# The Ultimate Plastic Surgery Clinic guide in Seoul, Korea



## pssk029

Hi guys, I'm currently residing in Korea and have done my fair share of extensive research about cosmetic/plastic surgery clinics and procedures in Korea. Most specifically the Seoul area. I decided to create an account for the sole purpose of writing a thread for all y'all considering plastic surgery in Korea because I just could not handle seeing many of you being close to making wrong and regretful decisions for such important procedures.
Now, the only procedure that I've ever gotten is rhinoplasty last year at Dream Medical in apgujeong exit 4. I am 100% Korean and live in Korea as well as have gotten many helpful tips from surrounding people. I've only lived in Korea for about 3 months now but I've been visiting in and out for several years now. I know that my knowledge is probably not as extensive as those of who have lived their whole lives in Korea, however I figured that something is better than nothing especially coming from someone whose ethnicity and nationality is Korean. 
---
Moving on to the topic of Plastic Surgery. There is no doubt that Korea is one of the leading countries in the world when it comes to beauty and cosmetic surgery. This explains the HUNDREDS maybe even thousands of plastic surgery clinics in Korea. This should be a red flag for ALL of you simply because of the hundreds of plastic surgery clinics out there. It is impossible to know which clinic is trustworthy and ethical (aka does not perform unethical procedures for example switching doctors, using unhygienic material, having less than mediocre surgical skills, etc) and which is not. Here I am going to list the most important and crucial tips for choosing the right clinic:
1. Do not have any procedures done at clincics outside of the Gangnam Area. Preferably outside of the apgujeong area. - Apgujeong is basically known as the district of Plastic Surgery. You go out and you'll see clinics literally EVERYWHERE. Even up to 3-5 clinics in the same building. There is a reason for this. In Korea, they say that if a clinic is in the apgujeong area, they are most likely going to be reliable and authorized/official. Meaning that they are most likely going to be licensed and legit. Now this doesn't mean that ALL of them are going to be legit and it also doesn't mean that clinics outside of the apgujeong area are all going to be crap clinics. There are some good clinics in the Gangnam area outside of apgujeong, but if it is a clinic completely outside of the Gangnam area I would not recommend. What I am basically trying to tell you, is that I would stick to clinics in the apgujeong area to be safe.
2. PLEASE do your extensive research about every clinic that you are planning to attend. -
Many clinics in Korea are blacklisted. The most famous blacklisted clinic is Grand Plastic Surgery. No Korean ever dares to go near there LOL. There is a list in the Korean community going around that has listed many of the Plastic surgery clinics that have either performed unethical surgeries or have had deaths/bad results. If you search it up on google, it should come up. Also, Korea plastic surgery clinics are very good about controlling what goes up on the web about their clinic, and what doesn't. Sometimes Koreans will post up their bad experiences with the clinics and the clinics will find a way to put it down. So if you know someone who has first hand experience with the clinic itself, then that is your best source of info!
3. Do not trust everything you read online.
One of the first things I want to point out is that in the Korean Surgery community, there is such thing called a "broker". "Brokers" are people specifically hired by the clinic to post up fake reviews online "boosting" their clinics and praising their name. However, this does tend to mostly occur in Korean community sites/cafes so for those of you who find most of your information in blogs like this or in the english language, you should be fine. 
4. KNOW WHAT YOU WANT TO HAVE DONE BEFORE YOU TAKE UP A CONSULTATION AND DO NOT BE FOOLED BY WHAT THE CLINICS TELL YOU:
CONSULTANTS. Don't be fooled guys. Whether they are completely rude or sweet talk you, do not be fooled by what they say. Their job is to sell you as many procedures as they can and to bring in the most income to the clinic so they get their profit. Sometimes they will recommend you procedures that you most definitely don't need and will manipulate you into thinking that they are right and that you need to fix some part of your face that you don't actually need to "fix". Therefore knowing what you want before you walk in for a consultation will not only save you from needless burdens and pain but will also save your wallet ALOT of money
5. Do try to negotiate/ bargain with the price-
Im gonna be straight up real with you guys. Foreigners get priced a higher price. Alot higher. Why? I don't know. Possibly even twice as much. However there is not much you can do but play with the price a bit. They will not bring down the price to what they quote Korean residents and natives. They'll probably deny quoting foreigners a higher price for all I know but yes it is true that foreigners get quoted a much higher price. The only other tip I can give you is to approach them in Korean language IF you are Korean and know decent korean. Otherwise, only thing you can do is bargain.
6. Do not go with medical tourisms such as SeoulTU or DocFK. It hurts my heart and head when I see people using these medical tourism guides to get a much simpler than it seems journey. Not only do they quote you a EVEN higher price for the procedure, but they're choices of clinic recommendations are very limited. Most of the times, they will have their 5-6 go to clinics that give them the highest profit for brining customers in. They will always reassure you that going with them will be give you the best price you could get and etc but not true. Save yourself thousands of dollars by not going with a medical tourism group PLEASE! For less than $5 you can take the subway to wherever your destination is (also subways are extremely easy to use). Book your own airbnb in advance for a much cheaper place to stay at, and approach the clinic yourself because most likely they will have translators! IT might seem intimidating but I assure you that it is much easier than it seems.

Clinics I want to talk about:
Before I start this off, I want to say that ALL clinics whether they be reputable and famous or not, ALL have their ups and downs meaning that not every clinic will perform perfect procedures every time. Just like doctors and surgeons, they can't be successful every time. So this is something you need to understand and risk.

Dream Medical group: This is one of the most famous plastic surgery clinics in Korea located in the apgujeong area. I had my procedure done after seeing successful results of my sister's procedures here as well. I personally had a very successful experience there for my rhinoplasty with Dr. Kim Young Joon. He's the head and I believe the only doctor who performs facial contouring. However he performs almost all kinds of procedures including, eyes, nose, lifting, etc. It is a little bit on the pricier side so if you're looking to not spending too much then I wouldn't recommend this place however it is a good and reputable clinic.

Shimmian: Oh man. Where do I start off. I've absolutely NEVER heard of this clinic before until I read english reviews?? I've seen many many reviews both good and TERRIBLE. Let me just say that I would never go to this clinic. never in my life LOL. This clinic in Korea is basically nonexistent. No Korean ever goes to this clinic simply because they don't even know about it. I don't even know if this place is still open. I've looked them uo before and their before and after pics are not impressive at all, so there goes red flag 1. I have no idea where they are located red flag #2. Reviews on this clinic, red flag #3. Enough said.

April 31: I have noticed that this clinic is very famous amongst you guys here on purseforum. I've personally never heard of this place before. It could be because it is a clinic that targets a foreign audience. However it is not famous in Korea nor do Koreans know about it. However, I did do some research and I've found people say that they have HEARD that this clinic is good at rhinoplasty but that they have never seen solid proof. They also say that this Clinic is way too expensive and that even if they were good they would never pay the price that the clinic quotes. So there you go. April 31 is just too expensive. You can find other more reputable clinics for much cheaper.  

I will stop here because I do not know much more about any other clinic. I just wanted to discuss these three particular clinics because they seem to be famous and talked alot about within this forum. Whether you choose to follow my tips or not is your choice, but I wanted to just give a little heads up for those of you lost in the thousands of ps clinics in Korea. If you have any questions, feel free to ask and I will try my best to answer them! (: Also, please keep in mind that these tips do not apply to EVERY SINGLE ps clinic Korea.  It is just a rough generalization.


----------



## cherishbaby

WOW! Thank you so much your detail information! It's so informative


----------



## pssk029

Glad I could help!


----------



## pssk029

rose_inbloom said:


> Thanks for the info! But there are some mixed reviews about Dream PS on this forum so I am wondering if they are still good?? Heard Korean celebrities go there for their surgeries but read some people got botched jobs there.. But anyways thanks for the other useful tips  Please update us on more clinics when you know more about them!


Like I have said, you will always find mixed review for every clinic. There will be no clinic that has perfect reviews with perfect results. Sadly..): Dream is known for being the SNSD Clinic as well as home for many famous celebrities and it is rumored that the celebrities they display on their tvs in the waiting rooms have had some kind of procedure whether it be surgical or nonsurgical there! I personally had a pleasant experience. Dr. Kim gave me very natural results and that is exactly what I wanted. I've got to say though, because it is an extremely busy clinic with TOO many patients hahaha they're consultations can feel quite rushed): Meaning you wont be able to spend like 10+ minutes with the Doctor like other smaller clinics that have the time to do so. But consultants do take the time to help you.


----------



## pssk029

Also, another thing that I would like to mention. Extremely highly advertised and marketed Clinics have a higher chance of performing botched surgeries or giving unpleasant experiences such as bad aftercare and such. This is because the hospitals garner so much attention from so many people that they don't have the time or energy to be more careful and hospitable for every single patient. -- ALSO. When it comes to choosing SURGERY TIMES. It is always better to choose morning times and even better if you are the first surgery of the day! EVEN BETTER if you do it the first day of the week. Monday or Tuesday, so that the doctors will be lively and in good condition after a restful weekend!


----------



## jamie82

There seems to be a few dreams out there in Korea? Which is the real mccoy? 

Dream clinic > renamed to "before and after" clinic. This one seems to be the one heavily affiliated with kpop marketing. http://www.dreamclinic.co.kr/ > redirects to URL > http://bnaclinic.co.kr/
Then Dream plastic surgery with a Dr Song as the representative Dean? http://www.dreamsurgery.co.kr/index.asp
Then another Dream with Dr. Park as the representative Dean. http://en.e-dream.co.kr/


----------



## pssk029

jamie82 said:


> There seems to be a few dreams out there in Korea? Which is the real mccoy?
> 
> Dream clinic > renamed to "before and after" clinic. This one seems to be the one heavily affiliated with kpop marketing. http://www.dreamclinic.co.kr/ > redirects to URL > http://bnaclinic.co.kr/
> Then Dream plastic surgery with a Dr Song as the representative Dean? http://www.dreamsurgery.co.kr/index.asp
> Then another Dream with Dr. Park as the representative Dean. http://en.e-dream.co.kr/


The Dream Clinic I attended was Dream Plastic surgery (Main branch) at apgujeong exit 4 in the CGV movie theater building. This is the Dream with Dr. Park Yang Soo as the head director http://en.e-dream.co.kr. The OTHER Dream clinic is specifically named "Apgujeong Dream Plastic Surgery" which a smaller one with only around 3 doctors http://www.dreamsurgery.co.kr/index.asp. Dr. Song is the head of this clinic. To sum it up, both clinics are located in apgujeong but the smaller branch is specifically called "Apgujeong Dream" while the larger main branch is called "Dream Platic Surgery". They are both under the same name and are affiliated with each other but just different branches. The clinic associated with all the celebrities is the main branch with Dr. Park. Hope this helps! Do ask more questions if you need anything else (:


----------



## pssk029

loristory said:


> hey, i was wondering if you heard of View and if they are popular among the locals cause i have consultation with them soon and i was curious on knowing what you think, and thank you so much for the information!!


I have not heard of this place, sorry): but still, consulting is never bad! Make sure to go to several clinics before choosing one!


----------



## soyeon

Thank you so much for the tips! They’re really helpful


----------



## Kc_134

I'll agree with you about Shimmian. On TPF I've only heard good things about Shimmian but when i looked at their Before and After....uh, no thank you. Knowing that clinics usually only put up their best work, if the pics on Shimmian's website are their best work, I'd hate to think about what their other clients look like who couldn't make it on the website. Maybe I'm picky but their work is just NOT GOOD.


----------



## euroboy

This thread is very helpful especially for newbies like me, so thank you for that!


----------



## Gats

Thanks for the tips! However I disagree with not negotiating the price. Yes foreigners are charged more than locals and you can't expect to get the same price as locals but plenty of people here have reported being able to bargain with the clinic on pricing, especially if you're getting more than one thing done. There's no downside to trying to negotiate a lower price, the worst that can happen is they say no. You should have an idea of what they usually charge foreigners for your procedure before the consultation.


----------



## everyonelovespretty

Gats said:


> Thanks for the tips! However I disagree with not negotiating the price. Yes foreigners are charged more than locals and you can't expect to get the same price as locals but plenty of people here have reported being able to bargain with the clinic on pricing, especially if you're getting more than one thing done. There's no downside to trying to negotiate a lower price, the worst that can happen is they say no. You should have an idea of what they usually charge foreigners for your procedure before the consultation.


 
You probably misread the post! She said DO try to negostiate the price


----------



## Gats

everyonelovespretty said:


> You probably misread the post! She said DO try to negostiate the price



Gosh you're right, I totally misread it, that's what I get for skimming. Please ignore what I wrote.


----------



## jamie82

pssk029 said:


> The Dream Clinic I attended was Dream Plastic surgery (Main branch) at apgujeong exit 4 in the CGV movie theater building. This is the Dream with Dr. Park Yang Soo as the head director http://en.e-dream.co.kr. The OTHER Dream clinic is specifically named "Apgujeong Dream Plastic Surgery" which a smaller one with only around 3 doctors http://www.dreamsurgery.co.kr/index.asp. Dr. Song is the head of this clinic. To sum it up, both clinics are located in apgujeong but the smaller branch is specifically called "Apgujeong Dream" while the larger main branch is called "Dream Platic Surgery". They are both under the same name and are affiliated with each other but just different branches. The clinic associated with all the celebrities is the main branch with Dr. Park. Hope this helps! Do ask more questions if you need anything else (:



How about before and after clinic aka BNA clinic? Is that another clinic under the dream group? They use Dr. Kim's photo in some of their marketing materials.

Also in your opening post, I believe the increased prices in costs for foreigners are initially due to additional licenses and insurance - about 200m KRW (180k USD) renewed every 3 years for the license to treat foreigners. Also they need to get insurance coverage of 100m KRW or more per patient? and are limited to 5% foreign patients out of their entire practice.

Some of the price increases though far exceed that the extra foreigner premiums because of the overheads incurred in marketing (some established brokers have gone inhouse as the clinics internal marketing dept) and extra investments to make their hospital look nice and fancy for medical tourists. BK and ID were one of the first few who went this route in terms of aggressive marketing.


----------



## jamie82

Kc_134 said:


> I'll agree with you about Shimmian. On TPF I've only heard good things about Shimmian but when i looked at their Before and After....uh, no thank you. Knowing that clinics usually only put up their best work, if the pics on Shimmian's website are their best work, I'd hate to think about what their other clients look like who couldn't make it on the website. Maybe I'm picky but their work is just NOT GOOD.



Shimmian was hot flavour of the day maybe 10 years ago and has got terrible feedback actually. Believe they have branched out and gotten franchises in various SE asian countries and Dr Jung trained some of them. Results from franchises are also pretty mixed so be warned lol.


----------



## pssk029

Gats said:


> Thanks for the tips! However I disagree with not negotiating the price. Yes foreigners are charged more than locals and you can't expect to get the same price as locals but plenty of people here have reported being able to bargain with the clinic on pricing, especially if you're getting more than one thing done. There's no downside to trying to negotiate a lower price, the worst that can happen is they say no. You should have an idea of what they usually charge foreigners for your procedure before the consultation.


I think you might have misunderstood the post! I did say that you SHOULD bargain as much as possible but that a better price is not guaranteed!(:


----------



## pssk029

jamie82 said:


> How about before and after clinic aka BNA clinic? Is that another clinic under the dream group? They use Dr. Kim's photo in some of their marketing materials.
> 
> Also in your opening post, I believe the increased prices in costs for foreigners are initially due to additional licenses and insurance - about 200m KRW (180k USD) renewed every 3 years for the license to treat foreigners. Also they need to get insurance coverage of 100m KRW or more per patient? and are limited to 5% foreign patients out of their entire practice.
> 
> Some of the price increases though far exceed that the extra foreigner premiums because of the overheads incurred in marketing (some established brokers have gone inhouse as the clinics internal marketing dept) and extra investments to make their hospital look nice and fancy for medical tourists. BK and ID were one of the first few who went this route in terms of aggressive marketing.


Thanks for the info! I do not know too much as to why they overcharge foreigners. All I know is that foreigners are charged significantly higher than Koreans. As for BNA clinic, I have never heard of them before and I highly doubt they are associated with Dream medical.


----------



## pssk029

pinkplum523 said:


> Thank you for such precious info. I personally liked the article 4.


No problem! Hope this helps you~


----------



## soosiq

pssk029 said:


> No problem! Hope this helps you~


hi pssk029 and thanks for posting this. It is pretty intimidating when researching surgery in Asia for a European mostly because the info that actually comes up on our own search engines is limited and isn't the stuff a Korean local would get. We tend to come across info that is put out by the big clinics and the ones who are probably most dodgy , seeing as they are paying for the advertising internationally. It's a minefield! This is the only forum that comes up for me when I have looked at specific surgeons. 

Do you have any feedback or knowledge of The Face Dental and Dr Lee? 

Also you mentioned there being a list devised within the Korean community online of bad clinics- would you be able to copy a hyperlink as I couldn't find anything like that when googling here (UK)


----------



## vcangel

hello... I will be going to korea in march 2018 for v line, cheekbone reduction, and forehead fat graft. I'm planning to go to banobagi for the procedures since I saw youtuber sunnydahye had a pretty nice result, and I read banobagi is the first ps clinic in korea. 

anyone has ever been to banobagi for facial contouring?? please help me share your review.... or is there any other good hospital other than banobagi?

I read that ever M specializes in facial contouring as well... but I'm afraid that the doctors and nurses there dont speak english like those in banobagi....

thank you


----------



## Uniglow

pssk029 said:


> Hi guys, I'm currently residing in Korea and have done my fair share of extensive research about cosmetic/plastic surgery clinics and procedures in Korea. Most specifically the Seoul area. I decided to create an account for the sole purpose of writing a thread for all y'all considering plastic surgery in Korea because I just could not handle seeing many of you being close to making wrong and regretful decisions for such important procedures.
> Now, the only procedure that I've ever gotten is rhinoplasty last year at Dream Medical in apgujeong exit 4. I am 100% Korean and live in Korea as well as have gotten many helpful tips from surrounding people. I've only lived in Korea for about 3 months now but I've been visiting in and out for several years now. I know that my knowledge is probably not as extensive as those of who have lived their whole lives in Korea, however I figured that something is better than nothing especially coming from someone whose ethnicity and nationality is Korean.
> ---
> Moving on to the topic of Plastic Surgery. There is no doubt that Korea is one of the leading countries in the world when it comes to beauty and cosmetic surgery. This explains the HUNDREDS maybe even thousands of plastic surgery clinics in Korea. This should be a red flag for ALL of you simply because of the hundreds of plastic surgery clinics out there. It is impossible to know which clinic is trustworthy and ethical (aka does not perform unethical procedures for example switching doctors, using unhygienic material, having less than mediocre surgical skills, etc) and which is not. Here I am going to list the most important and crucial tips for choosing the right clinic:
> 1. Do not have any procedures done at clincics outside of the Gangnam Area. Preferably outside of the apgujeong area. - Apgujeong is basically known as the district of Plastic Surgery. You go out and you'll see clinics literally EVERYWHERE. Even up to 3-5 clinics in the same building. There is a reason for this. In Korea, they say that if a clinic is in the apgujeong area, they are most likely going to be reliable and authorized/official. Meaning that they are most likely going to be licensed and legit. Now this doesn't mean that ALL of them are going to be legit and it also doesn't mean that clinics outside of the apgujeong area are all going to be crap clinics. There are some good clinics in the Gangnam area outside of apgujeong, but if it is a clinic completely outside of the Gangnam area I would not recommend. What I am basically trying to tell you, is that I would stick to clinics in the apgujeong area to be safe.
> 2. PLEASE do your extensive research about every clinic that you are planning to attend. -
> Many clinics in Korea are blacklisted. The most famous blacklisted clinic is Grand Plastic Surgery. No Korean ever dares to go near there LOL. There is a list in the Korean community going around that has listed many of the Plastic surgery clinics that have either performed unethical surgeries or have had deaths/bad results. If you search it up on google, it should come up. Also, Korea plastic surgery clinics are very good about controlling what goes up on the web about their clinic, and what doesn't. Sometimes Koreans will post up their bad experiences with the clinics and the clinics will find a way to put it down. So if you know someone who has first hand experience with the clinic itself, then that is your best source of info!
> 3. Do not trust everything you read online.
> One of the first things I want to point out is that in the Korean Surgery community, there is such thing called a "broker". "Brokers" are people specifically hired by the clinic to post up fake reviews online "boosting" their clinics and praising their name. However, this does tend to mostly occur in Korean community sites/cafes so for those of you who find most of your information in blogs like this or in the english language, you should be fine.
> 4. KNOW WHAT YOU WANT TO HAVE DONE BEFORE YOU TAKE UP A CONSULTATION AND DO NOT BE FOOLED BY WHAT THE CLINICS TELL YOU:
> CONSULTANTS. Don't be fooled guys. Whether they are completely rude or sweet talk you, do not be fooled by what they say. Their job is to sell you as many procedures as they can and to bring in the most income to the clinic so they get their profit. Sometimes they will recommend you procedures that you most definitely don't need and will manipulate you into thinking that they are right and that you need to fix some part of your face that you don't actually need to "fix". Therefore knowing what you want before you walk in for a consultation will not only save you from needless burdens and pain but will also save your wallet ALOT of money
> 5. Do try to negotiate/ bargain with the price-
> Im gonna be straight up real with you guys. Foreigners get priced a higher price. Alot higher. Why? I don't know. Possibly even twice as much. However there is not much you can do but play with the price a bit. They will not bring down the price to what they quote Korean residents and natives. They'll probably deny quoting foreigners a higher price for all I know but yes it is true that foreigners get quoted a much higher price. The only other tip I can give you is to approach them in Korean language IF you are Korean and know decent korean. Otherwise, only thing you can do is bargain.
> 6. Do not go with medical tourisms such as SeoulTU or DocFK. It hurts my heart and head when I see people using these medical tourism guides to get a much simpler than it seems journey. Not only do they quote you a EVEN higher price for the procedure, but they're choices of clinic recommendations are very limited. Most of the times, they will have their 5-6 go to clinics that give them the highest profit for brining customers in. They will always reassure you that going with them will be give you the best price you could get and etc but not true. Save yourself thousands of dollars by not going with a medical tourism group PLEASE! For less than $5 you can take the subway to wherever your destination is (also subways are extremely easy to use). Book your own airbnb in advance for a much cheaper place to stay at, and approach the clinic yourself because most likely they will have translators! IT might seem intimidating but I assure you that it is much easier than it seems.
> 
> Clinics I want to talk about:
> Before I start this off, I want to say that ALL clinics whether they be reputable and famous or not, ALL have their ups and downs meaning that not every clinic will perform perfect procedures every time. Just like doctors and surgeons, they can't be successful every time. So this is something you need to understand and risk.
> 
> Dream Medical group: This is one of the most famous plastic surgery clinics in Korea located in the apgujeong area. I had my procedure done after seeing successful results of my sister's procedures here as well. I personally had a very successful experience there for my rhinoplasty with Dr. Kim Young Joon. He's the head and I believe the only doctor who performs facial contouring. However he performs almost all kinds of procedures including, eyes, nose, lifting, etc. It is a little bit on the pricier side so if you're looking to not spending too much then I wouldn't recommend this place however it is a good and reputable clinic.
> 
> Shimmian: Oh man. Where do I start off. I've absolutely NEVER heard of this clinic before until I read english reviews?? I've seen many many reviews both good and TERRIBLE. Let me just say that I would never go to this clinic. never in my life LOL. This clinic in Korea is basically nonexistent. No Korean ever goes to this clinic simply because they don't even know about it. I don't even know if this place is still open. I've looked them uo before and their before and after pics are not impressive at all, so there goes red flag 1. I have no idea where they are located red flag #2. Reviews on this clinic, red flag #3. Enough said.
> 
> April 31: I have noticed that this clinic is very famous amongst you guys here on purseforum. I've personally never heard of this place before. It could be because it is a clinic that targets a foreign audience. However it is not famous in Korea nor do Koreans know about it. However, I did do some research and I've found people say that they have HEARD that this clinic is good at rhinoplasty but that they have never seen solid proof. They also say that this Clinic is way too expensive and that even if they were good they would never pay the price that the clinic quotes. So there you go. April 31 is just too expensive. You can find other more reputable clinics for much cheaper.
> 
> I will stop here because I do not know much more about any other clinic. I just wanted to discuss these three particular clinics because they seem to be famous and talked alot about within this forum. Whether you choose to follow my tips or not is your choice, but I wanted to just give a little heads up for those of you lost in the thousands of ps clinics in Korea. If you have any questions, feel free to ask and I will try my best to answer them! (: Also, please keep in mind that these tips do not apply to EVERY SINGLE ps clinic Korea.  It is just a rough generalization.


----------



## Uniglow

Hello, thanks so much for such thorough review. I also will do my rhino with Dr. Park Yang Soo at Dream. My only question is can you tell me if they can carve or shave down ultra soft silicone? Do u know what the available preset heights start at.? I m guessing maybe 1mm-10mm.? What is appropriate for conservative height only not drastic. Thx so much.


----------



## tsbartels

pssk029 said:


> The Dream Clinic I attended was Dream Plastic surgery (Main branch) at apgujeong exit 4 in the CGV movie theater building. This is the Dream with Dr. Park Yang Soo as the head director http://en.e-dream.co.kr. The OTHER Dream clinic is specifically named "Apgujeong Dream Plastic Surgery" which a smaller one with only around 3 doctors http://www.dreamsurgery.co.kr/index.asp. Dr. Song is the head of this clinic. To sum it up, both clinics are located in apgujeong but the smaller branch is specifically called "Apgujeong Dream" while the larger main branch is called "Dream Platic Surgery". They are both under the same name and are affiliated with each other but just different branches. The clinic associated with all the celebrities is the main branch with Dr. Park. Hope this helps! Do ask more questions if you need anything else (:



Thanks for clearing this up. To add to it, the Before & After clinic, from what I have read the doctor was once part of Dream, but it split up and now is not affiliated with Dream anymore. It has also been rumored that SNSD had procedures done at Dream, but it was never really clear whether they did actual procedures or skin treatment. So do take this into account when reading about celebrity affiliations, as personally I would imagine that few celebrities would want to be affiliated to a clinic.


----------



## TheNana

hi pssk029, love your post! Very informative. I am looking into having full face fat grafting done. I was set on Fresh PS, but think I should look into other clinics. Do you have any advice or knowledge of any other clinics that specialize or are recommended? You help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Uniglow

Hi , pleas


pssk029 said:


> Hi guys, I'm currently residing in Korea and have done my fair share of extensive research about cosmetic/plastic surgery clinics and procedures in Korea. Most specifically the Seoul area. I decided to create an account for the sole purpose of writing a thread for all y'all considering plastic surgery in Korea because I just could not handle seeing many of you being close to making wrong and regretful decisions for such important procedures.
> Now, the only procedure that I've ever gotten is rhinoplasty last year at Dream Medical in apgujeong exit 4. I am 100% Korean and live in Korea as well as have gotten many helpful tips from surrounding people. I've only lived in Korea for about 3 months now but I've been visiting in and out for several years now. I know that my knowledge is probably not as extensive as those of who have lived their whole lives in Korea, however I figured that something is better than nothing especially coming from someone whose ethnicity and nationality is Korean.
> ---
> Moving on to the topic of Plastic Surgery. There is no doubt that Korea is one of the leading countries in the world when it comes to beauty and cosmetic surgery. This explains the HUNDREDS maybe even thousands of plastic surgery clinics in Korea. This should be a red flag for ALL of you simply because of the hundreds of plastic surgery clinics out there. It is impossible to know which clinic is trustworthy and ethical (aka does not perform unethical procedures for example switching doctors, using unhygienic material, having less than mediocre surgical skills, etc) and which is not. Here I am going to list the most important and crucial tips for choosing the right clinic:
> 1. Do not have any procedures done at clincics outside of the Gangnam Area. Preferably outside of the apgujeong area. - Apgujeong is basically known as the district of Plastic Surgery. You go out and you'll see clinics literally EVERYWHERE. Even up to 3-5 clinics in the same building. There is a reason for this. In Korea, they say that if a clinic is in the apgujeong area, they are most likely going to be reliable and authorized/official. Meaning that they are most likely going to be licensed and legit. Now this doesn't mean that ALL of them are going to be legit and it also doesn't mean that clinics outside of the apgujeong area are all going to be crap clinics. There are some good clinics in the Gangnam area outside of apgujeong, but if it is a clinic completely outside of the Gangnam area I would not recommend. What I am basically trying to tell you, is that I would stick to clinics in the apgujeong area to be safe.
> 2. PLEASE do your extensive research about every clinic that you are planning to attend. -
> Many clinics in Korea are blacklisted. The most famous blacklisted clinic is Grand Plastic Surgery. No Korean ever dares to go near there LOL. There is a list in the Korean community going around that has listed many of the Plastic surgery clinics that have either performed unethical surgeries or have had deaths/bad results. If you search it up on google, it should come up. Also, Korea plastic surgery clinics are very good about controlling what goes up on the web about their clinic, and what doesn't. Sometimes Koreans will post up their bad experiences with the clinics and the clinics will find a way to put it down. So if you know someone who has first hand experience with the clinic itself, then that is your best source of info!
> 3. Do not trust everything you read online.
> One of the first things I want to point out is that in the Korean Surgery community, there is such thing called a "broker". "Brokers" are people specifically hired by the clinic to post up fake reviews online "boosting" their clinics and praising their name. However, this does tend to mostly occur in Korean community sites/cafes so for those of you who find most of your information in blogs like this or in the english language, you should be fine.
> 4. KNOW WHAT YOU WANT TO HAVE DONE BEFORE YOU TAKE UP A CONSULTATION AND DO NOT BE FOOLED BY WHAT THE CLINICS TELL YOU:
> CONSULTANTS. Don't be fooled guys. Whether they are completely rude or sweet talk you, do not be fooled by what they say. Their job is to sell you as many procedures as they can and to bring in the most income to the clinic so they get their profit. Sometimes they will recommend you procedures that you most definitely don't need and will manipulate you into thinking that they are right and that you need to fix some part of your face that you don't actually need to "fix". Therefore knowing what you want before you walk in for a consultation will not only save you from needless burdens and pain but will also save your wallet ALOT of money
> 5. Do try to negotiate/ bargain with the price-
> Im gonna be straight up real with you guys. Foreigners get priced a higher price. Alot higher. Why? I don't know. Possibly even twice as much. However there is not much you can do but play with the price a bit. They will not bring down the price to what they quote Korean residents and natives. They'll probably deny quoting foreigners a higher price for all I know but yes it is true that foreigners get quoted a much higher price. The only other tip I can give you is to approach them in Korean language IF you are Korean and know decent korean. Otherwise, only thing you can do is bargain.
> 6. Do not go with medical tourisms such as SeoulTU or DocFK. It hurts my heart and head when I see people using these medical tourism guides to get a much simpler than it seems journey. Not only do they quote you a EVEN higher price for the procedure, but they're choices of clinic recommendations are very limited. Most of the times, they will have their 5-6 go to clinics that give them the highest profit for brining customers in. They will always reassure you that going with them will be give you the best price you could get and etc but not true. Save yourself thousands of dollars by not going with a medical tourism group PLEASE! For less than $5 you can take the subway to wherever your destination is (also subways are extremely easy to use). Book your own airbnb in advance for a much cheaper place to stay at, and approach the clinic yourself because most likely they will have translators! IT might seem intimidating but I assure you that it is much easier than it seems.
> 
> Clinics I want to talk about:
> Before I start this off, I want to say that ALL clinics whether they be reputable and famous or not, ALL have their ups and downs meaning that not every clinic will perform perfect procedures every time. Just like doctors and surgeons, they can't be successful every time. So this is something you need to understand and risk.
> 
> Dream Medical group: This is one of the most famous plastic surgery clinics in Korea located in the apgujeong area. I had my procedure done after seeing successful results of my sister's procedures here as well. I personally had a very successful experience there for my rhinoplasty with Dr. Kim Young Joon. He's the head and I believe the only doctor who performs facial contouring. However he performs almost all kinds of procedures including, eyes, nose, lifting, etc. It is a little bit on the pricier side so if you're looking to not spending too much then I wouldn't recommend this place however it is a good and reputable clinic.
> 
> Shimmian: Oh man. Where do I start off. I've absolutely NEVER heard of this clinic before until I read english reviews?? I've seen many many reviews both good and TERRIBLE. Let me just say that I would never go to this clinic. never in my life LOL. This clinic in Korea is basically nonexistent. No Korean ever goes to this clinic simply because they don't even know about it. I don't even know if this place is still open. I've looked them uo before and their before and after pics are not impressive at all, so there goes red flag 1. I have no idea where they are located red flag #2. Reviews on this clinic, red flag #3. Enough said.
> 
> April 31: I have noticed that this clinic is very famous amongst you guys here on purseforum. I've personally never heard of this place before. It could be because it is a clinic that targets a foreign audience. However it is not famous in Korea nor do Koreans know about it. However, I did do some research and I've found people say that they have HEARD that this clinic is good at rhinoplasty but that they have never seen solid proof. They also say that this Clinic is way too expensive and that even if they were good they would never pay the price that the clinic quotes. So there you go. April 31 is just too expensive. You can find other more reputable clinics for much cheaper.
> 
> I will stop here because I do not know much more about any other clinic. I just wanted to discuss these three particular clinics because they seem to be famous and talked alot about within this forum. Whether you choose to follow my tips or not is your choice, but I wanted to just give a little heads up for those of you lost in the thousands of ps clinics in Korea. If you have any questions, feel free to ask and I will try my best to answer them! (: Also, please keep in mind that these tips do not apply to EVERY SINGLE ps clinic Korea.  It is just a rough generalization.


Hi can u please tell me how your nose is now and if u r happy with result? I am also thinking of Dr Kim Young Joon at Park but I have not heard much feedback about him. Did he do it closed or open? I will have mine silicone at bridge and ear cartilage for tip. Thx so much for your feedback


----------



## Jublee332

Thank YOU SO much. You’re so kind to help so many people. Have you heard of VIP clinic? Do you know if it’s good ?


----------



## Coppermind

pssk029 said:


> Hi guys, I'm currently residing in Korea and have done my fair share of extensive research about cosmetic/plastic surgery clinics and procedures in Korea. Most specifically the Seoul area. I decided to create an account for the sole purpose of writing a thread for all y'all considering plastic surgery in Korea because I just could not handle seeing many of you being close to making wrong and regretful decisions for such important procedures.
> Now, the only procedure that I've ever gotten is rhinoplasty last year at Dream Medical in apgujeong exit 4. I am 100% Korean and live in Korea as well as have gotten many helpful tips from surrounding people. I've only lived in Korea for about 3 months now but I've been visiting in and out for several years now. I know that my knowledge is probably not as extensive as those of who have lived their whole lives in Korea, however I figured that something is better than nothing especially coming from someone whose ethnicity and nationality is Korean.
> ---
> Moving on to the topic of Plastic Surgery. There is no doubt that Korea is one of the leading countries in the world when it comes to beauty and cosmetic surgery. This explains the HUNDREDS maybe even thousands of plastic surgery clinics in Korea. This should be a red flag for ALL of you simply because of the hundreds of plastic surgery clinics out there. It is impossible to know which clinic is trustworthy and ethical (aka does not perform unethical procedures for example switching doctors, using unhygienic material, having less than mediocre surgical skills, etc) and which is not. Here I am going to list the most important and crucial tips for choosing the right clinic:
> 1. Do not have any procedures done at clincics outside of the Gangnam Area. Preferably outside of the apgujeong area. - Apgujeong is basically known as the district of Plastic Surgery. You go out and you'll see clinics literally EVERYWHERE. Even up to 3-5 clinics in the same building. There is a reason for this. In Korea, they say that if a clinic is in the apgujeong area, they are most likely going to be reliable and authorized/official. Meaning that they are most likely going to be licensed and legit. Now this doesn't mean that ALL of them are going to be legit and it also doesn't mean that clinics outside of the apgujeong area are all going to be crap clinics. There are some good clinics in the Gangnam area outside of apgujeong, but if it is a clinic completely outside of the Gangnam area I would not recommend. What I am basically trying to tell you, is that I would stick to clinics in the apgujeong area to be safe.
> 2. PLEASE do your extensive research about every clinic that you are planning to attend. -
> Many clinics in Korea are blacklisted. The most famous blacklisted clinic is Grand Plastic Surgery. No Korean ever dares to go near there LOL. There is a list in the Korean community going around that has listed many of the Plastic surgery clinics that have either performed unethical surgeries or have had deaths/bad results. If you search it up on google, it should come up. Also, Korea plastic surgery clinics are very good about controlling what goes up on the web about their clinic, and what doesn't. Sometimes Koreans will post up their bad experiences with the clinics and the clinics will find a way to put it down. So if you know someone who has first hand experience with the clinic itself, then that is your best source of info!
> 3. Do not trust everything you read online.
> One of the first things I want to point out is that in the Korean Surgery community, there is such thing called a "broker". "Brokers" are people specifically hired by the clinic to post up fake reviews online "boosting" their clinics and praising their name. However, this does tend to mostly occur in Korean community sites/cafes so for those of you who find most of your information in blogs like this or in the english language, you should be fine.
> 4. KNOW WHAT YOU WANT TO HAVE DONE BEFORE YOU TAKE UP A CONSULTATION AND DO NOT BE FOOLED BY WHAT THE CLINICS TELL YOU:
> CONSULTANTS. Don't be fooled guys. Whether they are completely rude or sweet talk you, do not be fooled by what they say. Their job is to sell you as many procedures as they can and to bring in the most income to the clinic so they get their profit. Sometimes they will recommend you procedures that you most definitely don't need and will manipulate you into thinking that they are right and that you need to fix some part of your face that you don't actually need to "fix". Therefore knowing what you want before you walk in for a consultation will not only save you from needless burdens and pain but will also save your wallet ALOT of money
> 5. Do try to negotiate/ bargain with the price-
> Im gonna be straight up real with you guys. Foreigners get priced a higher price. Alot higher. Why? I don't know. Possibly even twice as much. However there is not much you can do but play with the price a bit. They will not bring down the price to what they quote Korean residents and natives. They'll probably deny quoting foreigners a higher price for all I know but yes it is true that foreigners get quoted a much higher price. The only other tip I can give you is to approach them in Korean language IF you are Korean and know decent korean. Otherwise, only thing you can do is bargain.
> 6. Do not go with medical tourisms such as SeoulTU or DocFK. It hurts my heart and head when I see people using these medical tourism guides to get a much simpler than it seems journey. Not only do they quote you a EVEN higher price for the procedure, but they're choices of clinic recommendations are very limited. Most of the times, they will have their 5-6 go to clinics that give them the highest profit for brining customers in. They will always reassure you that going with them will be give you the best price you could get and etc but not true. Save yourself thousands of dollars by not going with a medical tourism group PLEASE! For less than $5 you can take the subway to wherever your destination is (also subways are extremely easy to use). Book your own airbnb in advance for a much cheaper place to stay at, and approach the clinic yourself because most likely they will have translators! IT might seem intimidating but I assure you that it is much easier than it seems.
> 
> Clinics I want to talk about:
> Before I start this off, I want to say that ALL clinics whether they be reputable and famous or not, ALL have their ups and downs meaning that not every clinic will perform perfect procedures every time. Just like doctors and surgeons, they can't be successful every time. So this is something you need to understand and risk.
> 
> Dream Medical group: This is one of the most famous plastic surgery clinics in Korea located in the apgujeong area. I had my procedure done after seeing successful results of my sister's procedures here as well. I personally had a very successful experience there for my rhinoplasty with Dr. Kim Young Joon. He's the head and I believe the only doctor who performs facial contouring. However he performs almost all kinds of procedures including, eyes, nose, lifting, etc. It is a little bit on the pricier side so if you're looking to not spending too much then I wouldn't recommend this place however it is a good and reputable clinic.
> 
> Shimmian: Oh man. Where do I start off. I've absolutely NEVER heard of this clinic before until I read english reviews?? I've seen many many reviews both good and TERRIBLE. Let me just say that I would never go to this clinic. never in my life LOL. This clinic in Korea is basically nonexistent. No Korean ever goes to this clinic simply because they don't even know about it. I don't even know if this place is still open. I've looked them uo before and their before and after pics are not impressive at all, so there goes red flag 1. I have no idea where they are located red flag #2. Reviews on this clinic, red flag #3. Enough said.
> 
> April 31: I have noticed that this clinic is very famous amongst you guys here on purseforum. I've personally never heard of this place before. It could be because it is a clinic that targets a foreign audience. However it is not famous in Korea nor do Koreans know about it. However, I did do some research and I've found people say that they have HEARD that this clinic is good at rhinoplasty but that they have never seen solid proof. They also say that this Clinic is way too expensive and that even if they were good they would never pay the price that the clinic quotes. So there you go. April 31 is just too expensive. You can find other more reputable clinics for much cheaper.
> 
> I will stop here because I do not know much more about any other clinic. I just wanted to discuss these three particular clinics because they seem to be famous and talked alot about within this forum. Whether you choose to follow my tips or not is your choice, but I wanted to just give a little heads up for those of you lost in the thousands of ps clinics in Korea. If you have any questions, feel free to ask and I will try my best to answer them! (: Also, please keep in mind that these tips do not apply to EVERY SINGLE ps clinic Korea.  It is just a rough generalization.




Your post has been very informative! I have just discovered purseblog. I’ve been looking into Korean plastic surgery clinics to do my rhinoplasty, but it’s difficult finding the right doctor. I’ve been leading toward GNG since they have experience with non-Asian foreigners, but I want to add some other facilities to my short-list before making my final decision. I’m going to be doing so research on Dream as well. Would you happen to have any info on GNG? Or would you be able to recommend some other reputable clinics I could look into?


----------



## MikNomis

We owe you a beer this is a super helpful guide, it answered many of my questions. Like you advise, I'll go in for my consultation speaking Korean hopefully for a better price but when I fill out forms they'll know I don't live in Korea lol. Now I just need to find somewhere that's also good at fixing deviated septums and functionally improve my breathing.


----------



## Cherish.axel

Thank you for sharing
I'm looking forward to clinic which i will go for my rhino.

Have you ever heard abou Hanabi clinic ? ( www.hanabiclinic.com) I found that a doctor is speacialist about nose ( only producre he done for 1x years) but someone said he worked at shimmian before


----------



## pssk029

Cherish.axel said:


> Thank you for sharing
> I'm looking forward to clinic which i will go for my rhino.
> 
> Have you ever heard abou Hanabi clinic ? ( www.hanabiclinic.com) I found that a doctor is speacialist about nose ( only producre he done for 1x years) but someone said he worked at shimmian before


No, sorry! Never heard of this clinic before. But Shimmian doesn't have the best reputation or results, so if that says anything!...


----------



## pssk029

MikNomis said:


> We owe you a beer this is a super helpful guide, it answered many of my questions. Like you advise, I'll go in for my consultation speaking Korean hopefully for a better price but when I fill out forms they'll know I don't live in Korea lol. Now I just need to find somewhere that's also good at fixing deviated septums and functionally improve my breathing.


You're welcome!! If your main issue for rhinoplasty is breathing issues, I might recommend you to do it with ENT specialist! As their main focus is on noses!


----------



## pssk029

Coppermind said:


> Your post has been very informative! I have just discovered purseblog. I’ve been looking into Korean plastic surgery clinics to do my rhinoplasty, but it’s difficult finding the right doctor. I’ve been leading toward GNG since they have experience with non-Asian foreigners, but I want to add some other facilities to my short-list before making my final decision. I’m going to be doing so research on Dream as well. Would you happen to have any info on GNG? Or would you be able to recommend some other reputable clinics I could look into?


I've heard of GNG being very popular with foreigners, as well as that they are very good with foreign facial features. However, I don't think they are too famous within locals. They target a foreign audience I think.. As for clinics for rhinoplasty, could you let me know what kind of results you are looking for? Natural, Exaggerated, a little more noticeable.. etc?


----------



## pssk029

Jublee332 said:


> Thank YOU SO much. You’re so kind to help so many people. Have you heard of VIP clinic? Do you know if it’s good ?


heard they're good with rhino! Famous within foreigners


----------



## pssk029

Uniglow said:


> Hi , pleas
> 
> Hi can u please tell me how your nose is now and if u r happy with result? I am also thinking of Dr Kim Young Joon at Park but I have not heard much feedback about him. Did he do it closed or open? I will have mine silicone at bridge and ear cartilage for tip. Thx so much for your feedback


I am happy with my results! However, I do think my nose sometimes appears to be too natural... ahahahaha. but better safe than sorry right? Dream has a "natural look reputation". That's the look they are going for and if you ask them to give you an exaggerated nose they'll most likely reject that and tell you that that is not the look they go for. I got mine closed. He is very good with noses. I believe he does most of his rhinoplasty procedures closed.


----------



## pssk029

soosiq said:


> hi pssk029 and thanks for posting this. It is pretty intimidating when researching surgery in Asia for a European mostly because the info that actually comes up on our own search engines is limited and isn't the stuff a Korean local would get. We tend to come across info that is put out by the big clinics and the ones who are probably most dodgy , seeing as they are paying for the advertising internationally. It's a minefield! This is the only forum that comes up for me when I have looked at specific surgeons.
> 
> Do you have any feedback or knowledge of The Face Dental and Dr Lee?
> 
> Also you mentioned there being a list devised within the Korean community online of bad clinics- would you be able to copy a hyperlink as I couldn't find anything like that when googling here (UK)


Sorry I don't know much of the face dental. As for the Black list, Im almost 99% positive that those posts have been taken down. There are pictures of lists roaming around but for safety reasons I will not be posting them. I'll be instead listing them. 

******** These are officially listed
- Grand PS
- Korea PS
- Opera PS
- Orange PS
- Hushui (?) something like that
- Apgujeong Seoul PS
- BK
- Wonjin
- Lapians
- uni clinic
- Lee hee moon/ eye magic PS
- Jaelim PS
- Cinderella PS
************
Some not listed, but have bad rep and bad reviews
- ID PS
- Banobagi
- Shimmian
I am sure there are more out there but these are the ones I know of


----------



## ElijahSpeaks

pssk029 said:


> Hi guys, I'm currently residing in Korea and have done my fair share of extensive research about cosmetic/plastic surgery clinics and procedures in Korea. Most specifically the Seoul area. I decided to create an account for the sole purpose of writing a thread for all y'all considering plastic surgery in Korea because I just could not handle seeing many of you being close to making wrong and regretful decisions for such important procedures.
> Now, the only procedure that I've ever gotten is rhinoplasty last year at Dream Medical in apgujeong exit 4. I am 100% Korean and live in Korea as well as have gotten many helpful tips from surrounding people. I've only lived in Korea for about 3 months now but I've been visiting in and out for several years now. I know that my knowledge is probably not as extensive as those of who have lived their whole lives in Korea, however I figured that something is better than nothing especially coming from someone whose ethnicity and nationality is Korean.
> ---
> Moving on to the topic of Plastic Surgery. There is no doubt that Korea is one of the leading countries in the world when it comes to beauty and cosmetic surgery. This explains the HUNDREDS maybe even thousands of plastic surgery clinics in Korea. This should be a red flag for ALL of you simply because of the hundreds of plastic surgery clinics out there. It is impossible to know which clinic is trustworthy and ethical (aka does not perform unethical procedures for example switching doctors, using unhygienic material, having less than mediocre surgical skills, etc) and which is not. Here I am going to list the most important and crucial tips for choosing the right clinic:
> 1. Do not have any procedures done at clincics outside of the Gangnam Area. Preferably outside of the apgujeong area. - Apgujeong is basically known as the district of Plastic Surgery. You go out and you'll see clinics literally EVERYWHERE. Even up to 3-5 clinics in the same building. There is a reason for this. In Korea, they say that if a clinic is in the apgujeong area, they are most likely going to be reliable and authorized/official. Meaning that they are most likely going to be licensed and legit. Now this doesn't mean that ALL of them are going to be legit and it also doesn't mean that clinics outside of the apgujeong area are all going to be crap clinics. There are some good clinics in the Gangnam area outside of apgujeong, but if it is a clinic completely outside of the Gangnam area I would not recommend. What I am basically trying to tell you, is that I would stick to clinics in the apgujeong area to be safe.
> 2. PLEASE do your extensive research about every clinic that you are planning to attend. -
> Many clinics in Korea are blacklisted. The most famous blacklisted clinic is Grand Plastic Surgery. No Korean ever dares to go near there LOL. There is a list in the Korean community going around that has listed many of the Plastic surgery clinics that have either performed unethical surgeries or have had deaths/bad results. If you search it up on google, it should come up. Also, Korea plastic surgery clinics are very good about controlling what goes up on the web about their clinic, and what doesn't. Sometimes Koreans will post up their bad experiences with the clinics and the clinics will find a way to put it down. So if you know someone who has first hand experience with the clinic itself, then that is your best source of info!
> 3. Do not trust everything you read online.
> One of the first things I want to point out is that in the Korean Surgery community, there is such thing called a "broker". "Brokers" are people specifically hired by the clinic to post up fake reviews online "boosting" their clinics and praising their name. However, this does tend to mostly occur in Korean community sites/cafes so for those of you who find most of your information in blogs like this or in the english language, you should be fine.
> 4. KNOW WHAT YOU WANT TO HAVE DONE BEFORE YOU TAKE UP A CONSULTATION AND DO NOT BE FOOLED BY WHAT THE CLINICS TELL YOU:
> CONSULTANTS. Don't be fooled guys. Whether they are completely rude or sweet talk you, do not be fooled by what they say. Their job is to sell you as many procedures as they can and to bring in the most income to the clinic so they get their profit. Sometimes they will recommend you procedures that you most definitely don't need and will manipulate you into thinking that they are right and that you need to fix some part of your face that you don't actually need to "fix". Therefore knowing what you want before you walk in for a consultation will not only save you from needless burdens and pain but will also save your wallet ALOT of money
> 5. Do try to negotiate/ bargain with the price-
> Im gonna be straight up real with you guys. Foreigners get priced a higher price. Alot higher. Why? I don't know. Possibly even twice as much. However there is not much you can do but play with the price a bit. They will not bring down the price to what they quote Korean residents and natives. They'll probably deny quoting foreigners a higher price for all I know but yes it is true that foreigners get quoted a much higher price. The only other tip I can give you is to approach them in Korean language IF you are Korean and know decent korean. Otherwise, only thing you can do is bargain.
> 6. Do not go with medical tourisms such as SeoulTU or DocFK. It hurts my heart and head when I see people using these medical tourism guides to get a much simpler than it seems journey. Not only do they quote you a EVEN higher price for the procedure, but they're choices of clinic recommendations are very limited. Most of the times, they will have their 5-6 go to clinics that give them the highest profit for brining customers in. They will always reassure you that going with them will be give you the best price you could get and etc but not true. Save yourself thousands of dollars by not going with a medical tourism group PLEASE! For less than $5 you can take the subway to wherever your destination is (also subways are extremely easy to use). Book your own airbnb in advance for a much cheaper place to stay at, and approach the clinic yourself because most likely they will have translators! IT might seem intimidating but I assure you that it is much easier than it seems.
> 
> Clinics I want to talk about:
> Before I start this off, I want to say that ALL clinics whether they be reputable and famous or not, ALL have their ups and downs meaning that not every clinic will perform perfect procedures every time. Just like doctors and surgeons, they can't be successful every time. So this is something you need to understand and risk.
> 
> Dream Medical group: This is one of the most famous plastic surgery clinics in Korea located in the apgujeong area. I had my procedure done after seeing successful results of my sister's procedures here as well. I personally had a very successful experience there for my rhinoplasty with Dr. Kim Young Joon. He's the head and I believe the only doctor who performs facial contouring. However he performs almost all kinds of procedures including, eyes, nose, lifting, etc. It is a little bit on the pricier side so if you're looking to not spending too much then I wouldn't recommend this place however it is a good and reputable clinic.
> 
> Shimmian: Oh man. Where do I start off. I've absolutely NEVER heard of this clinic before until I read english reviews?? I've seen many many reviews both good and TERRIBLE. Let me just say that I would never go to this clinic. never in my life LOL. This clinic in Korea is basically nonexistent. No Korean ever goes to this clinic simply because they don't even know about it. I don't even know if this place is still open. I've looked them uo before and their before and after pics are not impressive at all, so there goes red flag 1. I have no idea where they are located red flag #2. Reviews on this clinic, red flag #3. Enough said.
> 
> April 31: I have noticed that this clinic is very famous amongst you guys here on purseforum. I've personally never heard of this place before. It could be because it is a clinic that targets a foreign audience. However it is not famous in Korea nor do Koreans know about it. However, I did do some research and I've found people say that they have HEARD that this clinic is good at rhinoplasty but that they have never seen solid proof. They also say that this Clinic is way too expensive and that even if they were good they would never pay the price that the clinic quotes. So there you go. April 31 is just too expensive. You can find other more reputable clinics for much cheaper.
> 
> I will stop here because I do not know much more about any other clinic. I just wanted to discuss these three particular clinics because they seem to be famous and talked alot about within this forum. Whether you choose to follow my tips or not is your choice, but I wanted to just give a little heads up for those of you lost in the thousands of ps clinics in Korea. If you have any questions, feel free to ask and I will try my best to answer them! (: Also, please keep in mind that these tips do not apply to EVERY SINGLE ps clinic Korea.  It is just a rough generalization.


Have you ever heard about H plastic and aesthetic surgery clinic?


----------



## pssk029

ElijahSpeaks said:


> Have you ever heard about H plastic and aesthetic surgery clinic?


nope.. sorry! If you want, you could dm me through inbox and I can try to help you with whatever you need !^^


----------



## Jublee332

pssk029 said:


> heard they're good with rhino! Famous within foreigners



Thanks! Decided to go with them! Flying to Korea tomorrow! :0


----------



## pssk029

Jublee332 said:


> Thanks! Decided to go with them! Flying to Korea tomorrow! :0


Good luck!!!! Let us know how it turns out for ya!(:


----------



## phoai

wow thanks for sharing with us!!!


----------



## miame44

pssk029 said:


> The Dream Clinic I attended was Dream Plastic surgery (Main branch) at apgujeong exit 4 in the CGV movie theater building. This is the Dream with Dr. Park Yang Soo as the head director http://en.e-dream.co.kr. The OTHER Dream clinic is specifically named "Apgujeong Dream Plastic Surgery" which a smaller one with only around 3 doctors http://www.dreamsurgery.co.kr/index.asp. Dr. Song is the head of this clinic. To sum it up, both clinics are located in apgujeong but the smaller branch is specifically called "Apgujeong Dream" while the larger main branch is called "Dream Platic Surgery". They are both under the same name and are affiliated with each other but just different branches. The clinic associated with all the celebrities is the main branch with Dr. Park. Hope this helps! Do ask more questions if you need anything else (:


Thank you so much for sharing so much. I really like Dream but I had my revision rhinoplasty with Dr. Park instead of Dr. Kim? I am not sure who is better?


----------



## pssk029

miame44 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing so much. I really like Dream but I had my revision rhinoplasty with Dr. Park instead of Dr. Kim? I am not sure who is better?


you already had you revision rhinoplasty? or you're asking me for a recommendation?


----------



## Jublee332

pssk029 said:


> Good luck!!!! Let us know how it turns out for ya!(:


Ok!


----------



## rosalind66

@pssk029 thanks so much for this very informative post! I was surprised to hear that Dr Kim of Dream clinic does closed rhinoplasty too, I thought before that he specialises in facial bone contouring.


----------



## honii

Thank you so much for this post, it's so useful
Sorry if you don't know a lot about it, but I am looking to get facial contouring / v-line surgery....which places are considered by koreans to be the best?
I have been mainly looking at The Face Dental (but also looking at places like Braun, TL, View and JK)...these places seem more popular with foreigners, but if you know which are out popular with locals, I would be happy to hear!
The only problem is that my Korean isn't perfect and so I would prefer to speak English in case I make any mistakes...since getting facial contouring is a serious decision!


----------



## brandnew

I think popular clinics are also well-known among Korean. Big clinics such as banobagi (doctors and facilities looks really nice), View, GNG, I heard gng is good at rhinoplasty (even though a bit disappointing because I've read about how reviews made by promotors...). Also one of my Korean friend recommend Dr. Park at Cinderella clinic. This clinic, I already asked for an advice here, thanks for the reply... so I am still considering...website seems okay and looks popular among locals.


----------



## Jennygirlwin19

Has anyone heard anything about VIP clinic ?


----------



## honii

titipangk said:


> What kinds of bad reputation ID has, if you don't mind would you share it with it cuz ID was one of my lists to visit..


ID is dangerous..they are often called a 'plastic surgery factory'..it is not a safe place for surgery so I would advise against using ID,  you could be injured or have a botched surgery here  there are many other places which are safe , but ID is not so safe


----------



## diorluver

Anyone going to Seoul in July 21-29?


----------



## chrisxcooking

I heading to Seoul next month for work, at the same time I'll be visiting TFD and EU Dental for consultation.


----------



## i7anzy

Hey, sorry if the topic of deposits has already been brought up but I'm new to the forum and I probably missed it. I'm looking to consult with GNG, JW and Dream for dual canthoplasty and rhinoplasty and my JW consultant told me that to secure the surgery date I want (as I'm staying in seoul for only 9+ days), I'll have to pay a deposit of 500USD. I've read that I shouldn't even pay deposits prior to consultation but also I don't want to lose a potentially ideal surgery spot. Do you think the deposit is actually necessary? I've also heard that foreigners get more priority surgery-wise...


----------



## Danbam

i7anzy said:


> Hey, sorry if the topic of deposits has already been brought up but I'm new to the forum and I probably missed it. I'm looking to consult with GNG, JW and Dream for dual canthoplasty and rhinoplasty and my JW consultant told me that to secure the surgery date I want (as I'm staying in seoul for only 9+ days), I'll have to pay a deposit of 500USD. I've read that I shouldn't even pay deposits prior to consultation but also I don't want to lose a potentially ideal surgery spot. Do you think the deposit is actually necessary? I've also heard that foreigners get more priority surgery-wise...



I’d skip gng to be honest, a whole lot of new posts really uncovering their shady practices.


----------



## Theshortone

i7anzy said:


> Hey, sorry if the topic of deposits has already been brought up but I'm new to the forum and I probably missed it. I'm looking to consult with GNG, JW and Dream for dual canthoplasty and rhinoplasty and my JW consultant told me that to secure the surgery date I want (as I'm staying in seoul for only 9+ days), I'll have to pay a deposit of 500USD. I've read that I shouldn't even pay deposits prior to consultation but also I don't want to lose a potentially ideal surgery spot. Do you think the deposit is actually necessary? I've also heard that foreigners get more priority surgery-wise...



When i went, i had my consultation first, then i decided i wanted to go with this place, so then i put a deposit down, don't rush into things because you can always come back, trust your gut and don't let them rush you into "securing a spot".


----------



## i7anzy

Theshortone said:


> When i went, i had my consultation first, then i decided i wanted to go with this place, so then i put a deposit down, don't rush into things because you can always come back, trust your gut and don't let them rush you into "securing a spot".


oh thank god i refused to put down a deposit then. Thank you!


----------



## MaiNguyen2199

thank you for a very helpful post! could you help me to list some hospitals or clinics that are popular among korean citizen? i want to have eyelid surgery and do more things with eyes but still can't find any clinics. i am noticing of Dream but also want to visit some more. Since those famous clinics (banobagi, id, jk,..) that i intended to visit have some bad responses in here i want to find others, could you pls help??! ^^


----------



## pssk029

honii said:


> Thank you so much for this post, it's so useful
> Sorry if you don't know a lot about it, but I am looking to get facial contouring / v-line surgery....which places are considered by koreans to be the best?
> I have been mainly looking at The Face Dental (but also looking at places like Braun, TL, View and JK)...these places seem more popular with foreigners, but if you know which are out popular with locals, I would be happy to hear!
> The only problem is that my Korean isn't perfect and so I would prefer to speak English in case I make any mistakes...since getting facial contouring is a serious decision!


Sorry for the late response! Actually, Dr. Kim at Dream who performs my rhinoplasty specializes in facial contouring. He's actually the only doctor in the clinic who performs facial contouring. My friend had her chin reduction done by him and turned out very well! Other clinics you might want to consider are Gowoonsaesang/Beautyforever Clinic, Eight Plastic Surgery, and TL PS!


----------



## pssk029

MaiNguyen2199 said:


> thank you for a very helpful post! could you help me to list some hospitals or clinics that are popular among korean citizen? i want to have eyelid surgery and do more things with eyes but still can't find any clinics. i am noticing of Dream but also want to visit some more. Since those famous clinics (banobagi, id, jk,..) that i intended to visit have some bad responses in here i want to find others, could you pls help??! ^^



Try checking out Marble PS, Dream PS, Gowoonsaesang PS,  ImageUp PS, and Ilumi. These clinics are more known amongst locals rather than foreigners. Hope this helps!


----------



## miss miyu

pssk029 said:


> Try checking out Marble PS, Dream PS, Gowoonsaesang PS,  ImageUp PS, and Ilumi. These clinics are more known amongst locals rather than foreigners. Hope this helps!


Hi @pssk029, I've been researching Gowoonsesang, Ilumi, Marble and they seem good! May I ask if you know reputation of Wannabe PS?


----------



## estheryuki

@pssk029 Hi thanks for this post! Would you recommend really great eye specialists for double eyelid surgery?  You put Marble in the locals favorite list and I def am thinking of going there!

have you heard of Ruby PS as well?


----------



## pssk029

estheryuki said:


> @pssk029 Hi thanks for this post! Would you recommend really great eye specialists for double eyelid surgery?  You put Marble in the locals favorite list and I def am thinking of going there!
> 
> have you heard of Ruby PS as well?


I've hear image up ps is really great!


----------



## Asiapot

pssk029 said:


> Try checking out Marble PS, Dream PS, Gowoonsaesang PS,  ImageUp PS, and Ilumi. These clinics are more known amongst locals rather than foreigners. Hope this helps!



Hi pssk029, any idea on a good clinic for facial fat graft?


----------



## nyssa168

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum, I have been thinking of having breast enlargements in Korea, can anyone recommend me any good clinics for the breast surgery? I have been on and off of the decision to have this procedure done for a long time, as I am scare of the bad outcome for making the wrong decision or choosing the wrong clinic. Thank you in advance for all the good advices.


----------



## xmirame

I’m thinking of going with Banobagi. Do you have any personal knowledge on them or heard anything?


----------



## tayaton5

pssk029 said:


> Hi guys, I'm currently residing in Korea and have done my fair share of extensive research about cosmetic/plastic surgery clinics and procedures in Korea. Most specifically the Seoul area. I decided to create an account for the sole purpose of writing a thread for all y'all considering plastic surgery in Korea because I just could not handle seeing many of you being close to making wrong and regretful decisions for such important procedures.
> Now, the only procedure that I've ever gotten is rhinoplasty last year at Dream Medical in apgujeong exit 4. I am 100% Korean and live in Korea as well as have gotten many helpful tips from surrounding people. I've only lived in Korea for about 3 months now but I've been visiting in and out for several years now. I know that my knowledge is probably not as extensive as those of who have lived their whole lives in Korea, however I figured that something is better than nothing especially coming from someone whose ethnicity and nationality is Korean.
> ---
> Moving on to the topic of Plastic Surgery. There is no doubt that Korea is one of the leading countries in the world when it comes to beauty and cosmetic surgery. This explains the HUNDREDS maybe even thousands of plastic surgery clinics in Korea. This should be a red flag for ALL of you simply because of the hundreds of plastic surgery clinics out there. It is impossible to know which clinic is trustworthy and ethical (aka does not perform unethical procedures for example switching doctors, using unhygienic material, having less than mediocre surgical skills, etc) and which is not. Here I am going to list the most important and crucial tips for choosing the right clinic:
> 1. Do not have any procedures done at clincics outside of the Gangnam Area. Preferably outside of the apgujeong area. - Apgujeong is basically known as the district of Plastic Surgery. You go out and you'll see clinics literally EVERYWHERE. Even up to 3-5 clinics in the same building. There is a reason for this. In Korea, they say that if a clinic is in the apgujeong area, they are most likely going to be reliable and authorized/official. Meaning that they are most likely going to be licensed and legit. Now this doesn't mean that ALL of them are going to be legit and it also doesn't mean that clinics outside of the apgujeong area are all going to be crap clinics. There are some good clinics in the Gangnam area outside of apgujeong, but if it is a clinic completely outside of the Gangnam area I would not recommend. What I am basically trying to tell you, is that I would stick to clinics in the apgujeong area to be safe.
> 2. PLEASE do your extensive research about every clinic that you are planning to attend. -
> Many clinics in Korea are blacklisted. The most famous blacklisted clinic is Grand Plastic Surgery. No Korean ever dares to go near there LOL. There is a list in the Korean community going around that has listed many of the Plastic surgery clinics that have either performed unethical surgeries or have had deaths/bad results. If you search it up on google, it should come up. Also, Korea plastic surgery clinics are very good about controlling what goes up on the web about their clinic, and what doesn't. Sometimes Koreans will post up their bad experiences with the clinics and the clinics will find a way to put it down. So if you know someone who has first hand experience with the clinic itself, then that is your best source of info!
> 3. Do not trust everything you read online.
> One of the first things I want to point out is that in the Korean Surgery community, there is such thing called a "broker". "Brokers" are people specifically hired by the clinic to post up fake reviews online "boosting" their clinics and praising their name. However, this does tend to mostly occur in Korean community sites/cafes so for those of you who find most of your information in blogs like this or in the english language, you should be fine.
> 4. KNOW WHAT YOU WANT TO HAVE DONE BEFORE YOU TAKE UP A CONSULTATION AND DO NOT BE FOOLED BY WHAT THE CLINICS TELL YOU:
> CONSULTANTS. Don't be fooled guys. Whether they are completely rude or sweet talk you, do not be fooled by what they say. Their job is to sell you as many procedures as they can and to bring in the most income to the clinic so they get their profit. Sometimes they will recommend you procedures that you most definitely don't need and will manipulate you into thinking that they are right and that you need to fix some part of your face that you don't actually need to "fix". Therefore knowing what you want before you walk in for a consultation will not only save you from needless burdens and pain but will also save your wallet ALOT of money
> 5. Do try to negotiate/ bargain with the price-
> Im gonna be straight up real with you guys. Foreigners get priced a higher price. Alot higher. Why? I don't know. Possibly even twice as much. However there is not much you can do but play with the price a bit. They will not bring down the price to what they quote Korean residents and natives. They'll probably deny quoting foreigners a higher price for all I know but yes it is true that foreigners get quoted a much higher price. The only other tip I can give you is to approach them in Korean language IF you are Korean and know decent korean. Otherwise, only thing you can do is bargain.
> 6. Do not go with medical tourisms such as SeoulTU or DocFK. It hurts my heart and head when I see people using these medical tourism guides to get a much simpler than it seems journey. Not only do they quote you a EVEN higher price for the procedure, but they're choices of clinic recommendations are very limited. Most of the times, they will have their 5-6 go to clinics that give them the highest profit for brining customers in. They will always reassure you that going with them will be give you the best price you could get and etc but not true. Save yourself thousands of dollars by not going with a medical tourism group PLEASE! For less than $5 you can take the subway to wherever your destination is (also subways are extremely easy to use). Book your own airbnb in advance for a much cheaper place to stay at, and approach the clinic yourself because most likely they will have translators! IT might seem intimidating but I assure you that it is much easier than it seems.
> 
> Clinics I want to talk about:
> Before I start this off, I want to say that ALL clinics whether they be reputable and famous or not, ALL have their ups and downs meaning that not every clinic will perform perfect procedures every time. Just like doctors and surgeons, they can't be successful every time. So this is something you need to understand and risk.
> 
> Dream Medical group: This is one of the most famous plastic surgery clinics in Korea located in the apgujeong area. I had my procedure done after seeing successful results of my sister's procedures here as well. I personally had a very successful experience there for my rhinoplasty with Dr. Kim Young Joon. He's the head and I believe the only doctor who performs facial contouring. However he performs almost all kinds of procedures including, eyes, nose, lifting, etc. It is a little bit on the pricier side so if you're looking to not spending too much then I wouldn't recommend this place however it is a good and reputable clinic.
> 
> Shimmian: Oh man. Where do I start off. I've absolutely NEVER heard of this clinic before until I read english reviews?? I've seen many many reviews both good and TERRIBLE. Let me just say that I would never go to this clinic. never in my life LOL. This clinic in Korea is basically nonexistent. No Korean ever goes to this clinic simply because they don't even know about it. I don't even know if this place is still open. I've looked them uo before and their before and after pics are not impressive at all, so there goes red flag 1. I have no idea where they are located red flag #2. Reviews on this clinic, red flag #3. Enough said.
> 
> April 31: I have noticed that this clinic is very famous amongst you guys here on purseforum. I've personally never heard of this place before. It could be because it is a clinic that targets a foreign audience. However it is not famous in Korea nor do Koreans know about it. However, I did do some research and I've found people say that they have HEARD that this clinic is good at rhinoplasty but that they have never seen solid proof. They also say that this Clinic is way too expensive and that even if they were good they would never pay the price that the clinic quotes. So there you go. April 31 is just too expensive. You can find other more reputable clinics for much cheaper.
> 
> I will stop here because I do not know much more about any other clinic. I just wanted to discuss these three particular clinics because they seem to be famous and talked alot about within this forum. Whether you choose to follow my tips or not is your choice, but I wanted to just give a little heads up for those of you lost in the thousands of ps clinics in Korea. If you have any questions, feel free to ask and I will try my best to answer them! (: Also, please keep in mind that these tips do not apply to EVERY SINGLE ps clinic Korea.  It is just a rough generalization.



Thank you for sharing with us. I really need a very skillful doctor for double eyelid revision in Korea since I already went through double eyelid surgery three times in my country. One of medical tourist companies in my country recommended Navi for double eyelid revision and Nplus for rhinoplasty. He said that the doctor at Navi are very  skillful and have done eyelid surgery for many celebrities but they dont do much marketing even in Korea. Have you ever heard of these clinics before? What clinic would you recommend for double eyelid revision?


----------



## letshop

nyssa168 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this forum, I have been thinking of having breast enlargements in Korea, can anyone recommend me any good clinics for the breast surgery? I have been on and off of the decision to have this procedure done for a long time, as I am scare of the bad outcome for making the wrong decision or choosing the wrong clinic. Thank you in advance for all the good advices.


I am new too & also interested in going to Korea for consultation for plastic surgery but not becoming very confused with info from everywhere


----------



## Poppingcandy

Anyone has recommendations for tummy tuck procedures?


----------



## Tatyanushka

pssk029 said:


> Try checking out Marble PS, Dream PS, Gowoonsaesang PS,  ImageUp PS, and Ilumi. These clinics are more known amongst locals rather than foreigners. Hope this helps!





tayaton5 said:


> Thank you for sharing with us. I really need a very skillful doctor for double eyelid revision in Korea since I already went through double eyelid surgery three times in my country. One of medical tourist companies in my country recommended Navi for double eyelid revision and Nplus for rhinoplasty. He said that the doctor at Navi are very  skillful and have done eyelid surgery for many celebrities but they dont do much marketing even in Korea. Have you ever heard of these clinics before? What clinic would you recommend for double eyelid revision?



@tayaton5
Hi.
I would like to recommend you Topface plastic surgery. I did nose surgery there. Topface is famous not only for nose but eye surgery too. They do only facial surgeries and specializing in nose and eye surgeries/revision surgeries. When i was at clinic i saw their before and after surgery photos, they have really good surgical outcomes. In my experience its 3 month since my rhinoplasty and i am very satisfied with the result.


----------



## tayaton5

Tatyanushka said:


> @tayaton5
> Hi.
> I would like to recommend you Topface plastic surgery. I did nose surgery there. Topface is famous not only for nose but eye surgery too. They do only facial surgeries and specializing in nose and eye surgeries/revision surgeries. When i was at clinic i saw their before and after surgery photos, they have really good surgical outcomes. In my experience its 3 month since my rhinoplasty and i am very satisfied with the result.





Tatyanushka said:


> @tayaton5
> Hi.
> I would like to recommend you Topface plastic surgery. I did nose surgery there. Topface is famous not only for nose but eye surgery too. They do only facial surgeries and specializing in nose and eye surgeries/revision surgeries. When i was at clinic i saw their before and after surgery photos, they have really good surgical outcomes. In my experience its 3 month since my rhinoplasty and i am very satisfied with the result.


Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Missysadness

Has anyone had any other experiences with Opera? I would like to do fc, forehead implant and possible rhino to fix that ugly dent on my nose.


----------



## Missysadness

Hehahugh2 said:


> I had fc at Opera 2 months ago and plan to take a fat transfer on forehead. I had a c consultation before and I chose to fat transfer over the implant for my first try.  About your dent on your nose, can't filler fix it?



Did you like the result? (: hmm, i’ve never tried fillers before but i wanted something permanent hence i thought of rhino


----------



## tm_travels

Awesome info here.   First to the OP thanks for the the great advice and info.

I am 49 male and will be traveling to Korea with my wife (Korean).  I am not korean.   I will be seeking a clinic/Dr. that can basically fix the bags under my eyes and possible a neck tuck..if money and time permits.  

Would it make more sense to have her try and negotiate price?   

 I will get in touch with some of the places mentioned.    But is there a place that maybe better suited for my eyes work?  seems like most post here have to do with nose work.

Thank you.


----------



## lsklskk

I am planning to get Rhinoplasty in Korea. Any good clinics or doctors to recommend? I prefer something natural ><


----------



## unpersoned

lsklskk said:


> I am planning to get Rhinoplasty in Korea. Any good clinics or doctors to recommend? I prefer something natural ><


I have not had any procedures done, but I am also interested in rhinoplasty in Korea and I've been looking around various clinics' websites. I personally like the natural results from VIP. It hasn't been "blacklisted" yet so I'm hoping I can get my surgery done there at some point.


----------



## Tatyanushka

lsklskk said:


> I am planning to get Rhinoplasty in Korea. Any good clinics or doctors to recommend? I prefer something natural ><



Hi. I recommend you doctor Shim Jae Sun, he has good surgical outcomes, works at Topface plastic surgery and specializes in rhinoplasty and revision rhinoplasty.


----------



## Tongpafool

Thank you! These are great tips.  Just have a few questions.  Most of these clinics wants to book ahead of time with deposit. I kinda like to do my consultation in person and chose the clinic that way. What’s my chance of getting an appointment right away by not book it ahead of time?


----------



## Tongpafool

I don’t find any reviews on face/neck lift (smas face & endoscopic forehead).  Do you have recommendations on clinics and doctors?


----------



## thewishmaker

Tongpafool said:


> I don’t find any reviews on face/neck lift (smas face & endoscopic forehead).  Do you have recommendations on clinics and doctors?


I did endoscopic forehead lift! You can pm me if you have any questions


----------



## TokyoGyaru

pssk029 said:


> Sorry I don't know much of the face dental. As for the Black list, Im almost 99% positive that those posts have been taken down. There are pictures of lists roaming around but for safety reasons I will not be posting them. I'll be instead listing them.
> 
> ******** These are officially listed
> - Grand PS
> - Korea PS
> - Opera PS
> - Orange PS
> - Hushui (?) something like that
> - Apgujeong Seoul PS
> - BK
> - Wonjin
> - Lapians
> - uni clinic
> - Lee hee moon/ eye magic PS
> - Jaelim PS
> - Cinderella PS
> ************
> Some not listed, but have bad rep and bad reviews
> - ID PS
> - Banobagi
> - Shimmian
> I am sure there are more out there but these are the ones I know of



Hello, can you tell me why Opera is listed? I have some procedures scheduled with them next week (and already put down my deposit).


----------



## nabi_lem

TokyoGyaru said:


> Hello, can you tell me why Opera is listed? I have some procedures scheduled with them next week (and already put down my deposit).


I read they hired an agency to post reviews. Blogging is very popular in Korea. People pay marketing team to post reviews in korea. This worried me too before the visit but the clinics I was interested in were in that list lol


----------



## Lacerose

Tatyanushka said:


> Hi. I recommend you doctor Shim Jae Sun, he has good surgical outcomes, works at Topface plastic surgery and specializes in rhinoplasty and revision rhinoplasty.


hi do you mind sharing the price for the Rhinoplasty ? 
many thanks


----------



## Lacerose

pssk029 said:


> Dream Medical group: This is one of the most famous plastic surgery clinics in Korea located in the apgujeong area. I had my procedure done after seeing successful results of my sister's procedures here as well. I personally had a very successful experience there for my rhinoplasty with Dr. Kim Young Joon.


Hi can you please share the costs for Rhinoplasty from Dream?


----------



## Helenthebeautiful

Hello. Is it better to have few surgeries in one clinic at one time or it's ok to have surgeries in different places? Do I get discount if I make all the surgeries in one place? 
I'm planning fat graft, rhinoplasty, face contouring, not sure about lipo yet.


----------



## callmewyn

hello everyone, i’m new on this forum.  i’m interested in ptosis correction, lateral canthoplasty, double eyelids, etc. i’m also interested in bulbous nose tip reduction, alar reduction, bridge slimming as well. may i get some recommendations on good clinics that perform eye surgeries and rhinoplasty? 

by the way, i initially had wonjin, id hospital and banobagi on my list. i’m still deciding whether i should completely remove them from my list after reading bad reviews (because these clinics seem quite famous and good). so did anyone have a consultation with these clinics ; and don’t mind sharing past experiences with me? thank you so much.


----------



## pssk029

lsklskk said:


> I am planning to get Rhinoplasty in Korea. Any good clinics or doctors to recommend? I prefer something natural ><


Hope this isn’t too late! I’d recommend Gowoonsaesang PS, Kim Hyun Suk PS, Marble PS, and Dream PS for natural results(:


----------



## pssk029

nyssa168 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this forum, I have been thinking of having breast enlargements in Korea, can anyone recommend me any good clinics for the breast surgery? I have been on and off of the decision to have this procedure done for a long time, as I am scare of the bad outcome for making the wrong decision or choosing the wrong clinic. Thank you in advance for all the good advices.


Hi Nyssa. You should check out Eight PS! I have an acquaintance who got their breast enlargement procedure there and it came out very natural! I can’t remember which doctor did the procedure but I know he speaks English very well.


----------



## pssk029

Helenthebeautiful said:


> Hello. Is it better to have few surgeries in one clinic at one time or it's ok to have surgeries in different places? Do I get discount if I make all the surgeries in one place?
> I'm planning fat graft, rhinoplasty, face contouring, not sure about lipo yet.


Hi Helen. Definitely get the procedures all at once and at one clinic. It’ll be much easier on your body as well as on your wallet! Having many procedures done at once will definitely allow you to bargain and lower the price by a significant amount. However, don’t quote me on this but I would think that you might possibly not be able to have your fat grafting at the same time as facial contouring. Other than that, rhino, and fc should be just fine!


----------



## pssk029

callmewyn said:


> hello everyone, i’m new on this forum.  i’m interested in ptosis correction, lateral canthoplasty, double eyelids, etc. i’m also interested in bulbous nose tip reduction, alar reduction, bridge slimming as well. may i get some recommendations on good clinics that perform eye surgeries and rhinoplasty?
> 
> by the way, i initially had wonjin, id hospital and banobagi on my list. i’m still deciding whether i should completely remove them from my list after reading bad reviews (because these clinics seem quite famous and good). so did anyone have a consultation with these clinics ; and don’t mind sharing past experiences with me? thank you so much.



Hi there. I’d like to first start off by recommending you against having your procedures at ID, Banobagi, and Wonjin. They are three of the largest, factory like clinics and have had a fair amount of botched procedures and accidents. However, every surgery has a different outcome and ultimately it is your decision. Regarding clinic recommendations, if you are looking for natural results, I’d recommend Dream PS, Kim Hyun Suk PS, Gowoonsaesang PS and Marble PS. If you much rather prefer a more “extravagant” look, I’d recommend Item Clinic.


----------



## heatherle

My eyes are uneven...as in I have one double-eyelid and one single-eyelid. So i want to get a double-eyelid surgery. Anyone had similar situations? Or just any recommendations for double eyelid surgery?


----------



## ashrenne

pssk029 said:


> Hi there. I’d like to first start off by recommending you against having your procedures at ID, Banobagi, and Wonjin. They are three of the largest, factory like clinics and have had a fair amount of botched procedures and accidents. However, every surgery has a different outcome and ultimately it is your decision. Regarding clinic recommendations, if you are looking for natural results, I’d recommend Dream PS, Kim Hyun Suk PS, Gowoonsaesang PS and Marble PS. If you much rather prefer a more “extravagant” look, I’d recommend Item Clinic.



Didnt know banobagi was a factory, in fact u heard very good reviews on their surgeries. Now im torn  do you reconmend opera for eyes surgery? My initial short listed clinic were banobagi & opera... now im so confused


----------



## Mazikeen

heatherle said:


> My eyes are uneven...as in I have one double-eyelid and one single-eyelid. So i want to get a double-eyelid surgery. Anyone had similar situations? Or just any recommendations for double eyelid surgery?


@heatherle. Dr. Seo at MVP.  I had my doubts after the death of the student, but he did an excellent job.  I had multi folds on my right eye and droopy left eyelid after ptosis correction & now i have the loveliest double eyelids.  Would also recommend Dr. Chung from Eve Plastic.  Had quite the dilemma making a choice between the two; Dr. Chung had a conference in China & had no surgery slots available so I settled for Dr. Seo.


----------



## Helenthebeautiful

pssk029 said:


> Hi Helen. Definitely get the procedures all at once and at one clinic. It’ll be much easier on your body as well as on your wallet! Having many procedures done at once will definitely allow you to bargain and lower the price by a significant amount. However, don’t quote me on this but I would think that you might possibly not be able to have your fat grafting at the same time as facial contouring. Other than that, rhino, and fc should be just fine!



That's a nice advice! Would you mind sharing clinics that could perform all the surgeries at once here or in dm? I would be very grateful!


----------



## Young WL

Stay away from ID hospital. They botched my face and body and made my face paralyzed. Their service is horrible. They push you around to get surgery that you dont need and just for the money. Im suffering and there are so many patients struggling in hell.. the side effect is so severe that its even hard to do revision. I've seen patients doing multiple revision spending so much money and years but still couldn't get fixed. The korean law prohibits any bad reviews even though its true. The hospitals sue patients with side effet for so called 'defamation'. So if you are korean living in korea, you cannot post anything on web even if you became a disabled person after PS. ID is the worst. Rumors are not rumors. They dont take any responsibility, all they want is money, they don't care about destroying patient's face and life. They are like so what?


----------



## Pompom877

pssk029 said:


> Try checking out Marble PS, Dream PS, Gowoonsaesang PS,  ImageUp PS, and Ilumi. These clinics are more known amongst locals rather than foreigners. Hope this helps!


----------



## bonabona

Hi I am looking for a clinic good with double eyelid and lateral canthoplasty. I booked a consultation at uvom plastic surgery and want to know if this is good clinic? I've seen gorgeous before and after picture which made me go 'yes! these eyes!' but it doesn't seem very popular clinic.


----------



## honeymilktea

Would it be realistic to get FC and rhinoplasty at one clinic and breast augmentation at an other within one week?


----------



## Kiwimuffin

honeymilktea said:


> Would it be realistic to get FC and rhinoplasty at one clinic and breast augmentation at an other within one week?


I don't think they will allow you to do that. Usually they make you wait a few monthsmon get another surgery done to be safe from anesthetic.


----------



## Kiwimuffin

bonabona said:


> Hi I am looking for a clinic good with double eyelid and lateral canthoplasty. I booked a consultation at uvom plastic surgery and want to know if this is good clinic? I've seen gorgeous before and after picture which made me go 'yes! these eyes!' but it doesn't seem very popular clinic.


You can look into Answer Plastic surgery. They specialize in lateral canthoplasty~


----------



## Kiwimuffin

M


ashrenne said:


> Didnt know banobagi was a factory, in fact u heard very good reviews on their surgeries. Now im torn  do you reconmend opera for eyes surgery? My initial short listed clinic were banobagi & opera... now im so confused


My friend did her double eyelid at bano and now she needs a revision. One of her double eyelid sagged downwards !


----------



## princessegg

Mazikeen said:


> @heatherle. Dr. Seo at MVP.  I had my doubts after the death of the student, but he did an excellent job.  I had multi folds on my right eye and droopy left eyelid after ptosis correction & now i have the loveliest double eyelids.  Would also recommend Dr. Chung from Eve Plastic.  Had quite the dilemma making a choice between the two; Dr. Chung had a conference in China & had no surgery slots available so I settled for Dr. Seo.


Hi! Would you be able to DM me a photo of your eyelids now? How long post op are you? I also went to Dr Seo for my surgery but unlike you, I'm very unsatisfied with my results and am now looking for revision  Thanks!


----------



## jesschr

Really was considering Dream due to OP's post but I saw this online http://aboutkoreanplasticsurgeryand.../03/korean-black-list-of-plastic-surgery.html 

Dream apparently uses illegal brokers? Honestly, don't know who to trust


----------



## Cherry Bear

Helenthebeautiful said:


> Hello. Is it better to have few surgeries in one clinic at one time or it's ok to have surgeries in different places? Do I get discount if I make all the surgeries in one place?
> I'm planning fat graft, rhinoplasty, face contouring, not sure about lipo yet.



Normally for facial features (eye nose fat graft facial contouring), it is better at one clinic so the doctors can balance out the facial harmony. They usually work in a close team. I would not choose a one doctor clinic for multiple surgeries personally. But you can go for liposuction in one clinic and another surgeon specializing in the face. Also, you can bargain for a package when it comes to a few surgeries. As mentioned by @pssk029, foreigners should bargain because it is a different charge from the locals and unfortunately the Korean Law allows for it.


----------



## Cherry Bear

honeymilktea said:


> Would it be realistic to get FC and rhinoplasty at one clinic and breast augmentation at an other within one week?


 
I'd say the boobs first then FC and rhino a week after once you are settled on your body healing. Its easier coping with a tight chest than a bandaged face where you can't eat and see properly! Only thing to note is that you will be under long anesthesia twice so make sure your clinics know your plan.


----------



## Helenthebeautiful

Cherry Bear said:


> Normally for facial features (eye nose fat graft facial contouring), it is better at one clinic so the doctors can balance out the facial harmony. They usually work in a close team. I would not choose a one doctor clinic for multiple surgeries personally. But you can go for liposuction in one clinic and another surgeon specializing in the face. Also, you can bargain for a package when it comes to a few surgeries. As mentioned by @pssk029, foreigners should bargain because it is a different charge from the locals and unfortunately the Korean Law allows for it.



Ohh thank you for your answer! I'll take it into consideration! Although I'm not good at bargaining I guess I should try haha


----------



## aloevil

Kiwimuffin said:


> You can look into Answer Plastic surgery. They specialize in lateral canthoplasty~



I also would like to know about this Answer Plastic surgery for rhinoplasty. Does anyone have personal experience or heard about them?


----------



## princessegg

Kiwimuffin said:


> You can look into Answer Plastic surgery. They specialize in lateral canthoplasty~


Do you have any idea if Answer PS does natural or dramatic eyes? Or both? I think they only have 1 doctor and he only does 2 surgeries a day!


----------



## victoria mei

honii said:


> Thank you so much for this post, it's so useful
> Sorry if you don't know a lot about it, but I am looking to get facial contouring / v-line surgery....which places are considered by koreans to be the best?
> I have been mainly looking at The Face Dental (but also looking at places like Braun, TL, View and JK)...these places seem more popular with foreigners, but if you know which are out popular with locals, I would be happy to hear!
> The only problem is that my Korean isn't perfect and so I would prefer to speak English in case I make any mistakes...since getting facial contouring is a serious decision!



Hi Honii
I am doing a thorough research for my BA (breast aug ) journey this May. Have you heard of HERSHE PS korea on BA ? Also, any good BA clinic you could recommend ? (Dream, Regen is in my list ) 
Looking forward to hear from you


----------



## Dawnzi

victoria mei said:


> Hi Honii
> I am doing a thorough research for my BA (breast aug ) journey this May. Have you heard of HERSHE PS korea on BA ? Also, any good BA clinic you could recommend ? (Dream, Regen is in my list )
> Looking forward to hear from you



Hi! I wouldn't recommend Regen, as they have appeared on numerous black listed PS clinics in Seoul. You'll find them within the first 10 hits when googling. I also had an e-mail consultancy with them and they are really money-focused, pressing me to get more procedures done than I really need, adding extra and unrelated recommendations (face cleansing, fat grafting, etc. while I only opted for eye surgery), but they make the deal look nicer to offer you things like free airport pickup and discounts if I made early deposits etc. I haven't spoken to them in person, but from the e-mails, they totally felt like a factory surgery clinic.


----------



## Dawnzi

There seems to be some interest in Answer Plastic Surgery. If anyone has some information how safe and famous (among locals) this clinic is, some information would be really helpful!

I enquired some information (internet searches and email) and they say 50% of their patients are Koreans and the other 50% are foreigners. Furthermore, they aren't named on any blacklist I could find, and their surgeon Dr. Choi Min is associated with the Korean Society of Plastic and Reconstructive Surgery.
However, what makes me nervous is that clinics who do a lot of branding (Answer has several YouTube vids and appears in multiple blogs) may not be reliable. There's also a lack of detailed reviews online, so if anyone has a reliable source, please let us know!


----------



## Phoebe Tran

Hi, has anyone heard something about Gyalumhan? Is it good at eyelid surgery?


----------



## yuridee

Hi there,
Thank you so so much for such a detailed and comprehensive guide. I have a really hard time finding reliable sources out there and you have helped me a bunch! Also, I have a question to ask, can you please let me know how much you paid for the rhinoplasty. You can PM me if public posting is a problem for you. Again, thanks for your time!


----------



## callmewyn

Hi all! Can anyone recommend me some good and reputable clinics for dramatic but natural change (for eyes and nose)? Like the change is big and obvious but doesn’t have that typical “plastic surgery” look. I’m not sure if anyone understands what I’m saying, haha.

Here are some clinics on my list :
Uvom
Marble
Wannabe 
Ruby 
Answer
Topface
Illumi
Item
Dream
Gooonsaeng

Please do share experiences with other clinics as well! Thank you so much. (Sorry if my English is a little broken because I’m Chinese)


----------



## Alal69

pssk029 said:


> Hi guys, I'm currently residing in Korea and have done my fair share of extensive research about cosmetic/plastic surgery clinics and procedures in Korea. Most specifically the Seoul area. I decided to create an account for the sole purpose of writing a thread for all y'all considering plastic surgery in Korea because I just could not handle seeing many of you being close to making wrong and regretful decisions for such important procedures.
> Now, the only procedure that I've ever gotten is rhinoplasty last year at Dream Medical in apgujeong exit 4. I am 100% Korean and live in Korea as well as have gotten many helpful tips from surrounding people. I've only lived in Korea for about 3 months now but I've been visiting in and out for several years now. I know that my knowledge is probably not as extensive as those of who have lived their whole lives in Korea, however I figured that something is better than nothing especially coming from someone whose ethnicity and nationality is Korean.
> ---
> Moving on to the topic of Plastic Surgery. There is no doubt that Korea is one of the leading countries in the world when it comes to beauty and cosmetic surgery. This explains the HUNDREDS maybe even thousands of plastic surgery clinics in Korea. This should be a red flag for ALL of you simply because of the hundreds of plastic surgery clinics out there. It is impossible to know which clinic is trustworthy and ethical (aka does not perform unethical procedures for example switching doctors, using unhygienic material, having less than mediocre surgical skills, etc) and which is not. Here I am going to list the most important and crucial tips for choosing the right clinic:
> 1. Do not have any procedures done at clincics outside of the Gangnam Area. Preferably outside of the apgujeong area. - Apgujeong is basically known as the district of Plastic Surgery. You go out and you'll see clinics literally EVERYWHERE. Even up to 3-5 clinics in the same building. There is a reason for this. In Korea, they say that if a clinic is in the apgujeong area, they are most likely going to be reliable and authorized/official. Meaning that they are most likely going to be licensed and legit. Now this doesn't mean that ALL of them are going to be legit and it also doesn't mean that clinics outside of the apgujeong area are all going to be crap clinics. There are some good clinics in the Gangnam area outside of apgujeong, but if it is a clinic completely outside of the Gangnam area I would not recommend. What I am basically trying to tell you, is that I would stick to clinics in the apgujeong area to be safe.
> 2. PLEASE do your extensive research about every clinic that you are planning to attend. -
> Many clinics in Korea are blacklisted. The most famous blacklisted clinic is Grand Plastic Surgery. No Korean ever dares to go near there LOL. There is a list in the Korean community going around that has listed many of the Plastic surgery clinics that have either performed unethical surgeries or have had deaths/bad results. If you search it up on google, it should come up. Also, Korea plastic surgery clinics are very good about controlling what goes up on the web about their clinic, and what doesn't. Sometimes Koreans will post up their bad experiences with the clinics and the clinics will find a way to put it down. So if you know someone who has first hand experience with the clinic itself, then that is your best source of info!
> 3. Do not trust everything you read online.
> One of the first things I want to point out is that in the Korean Surgery community, there is such thing called a "broker". "Brokers" are people specifically hired by the clinic to post up fake reviews online "boosting" their clinics and praising their name. However, this does tend to mostly occur in Korean community sites/cafes so for those of you who find most of your information in blogs like this or in the english language, you should be fine.
> 4. KNOW WHAT YOU WANT TO HAVE DONE BEFORE YOU TAKE UP A CONSULTATION AND DO NOT BE FOOLED BY WHAT THE CLINICS TELL YOU:
> CONSULTANTS. Don't be fooled guys. Whether they are completely rude or sweet talk you, do not be fooled by what they say. Their job is to sell you as many procedures as they can and to bring in the most income to the clinic so they get their profit. Sometimes they will recommend you procedures that you most definitely don't need and will manipulate you into thinking that they are right and that you need to fix some part of your face that you don't actually need to "fix". Therefore knowing what you want before you walk in for a consultation will not only save you from needless burdens and pain but will also save your wallet ALOT of money
> 5. Do try to negotiate/ bargain with the price-
> Im gonna be straight up real with you guys. Foreigners get priced a higher price. Alot higher. Why? I don't know. Possibly even twice as much. However there is not much you can do but play with the price a bit. They will not bring down the price to what they quote Korean residents and natives. They'll probably deny quoting foreigners a higher price for all I know but yes it is true that foreigners get quoted a much higher price. The only other tip I can give you is to approach them in Korean language IF you are Korean and know decent korean. Otherwise, only thing you can do is bargain.
> 6. Do not go with medical tourisms such as SeoulTU or DocFK. It hurts my heart and head when I see people using these medical tourism guides to get a much simpler than it seems journey. Not only do they quote you a EVEN higher price for the procedure, but they're choices of clinic recommendations are very limited. Most of the times, they will have their 5-6 go to clinics that give them the highest profit for brining customers in. They will always reassure you that going with them will be give you the best price you could get and etc but not true. Save yourself thousands of dollars by not going with a medical tourism group PLEASE! For less than $5 you can take the subway to wherever your destination is (also subways are extremely easy to use). Book your own airbnb in advance for a much cheaper place to stay at, and approach the clinic yourself because most likely they will have translators! IT might seem intimidating but I assure you that it is much easier than it seems.
> 
> Clinics I want to talk about:
> Before I start this off, I want to say that ALL clinics whether they be reputable and famous or not, ALL have their ups and downs meaning that not every clinic will perform perfect procedures every time. Just like doctors and surgeons, they can't be successful every time. So this is something you need to understand and risk.
> 
> Dream Medical group: This is one of the most famous plastic surgery clinics in Korea located in the apgujeong area. I had my procedure done after seeing successful results of my sister's procedures here as well. I personally had a very successful experience there for my rhinoplasty with Dr. Kim Young Joon. He's the head and I believe the only doctor who performs facial contouring. However he performs almost all kinds of procedures including, eyes, nose, lifting, etc. It is a little bit on the pricier side so if you're looking to not spending too much then I wouldn't recommend this place however it is a good and reputable clinic.
> 
> Shimmian: Oh man. Where do I start off. I've absolutely NEVER heard of this clinic before until I read english reviews?? I've seen many many reviews both good and TERRIBLE. Let me just say that I would never go to this clinic. never in my life LOL. This clinic in Korea is basically nonexistent. No Korean ever goes to this clinic simply because they don't even know about it. I don't even know if this place is still open. I've looked them uo before and their before and after pics are not impressive at all, so there goes red flag 1. I have no idea where they are located red flag #2. Reviews on this clinic, red flag #3. Enough said.
> 
> April 31: I have noticed that this clinic is very famous amongst you guys here on purseforum. I've personally never heard of this place before. It could be because it is a clinic that targets a foreign audience. However it is not famous in Korea nor do Koreans know about it. However, I did do some research and I've found people say that they have HEARD that this clinic is good at rhinoplasty but that they have never seen solid proof. They also say that this Clinic is way too expensive and that even if they were good they would never pay the price that the clinic quotes. So there you go. April 31 is just too expensive. You can find other more reputable clinics for much cheaper.
> 
> I will stop here because I do not know much more about any other clinic. I just wanted to discuss these three particular clinics because they seem to be famous and talked alot about within this forum. Whether you choose to follow my tips or not is your choice, but I wanted to just give a little heads up for those of you lost in the thousands of ps clinics in Korea. If you have any questions, feel free to ask and I will try my best to answer them! (: Also, please keep in mind that these tips do not apply to EVERY SINGLE ps clinic Korea.  It is just a rough generalization.


Hi, when you say “Dream” clinic, are you talking about Dream or Dodream? I am confused about this point. And I saw some bad reviews about Dream clinic especially with the guests transactions etc. And I still have no idea which clinic they are referring to. I almost went through the transaction with dodream but it didn’t process through. I would like to find a trustworthy clinic for my operation..


----------



## lilpeachysugar

I'm planning to get vline surgery to "fix" my chin, and ID Hospital is very popular for facial contouring, but surprisingly I've read some very bad reviews on them... What's your opinion on ID?


----------



## kimchu23

Hi pssk029, Have you heard any about wannabe and banobagi? 



pssk029 said:


> Hi guys, I'm currently residing in Korea and have done my fair share of extensive research about cosmetic/plastic surgery clinics and procedures in Korea. Most specifically the Seoul area. I decided to create an account for the sole purpose of writing a thread for all y'all considering plastic surgery in Korea because I just could not handle seeing many of you being close to making wrong and regretful decisions for such important procedures.
> Now, the only procedure that I've ever gotten is rhinoplasty last year at Dream Medical in apgujeong exit 4. I am 100% Korean and live in Korea as well as have gotten many helpful tips from surrounding people. I've only lived in Korea for about 3 months now but I've been visiting in and out for several years now. I know that my knowledge is probably not as extensive as those of who have lived their whole lives in Korea, however I figured that something is better than nothing especially coming from someone whose ethnicity and nationality is Korean.
> ---
> Moving on to the topic of Plastic Surgery. There is no doubt that Korea is one of the leading countries in the world when it comes to beauty and cosmetic surgery. This explains the HUNDREDS maybe even thousands of plastic surgery clinics in Korea. This should be a red flag for ALL of you simply because of the hundreds of plastic surgery clinics out there. It is impossible to know which clinic is trustworthy and ethical (aka does not perform unethical procedures for example switching doctors, using unhygienic material, having less than mediocre surgical skills, etc) and which is not. Here I am going to list the most important and crucial tips for choosing the right clinic:
> 1. Do not have any procedures done at clincics outside of the Gangnam Area. Preferably outside of the apgujeong area. - Apgujeong is basically known as the district of Plastic Surgery. You go out and you'll see clinics literally EVERYWHERE. Even up to 3-5 clinics in the same building. There is a reason for this. In Korea, they say that if a clinic is in the apgujeong area, they are most likely going to be reliable and authorized/official. Meaning that they are most likely going to be licensed and legit. Now this doesn't mean that ALL of them are going to be legit and it also doesn't mean that clinics outside of the apgujeong area are all going to be crap clinics. There are some good clinics in the Gangnam area outside of apgujeong, but if it is a clinic completely outside of the Gangnam area I would not recommend. What I am basically trying to tell you, is that I would stick to clinics in the apgujeong area to be safe.
> 2. PLEASE do your extensive research about every clinic that you are planning to attend. -
> Many clinics in Korea are blacklisted. The most famous blacklisted clinic is Grand Plastic Surgery. No Korean ever dares to go near there LOL. There is a list in the Korean community going around that has listed many of the Plastic surgery clinics that have either performed unethical surgeries or have had deaths/bad results. If you search it up on google, it should come up. Also, Korea plastic surgery clinics are very good about controlling what goes up on the web about their clinic, and what doesn't. Sometimes Koreans will post up their bad experiences with the clinics and the clinics will find a way to put it down. So if you know someone who has first hand experience with the clinic itself, then that is your best source of info!
> 3. Do not trust everything you read online.
> One of the first things I want to point out is that in the Korean Surgery community, there is such thing called a "broker". "Brokers" are people specifically hired by the clinic to post up fake reviews online "boosting" their clinics and praising their name. However, this does tend to mostly occur in Korean community sites/cafes so for those of you who find most of your information in blogs like this or in the english language, you should be fine.
> 4. KNOW WHAT YOU WANT TO HAVE DONE BEFORE YOU TAKE UP A CONSULTATION AND DO NOT BE FOOLED BY WHAT THE CLINICS TELL YOU:
> CONSULTANTS. Don't be fooled guys. Whether they are completely rude or sweet talk you, do not be fooled by what they say. Their job is to sell you as many procedures as they can and to bring in the most income to the clinic so they get their profit. Sometimes they will recommend you procedures that you most definitely don't need and will manipulate you into thinking that they are right and that you need to fix some part of your face that you don't actually need to "fix". Therefore knowing what you want before you walk in for a consultation will not only save you from needless burdens and pain but will also save your wallet ALOT of money
> 5. Do try to negotiate/ bargain with the price-
> Im gonna be straight up real with you guys. Foreigners get priced a higher price. Alot higher. Why? I don't know. Possibly even twice as much. However there is not much you can do but play with the price a bit. They will not bring down the price to what they quote Korean residents and natives. They'll probably deny quoting foreigners a higher price for all I know but yes it is true that foreigners get quoted a much higher price. The only other tip I can give you is to approach them in Korean language IF you are Korean and know decent korean. Otherwise, only thing you can do is bargain.
> 6. Do not go with medical tourisms such as SeoulTU or DocFK. It hurts my heart and head when I see people using these medical tourism guides to get a much simpler than it seems journey. Not only do they quote you a EVEN higher price for the procedure, but they're choices of clinic recommendations are very limited. Most of the times, they will have their 5-6 go to clinics that give them the highest profit for brining customers in. They will always reassure you that going with them will be give you the best price you could get and etc but not true. Save yourself thousands of dollars by not going with a medical tourism group PLEASE! For less than $5 you can take the subway to wherever your destination is (also subways are extremely easy to use). Book your own airbnb in advance for a much cheaper place to stay at, and approach the clinic yourself because most likely they will have translators! IT might seem intimidating but I assure you that it is much easier than it seems.
> 
> Clinics I want to talk about:
> Before I start this off, I want to say that ALL clinics whether they be reputable and famous or not, ALL have their ups and downs meaning that not every clinic will perform perfect procedures every time. Just like doctors and surgeons, they can't be successful every time. So this is something you need to understand and risk.
> 
> Dream Medical group: This is one of the most famous plastic surgery clinics in Korea located in the apgujeong area. I had my procedure done after seeing successful results of my sister's procedures here as well. I personally had a very successful experience there for my rhinoplasty with Dr. Kim Young Joon. He's the head and I believe the only doctor who performs facial contouring. However he performs almost all kinds of procedures including, eyes, nose, lifting, etc. It is a little bit on the pricier side so if you're looking to not spending too much then I wouldn't recommend this place however it is a good and reputable clinic.
> 
> Shimmian: Oh man. Where do I start off. I've absolutely NEVER heard of this clinic before until I read english reviews?? I've seen many many reviews both good and TERRIBLE. Let me just say that I would never go to this clinic. never in my life LOL. This clinic in Korea is basically nonexistent. No Korean ever goes to this clinic simply because they don't even know about it. I don't even know if this place is still open. I've looked them uo before and their before and after pics are not impressive at all, so there goes red flag 1. I have no idea where they are located red flag #2. Reviews on this clinic, red flag #3. Enough said.
> 
> April 31: I have noticed that this clinic is very famous amongst you guys here on purseforum. I've personally never heard of this place before. It could be because it is a clinic that targets a foreign audience. However it is not famous in Korea nor do Koreans know about it. However, I did do some research and I've found people say that they have HEARD that this clinic is good at rhinoplasty but that they have never seen solid proof. They also say that this Clinic is way too expensive and that even if they were good they would never pay the price that the clinic quotes. So there you go. April 31 is just too expensive. You can find other more reputable clinics for much cheaper.
> 
> I will stop here because I do not know much more about any other clinic. I just wanted to discuss these three particular clinics because they seem to be famous and talked alot about within this forum. Whether you choose to follow my tips or not is your choice, but I wanted to just give a little heads up for those of you lost in the thousands of ps clinics in Korea. If you have any questions, feel free to ask and I will try my best to answer them! (: Also, please keep in mind that these tips do not apply to EVERY SINGLE ps clinic Korea.  It is just a rough generalization.


----------



## LucieL

pssk029 said:


> Hi guys, I'm currently residing in Korea and have done my fair share of extensive research about cosmetic/plastic surgery clinics and procedures in Korea. Most specifically the Seoul area. I decided to create an account for the sole purpose of writing a thread for all y'all considering plastic surgery in Korea because I just could not handle seeing many of you being close to making wrong and regretful decisions for such important procedures.
> Now, the only procedure that I've ever gotten is rhinoplasty last year at Dream Medical in apgujeong exit 4. I am 100% Korean and live in Korea as well as have gotten many helpful tips from surrounding people. I've only lived in Korea for about 3 months now but I've been visiting in and out for several years now. I know that my knowledge is probably not as extensive as those of who have lived their whole lives in Korea, however I figured that something is better than nothing especially coming from someone whose ethnicity and nationality is Korean.
> ---
> Moving on to the topic of Plastic Surgery. There is no doubt that Korea is one of the leading countries in the world when it comes to beauty and cosmetic surgery. This explains the HUNDREDS maybe even thousands of plastic surgery clinics in Korea. This should be a red flag for ALL of you simply because of the hundreds of plastic surgery clinics out there. It is impossible to know which clinic is trustworthy and ethical (aka does not perform unethical procedures for example switching doctors, using unhygienic material, having less than mediocre surgical skills, etc) and which is not. Here I am going to list the most important and crucial tips for choosing the right clinic:
> 1. Do not have any procedures done at clincics outside of the Gangnam Area. Preferably outside of the apgujeong area. - Apgujeong is basically known as the district of Plastic Surgery. You go out and you'll see clinics literally EVERYWHERE. Even up to 3-5 clinics in the same building. There is a reason for this. In Korea, they say that if a clinic is in the apgujeong area, they are most likely going to be reliable and authorized/official. Meaning that they are most likely going to be licensed and legit. Now this doesn't mean that ALL of them are going to be legit and it also doesn't mean that clinics outside of the apgujeong area are all going to be crap clinics. There are some good clinics in the Gangnam area outside of apgujeong, but if it is a clinic completely outside of the Gangnam area I would not recommend. What I am basically trying to tell you, is that I would stick to clinics in the apgujeong area to be safe.
> 2. PLEASE do your extensive research about every clinic that you are planning to attend. -
> Many clinics in Korea are blacklisted. The most famous blacklisted clinic is Grand Plastic Surgery. No Korean ever dares to go near there LOL. There is a list in the Korean community going around that has listed many of the Plastic surgery clinics that have either performed unethical surgeries or have had deaths/bad results. If you search it up on google, it should come up. Also, Korea plastic surgery clinics are very good about controlling what goes up on the web about their clinic, and what doesn't. Sometimes Koreans will post up their bad experiences with the clinics and the clinics will find a way to put it down. So if you know someone who has first hand experience with the clinic itself, then that is your best source of info!
> 3. Do not trust everything you read online.
> One of the first things I want to point out is that in the Korean Surgery community, there is such thing called a "broker". "Brokers" are people specifically hired by the clinic to post up fake reviews online "boosting" their clinics and praising their name. However, this does tend to mostly occur in Korean community sites/cafes so for those of you who find most of your information in blogs like this or in the english language, you should be fine.
> 4. KNOW WHAT YOU WANT TO HAVE DONE BEFORE YOU TAKE UP A CONSULTATION AND DO NOT BE FOOLED BY WHAT THE CLINICS TELL YOU:
> CONSULTANTS. Don't be fooled guys. Whether they are completely rude or sweet talk you, do not be fooled by what they say. Their job is to sell you as many procedures as they can and to bring in the most income to the clinic so they get their profit. Sometimes they will recommend you procedures that you most definitely don't need and will manipulate you into thinking that they are right and that you need to fix some part of your face that you don't actually need to "fix". Therefore knowing what you want before you walk in for a consultation will not only save you from needless burdens and pain but will also save your wallet ALOT of money
> 5. Do try to negotiate/ bargain with the price-
> Im gonna be straight up real with you guys. Foreigners get priced a higher price. Alot higher. Why? I don't know. Possibly even twice as much. However there is not much you can do but play with the price a bit. They will not bring down the price to what they quote Korean residents and natives. They'll probably deny quoting foreigners a higher price for all I know but yes it is true that foreigners get quoted a much higher price. The only other tip I can give you is to approach them in Korean language IF you are Korean and know decent korean. Otherwise, only thing you can do is bargain.
> 6. Do not go with medical tourisms such as SeoulTU or DocFK. It hurts my heart and head when I see people using these medical tourism guides to get a much simpler than it seems journey. Not only do they quote you a EVEN higher price for the procedure, but they're choices of clinic recommendations are very limited. Most of the times, they will have their 5-6 go to clinics that give them the highest profit for brining customers in. They will always reassure you that going with them will be give you the best price you could get and etc but not true. Save yourself thousands of dollars by not going with a medical tourism group PLEASE! For less than $5 you can take the subway to wherever your destination is (also subways are extremely easy to use). Book your own airbnb in advance for a much cheaper place to stay at, and approach the clinic yourself because most likely they will have translators! IT might seem intimidating but I assure you that it is much easier than it seems.
> 
> Clinics I want to talk about:
> Before I start this off, I want to say that ALL clinics whether they be reputable and famous or not, ALL have their ups and downs meaning that not every clinic will perform perfect procedures every time. Just like doctors and surgeons, they can't be successful every time. So this is something you need to understand and risk.
> 
> Dream Medical group: This is one of the most famous plastic surgery clinics in Korea located in the apgujeong area. I had my procedure done after seeing successful results of my sister's procedures here as well. I personally had a very successful experience there for my rhinoplasty with Dr. Kim Young Joon. He's the head and I believe the only doctor who performs facial contouring. However he performs almost all kinds of procedures including, eyes, nose, lifting, etc. It is a little bit on the pricier side so if you're looking to not spending too much then I wouldn't recommend this place however it is a good and reputable clinic.
> 
> Shimmian: Oh man. Where do I start off. I've absolutely NEVER heard of this clinic before until I read english reviews?? I've seen many many reviews both good and TERRIBLE. Let me just say that I would never go to this clinic. never in my life LOL. This clinic in Korea is basically nonexistent. No Korean ever goes to this clinic simply because they don't even know about it. I don't even know if this place is still open. I've looked them uo before and their before and after pics are not impressive at all, so there goes red flag 1. I have no idea where they are located red flag #2. Reviews on this clinic, red flag #3. Enough said.
> 
> April 31: I have noticed that this clinic is very famous amongst you guys here on purseforum. I've personally never heard of this place before. It could be because it is a clinic that targets a foreign audience. However it is not famous in Korea nor do Koreans know about it. However, I did do some research and I've found people say that they have HEARD that this clinic is good at rhinoplasty but that they have never seen solid proof. They also say that this Clinic is way too expensive and that even if they were good they would never pay the price that the clinic quotes. So there you go. April 31 is just too expensive. You can find other more reputable clinics for much cheaper.
> 
> I will stop here because I do not know much more about any other clinic. I just wanted to discuss these three particular clinics because they seem to be famous and talked alot about within this forum. Whether you choose to follow my tips or not is your choice, but I wanted to just give a little heads up for those of you lost in the thousands of ps clinics in Korea. If you have any questions, feel free to ask and I will try my best to answer them! (: Also, please keep in mind that these tips do not apply to EVERY SINGLE ps clinic Korea.  It is just a rough generalization.


Hi pssk,
Have you heard of Wonji? I'm planning to go this June for my 3rd revision of the nose  please give me a list of reliable clinics


----------



## lovejen_202

victoria mei said:


> Hi Honii
> I am doing a thorough research for my BA (breast aug ) journey this May. Have you heard of HERSHE PS korea on BA ? Also, any good BA clinic you could recommend ? (Dream, Regen is in my list )
> Looking forward to hear from you


You should add nana to your list! Their results are really natural looking


----------



## tokkibear

@pssk029 thanks for being so helpful! i'm korean myself and planning to visit in november for lipo and some derm treatments (laser spot removal and v line botox). Currently I'm planning to go to 365mc for the arm and thigh lipo, and PPEUM for the derm treatments and v line botox. I know 365mc is super well known due to being on Let Me In but is their local rep still good for lipo? Or are there other lipo specialist clinics you could recommend?

Thanks so much!


----------



## ycppp912

Any recommendations on where I can get Acculift?
I want some but not too much fat removed from the lower half of my face.


----------



## Candycan

I had horrific experience with Banobagi with my eyes and nose. i m desperately looking for revision specialist on my eyes and most urgently on my nose, local surgeons in my country won’t take my case so i have to find rhinoplasty surgeons in Korea or Taiwan... After spending many hours here, I shortlisted the followings:
Dr Lee from View, 
Dr Kim from April31, 
Dr Park from Dream 
Dr Jeong from Plus surgery. 
Anyone please help to give their honest feedbacks or personal experience from them?


----------



## cythr

Candycan said:


> I had horrific experience with Banobagi with my eyes and nose. i m desperately looking for revision specialist on my eyes and most urgently on my nose, local surgeons in my country won’t take my case so i have to find rhinoplasty surgeons in Korea or Taiwan... After spending many hours here, I shortlisted the followings:
> Dr Lee from View,
> Dr Kim from April31,
> Dr Park from Dream
> Dr Jeong from Plus surgery.
> Anyone please help to give their honest feedbacks or personal experience from them?



I had a revision around 3 weeks ago at Hyundai Aesthetics. Im really happy with the results. I also consulted with dream but I don't think they usually let people see the head doctor for revisions as he only performs closed rhinoplasty and I wasn't comfortable with trying to pick one of the other surgeons. I also saw a good result in a kakao chat from the plus but I didn't consult with them.


----------



## Candycan

cythr said:


> I had a revision around 3 weeks ago at Hyundai Aesthetics. Im really happy with the results. I also consulted with dream but I don't think they usually let people see the head doctor for revisions as he only performs closed rhinoplasty and I wasn't comfortable with trying to pick one of the other surgeons. I also saw a good result in a kakao chat from the plus but I didn't consult with them.




hi Cythr, 
Congratulations, which Dr you went for? May i ask what was your correction.. 
tx!!


----------



## cythr

Candycan said:


> hi Cythr,
> Congratulations, which Dr you went for? May i ask what was your correction..
> tx!!



I'm pretty sure Hyundai only has one doctor per area (like one for nose, one for eyes etc) so my doctor was dr lee seong pyo who does all of the noses. The things I corrected were that my nose was too long and straight, my nose was deviated and the surface of my nose bridge was slight bumpy apparently. All of those things were corrected.


----------



## treppenwitz

Candycan said:


> I had horrific experience with Banobagi with my eyes and nose. i m desperately looking for revision specialist on my eyes and most urgently on my nose, local surgeons in my country won’t take my case so i have to find rhinoplasty surgeons in Korea or Taiwan... After spending many hours here, I shortlisted the followings:
> Dr Lee from View,
> Dr Kim from April31,
> Dr Park from Dream
> Dr Jeong from Plus surgery.
> Anyone please help to give their honest feedbacks or personal experience from them?



If your nose is most urgent, go to Cocoline. They only do nose, and are known among locals. They have just two doctors, both are ENT-trained. They also have a Chinese translator so if you're Taiwanese you should be able to communicate.


----------



## Purple_girl

Candycan said:


> I had horrific experience with Banobagi with my eyes and nose. i m desperately looking for revision specialist on my eyes and most urgently on my nose, local surgeons in my country won’t take my case so i have to find rhinoplasty surgeons in Korea or Taiwan... After spending many hours here, I shortlisted the followings:
> Dr Lee from View,
> Dr Kim from April31,
> Dr Park from Dream
> Dr Jeong from Plus surgery.
> Anyone please help to give their honest feedbacks or personal experience from them?



Why? What happened? Do you mind sharing with us?


----------



## Candycan

Purple_girl said:


> Why? What happened? Do you mind sharing with us?



You could probably seen my story somewhere here. I had different doc / medical staff performed my nose and eyes. Not only it turned “ exactly “ opposite of what I like my nose and eyes to the doctor during consultation. I can’t tell you the exact detail cos I m considering to take legal action for damage they are causing me and misled me that my surgery was performed by the doctor that i paid for.. my nose is deformed and eyes cannot close properly due to excessive skin cut from my upper eyelid. 
I only can say that it’s not something minor like not meeting my expectation or i wanted to become celebrities after surgery  etc, i basically look like a freak and everyday i have to wear mask to go out and my mum couldn’t stop crying when she saw me cos she barely can recognise me. 
I have someone who told me from different forum that she had botched nose job from Bano and she has to do revision in her own country. So some people won’t speak up..especially when they already suffered so much and just wanted to move on.. i have decided to write it out cos i just feel angry for those advertising or sponsored writers that made up successful stories to mislead people.. well I believed them before so see what happened to me now.. 
But most importantly I feel that international customers are not protected from Korean government and often vulnerable when something’s gone wrong from their PS. 

Please if anyone who read my posts, help me to find government body that I could speak or write to... and for the time being, i pray everyday.


----------



## Candycan

treppenwitz said:


> If your nose is most urgent, go to Cocoline. They only do nose, and are known among locals. They have just two doctors, both are ENT-trained. They also have a Chinese translator so if you're Taiwanese you should be able to communicate.



Thanks Treppenwitz, i will connect with them. Bless you.


----------



## Purple_girl

Candycan said:


> You could probably seen my story somewhere here. I had different doc / medical staff performed my nose and eyes. Not only it turned “ exactly “ opposite of what I like my nose and eyes to the doctor during consultation. I can’t tell you the exact detail cos I m considering to take legal action for damage they are causing me and misled me that my surgery was performed by the doctor that i paid for.. my nose is deformed and eyes cannot close properly due to excessive skin cut from my upper eyelid.
> I only can say that it’s not something minor like not meeting my expectation or i wanted to become celebrities after surgery  etc, i basically look like a freak and everyday i have to wear mask to go out and my mum couldn’t stop crying when she saw me cos she barely can recognise me.
> I have someone who told me from different forum that she had botched nose job from Bano and she has to do revision in her own country. So some people won’t speak up..especially when they already suffered so much and just wanted to move on.. i have decided to write it out cos i just feel angry for those advertising or sponsored writers that made up successful stories to mislead people.. well I believed them before so see what happened to me now..
> But most importantly I feel that international customers are not protected from Korean government and often vulnerable when something’s gone wrong from their PS.
> 
> Please if anyone who read my posts, help me to find government body that I could speak or write to... and for the time being, i pray everyday.


Can I know which doctor did your nose and eyes surgery? Dr Lee Hyun Taek?


----------



## treppenwitz

Candycan said:


> Thanks Treppenwitz, i will connect with them. Bless you.


I wish you good luck. So sorry to hear about your story.


----------



## Candycan

Purple_girl said:


> Can I know which doctor did your nose and eyes surgery? Dr Lee Hyun Taek?



Yes.


----------



## Candycan

treppenwitz said:


> I wish you good luck. So sorry to hear about your story.



I m planning to go back and confront the clinic and see doc from Cocoline... i already made enquire. do you know anything about the two doctors? Like which dr kim for revision or any different in style...?


----------



## treppenwitz

Candycan said:


> I m planning to go back and confront the clinic and see doc from Cocoline... i already made enquire. do you know anything about the two doctors? Like which dr kim for revision or any different in style...?



Sorry, I don't know the differences between the doctors. All I know is the two that are there have been there since the beginning, and they operate on every surgery. Might be a bit more expensive than the newer clinics that are offering deals because they've been around for so long and are known to be reliable. Their style is natural.


----------



## Candycan

treppenwitz said:


> Sorry, I don't know the differences between the doctors. All I know is the two that are there have been there since the beginning, and they operate on every surgery. Might be a bit more expensive than the newer clinics that are offering deals because they've been around for so long and are known to be reliable. Their style is natural.


Thank you very much treppenwitz for your quick reply. Maybe i ask the clinic or see their patients pics. Yes, the most important thing is the surgeon and that he actually perform the surgery. Honestly I don’t think if Dr Lee really did my face at all... but whatever it was, the way they practice and integrity is disappointing.


----------



## anan888

i'm looking at doing *accuscuplt procedure* to remove my double chin and lower cheeks fats. i had since consulted a few clinics online.

banobagi- seems very well known and advertised a lot but after reading many negative reviews on them (especially if you're not a youtuber) i'm kind of worried.. 

regen- sounds very factory to me in their email, also offering higher discounts if i were to write a review for them and share before/after photos. also very costly..

fresh- had really great before/after photos and a video which looked really good but was obviously sponsored. i also read that many girls had lumps after surgery and face became asymmetrical. so now its off my list as well to be safe.

i had consulted with docfinderkorea too and they recommended me banobagi, cinderella, view and ID. even though they emphasised in their email a lot on safety and patient satisfaction, i decided to research on my own and read that banobagi, cinderella and ID had bad reps such as botched jobs and shadow doctors etc which made me worried as well to use their service?? have yet to research much on view.
*
(** i do want to state that i understand that not all reviews are accurate **)*

moving on, i could not find much reviews about hershe online and was wondering if anyone had done accuscuplt laser there before?? their consultation was the best out of all the consults i did so far as they made me feel like they really care and it was more like a two way conversation. they also did not try to push me into deciding a surgery date and even mentioned i did not need chin fillers after accuscuplt (when i initially suggested it). The other clinics took awhile to reply and when they did, it was more of a copy & paste template to which when i replied, they read it and didn't get back even after a few days. I'm very lost with all these loads of information. Am leaning towards hershe just that their lack of reviews is what i worry about!!

Any advices???


----------



## Candycan

anan888 said:


> i'm looking at doing *accuscuplt procedure* to remove my double chin and lower cheeks fats. i had since consulted a few clinics online.
> 
> banobagi- seems very well known and advertised a lot but after reading many negative reviews on them (especially if you're not a youtuber) i'm kind of worried..
> 
> regen- sounds very factory to me in their email, also offering higher discounts if i were to write a review for them and share before/after photos. also very costly..
> 
> fresh- had really great before/after photos and a video which looked really good but was obviously sponsored. i also read that many girls had lumps after surgery and face became asymmetrical. so now its off my list as well to be safe.
> 
> i had consulted with docfinderkorea too and they recommended me banobagi, cinderella, view and ID. even though they emphasised in their email a lot on safety and patient satisfaction, i decided to research on my own and read that banobagi, cinderella and ID had bad reps such as botched jobs and shadow doctors etc which made me worried as well to use their service?? have yet to research much on view.
> *
> (** i do want to state that i understand that not all reviews are accurate **)*
> 
> moving on, i could not find much reviews about hershe online and was wondering if anyone had done accuscuplt laser there before?? their consultation was the best out of all the consults i did so far as they made me feel like they really care and it was more like a two way conversation. they also did not try to push me into deciding a surgery date and even mentioned i did not need chin fillers after accuscuplt (when i initially suggested it). The other clinics took awhile to reply and when they did, it was more of a copy & paste template to which when i replied, they read it and didn't get back even after a few days. I'm very lost with all these loads of information. Am leaning towards hershe just that their lack of reviews is what i worry about!!
> 
> Any advices???



Speaking from my experience, agencies are contracted with those clinics.. they are not represent the best interest of you. They just want to have a cut of their fees... i hired one and now end up i had a botched job from their recommendation (Bano) then they just told me they cannot advice where or how can i complain.... many times they told me maybe i have high expectation or make me feel i m responsible... i m so upset cos they are the one who introduced me to that... and now something bad happened, they just want to wash their hands and i checked that i paid much higher fees than people who approached the clinic direct.. please do your own research and try not to use agency...they are brokers of those PS clinics and will only push you those they have higher cut from introducing you... it’s very upsetting and it is actually one of the doctor I consulted online who told me i should not trust those brokers. I m heading to Korea soon to meet people that I can file complain.. if I were u, i wont go to a foreign country to do PS cos they dont provide any aftercare if you have problems.. for my situation is that my work had done too bad indeed no local surgeons want to fix and ask me to go back to Korea cos they have too many patients coming back from Korea and want to have revision so they don’t really want to pick up their mess..(my country have a proper system that a botched job can lead to medical hearings and license taken..) i Know and trust that there are many good PS surgeons in Korea.. but you just have to find the right one for you... those you have mentioned, (big and well known overseas) local people dont really go to.. so you know how they are... good luck on your search and i really trying to tell my story cos i dont want to see any other woman go through what i m going through... i feel being an international customer, i got rid off and taken advantage and ruined my appearance because of malpractice of a certain clinic.


----------



## anan888

Candycan said:


> Speaking from my experience, agencies are contracted with those clinics.. they are not represent the best interest of you. They just want to have a cut of their fees... i hired one and now end up i had a botched job from their recommendation (Bano) then they just told me they cannot advice where or how can i complain.... many times they told me maybe i have high expectation or make me feel i m responsible... i m so upset cos they are the one who introduced me to that... and now something bad happened, they just want to wash their hands and i checked that i paid much higher fees than people who approached the clinic direct.. please do your own research and try not to use agency...they are brokers of those PS clinics and will only push you those they have higher cut from introducing you... it’s very upsetting and it is actually one of the doctor I consulted online who told me i should not trust those brokers. I m heading to Korea soon to meet people that I can file complain.. if I were u, i wont go to a foreign country to do PS cos they dont provide any aftercare if you have problems.. for my situation is that my work had done too bad indeed no local surgeons want to fix and ask me to go back to Korea cos they have too many patients coming back from Korea and want to have revision so they don’t really want to pick up their mess..(my country have a proper system that a botched job can lead to medical hearings and license taken..) i Know and trust that there are many good PS surgeons in Korea.. but you just have to find the right one for you... those you have mentioned, (big and well known overseas) local people dont really go to.. so you know how they are... good luck on your search and i really trying to tell my story cos i dont want to see any other woman go through what i m going through... i feel being an international customer, i got rid off and taken advantage and ruined my appearance because of malpractice of a certain clinic.


thank you so much for your input and really sorry to hear what has happened to you. wishing you all the best!


----------



## Mewmewkitty

Hi guys!! Just joined. I’m looking to get rhino in sept or oct. Starting my research now. Thanks for making this thread, it’s so helpful! 

Is sept or oct a better time to get ps done?? Or is there another date I can look at?


----------



## Mewmewkitty

I’m looking to go through a third agency like Seoul secret or docfinder. Has anyone gone through them??


----------



## Mewmewkitty

Wow candy!! Sorry to hear that. How long post-op are you??


----------



## anan888

Mewmewkitty said:


> I’m looking to go through a third agency like Seoul secret or docfinder. Has anyone gone through them??


i personally wouldnt recommend docfinder if youre able to speak english as most clinic consultants are able to speak english and seoul is easy to get around. i feel that they are too hyped up by youtubers who are obviously sponsored, thus they got to write good reviews and have preferential treatment.. the clinics docfinder gave me were all big, factory clinics that most foreigners go to with bad reps on these forums


----------



## Mewmewkitty

Wow okay! I didn’t know what. Do you know which big clinics I should avoid? I’m assuming probably banobagi since they seem to be everywhere on youtube


----------



## anan888

Mewmewkitty said:


> Wow okay! I didn’t know what. Do you know which big clinics I should avoid? I’m assuming probably banobagi since they seem to be everywhere on youtube


yea.. banobagi was one of them. ive seen and read good reviews and also botched jobs from the same clinic. wouldnt wanna take a chance on that if i were you. docfinder also recommended me ID but through thorough research, ive found that ID have had cases of shadow doctors doing the surgery while the patient is unconscious..

i've been researching for awhile now on PS in seoul, trying to look for a reputable clinic and it is a long process going back and forth with online consultants, finding out the costs and reading reviews. so i would recommend investing lots of time in it! also, i've heard that the winter months are better for healing


----------



## Saisoojin

What is their KakaoTalk I’d? I’d like to message them but on their website I tried to click on icon to add them and it only came up with text box


----------



## Saisoojin

Saisoojin said:


> What is their KakaoTalk I’d? I’d like to message them but on their website I tried to click on icon to add them and it only came up with text box


For Dream  OP recommended ,sorry for not specifying


----------



## Saisoojin

pssk029 said:


> Hi guys, I'm currently residing in Korea and have done my fair share of extensive research about cosmetic/plastic surgery clinics and procedures in Korea. Most specifically the Seoul area. I decided to create an account for the sole purpose of writing a thread for all y'all considering plastic surgery in Korea because I just could not handle seeing many of you being close to making wrong and regretful decisions for such important procedures.
> Now, the only procedure that I've ever gotten is rhinoplasty last year at Dream Medical in apgujeong exit 4. I am 100% Korean and live in Korea as well as have gotten many helpful tips from surrounding people. I've only lived in Korea for about 3 months now but I've been visiting in and out for several years now. I know that my knowledge is probably not as extensive as those of who have lived their whole lives in Korea, however I figured that something is better than nothing especially coming from someone whose ethnicity and nationality is Korean.
> ---
> Moving on to the topic of Plastic Surgery. There is no doubt that Korea is one of the leading countries in the world when it comes to beauty and cosmetic surgery. This explains the HUNDREDS maybe even thousands of plastic surgery clinics in Korea. This should be a red flag for ALL of you simply because of the hundreds of plastic surgery clinics out there. It is impossible to know which clinic is trustworthy and ethical (aka does not perform unethical procedures for example switching doctors, using unhygienic material, having less than mediocre surgical skills, etc) and which is not. Here I am going to list the most important and crucial tips for choosing the right clinic:
> 1. Do not have any procedures done at clincics outside of the Gangnam Area. Preferably outside of the apgujeong area. - Apgujeong is basically known as the district of Plastic Surgery. You go out and you'll see clinics literally EVERYWHERE. Even up to 3-5 clinics in the same building. There is a reason for this. In Korea, they say that if a clinic is in the apgujeong area, they are most likely going to be reliable and authorized/official. Meaning that they are most likely going to be licensed and legit. Now this doesn't mean that ALL of them are going to be legit and it also doesn't mean that clinics outside of the apgujeong area are all going to be crap clinics. There are some good clinics in the Gangnam area outside of apgujeong, but if it is a clinic completely outside of the Gangnam area I would not recommend. What I am basically trying to tell you, is that I would stick to clinics in the apgujeong area to be safe.
> 2. PLEASE do your extensive research about every clinic that you are planning to attend. -
> Many clinics in Korea are blacklisted. The most famous blacklisted clinic is Grand Plastic Surgery. No Korean ever dares to go near there LOL. There is a list in the Korean community going around that has listed many of the Plastic surgery clinics that have either performed unethical surgeries or have had deaths/bad results. If you search it up on google, it should come up. Also, Korea plastic surgery clinics are very good about controlling what goes up on the web about their clinic, and what doesn't. Sometimes Koreans will post up their bad experiences with the clinics and the clinics will find a way to put it down. So if you know someone who has first hand experience with the clinic itself, then that is your best source of info!
> 3. Do not trust everything you read online.
> One of the first things I want to point out is that in the Korean Surgery community, there is such thing called a "broker". "Brokers" are people specifically hired by the clinic to post up fake reviews online "boosting" their clinics and praising their name. However, this does tend to mostly occur in Korean community sites/cafes so for those of you who find most of your information in blogs like this or in the english language, you should be fine.
> 4. KNOW WHAT YOU WANT TO HAVE DONE BEFORE YOU TAKE UP A CONSULTATION AND DO NOT BE FOOLED BY WHAT THE CLINICS TELL YOU:
> CONSULTANTS. Don't be fooled guys. Whether they are completely rude or sweet talk you, do not be fooled by what they say. Their job is to sell you as many procedures as they can and to bring in the most income to the clinic so they get their profit. Sometimes they will recommend you procedures that you most definitely don't need and will manipulate you into thinking that they are right and that you need to fix some part of your face that you don't actually need to "fix". Therefore knowing what you want before you walk in for a consultation will not only save you from needless burdens and pain but will also save your wallet ALOT of money
> 5. Do try to negotiate/ bargain with the price-
> Im gonna be straight up real with you guys. Foreigners get priced a higher price. Alot higher. Why? I don't know. Possibly even twice as much. However there is not much you can do but play with the price a bit. They will not bring down the price to what they quote Korean residents and natives. They'll probably deny quoting foreigners a higher price for all I know but yes it is true that foreigners get quoted a much higher price. The only other tip I can give you is to approach them in Korean language IF you are Korean and know decent korean. Otherwise, only thing you can do is bargain.
> 6. Do not go with medical tourisms such as SeoulTU or DocFK. It hurts my heart and head when I see people using these medical tourism guides to get a much simpler than it seems journey. Not only do they quote you a EVEN higher price for the procedure, but they're choices of clinic recommendations are very limited. Most of the times, they will have their 5-6 go to clinics that give them the highest profit for brining customers in. They will always reassure you that going with them will be give you the best price you could get and etc but not true. Save yourself thousands of dollars by not going with a medical tourism group PLEASE! For less than $5 you can take the subway to wherever your destination is (also subways are extremely easy to use). Book your own airbnb in advance for a much cheaper place to stay at, and approach the clinic yourself because most likely they will have translators! IT might seem intimidating but I assure you that it is much easier than it seems.
> 
> Clinics I want to talk about:
> Before I start this off, I want to say that ALL clinics whether they be reputable and famous or not, ALL have their ups and downs meaning that not every clinic will perform perfect procedures every time. Just like doctors and surgeons, they can't be successful every time. So this is something you need to understand and risk.
> 
> Dream Medical group: This is one of the most famous plastic surgery clinics in Korea located in the apgujeong area. I had my procedure done after seeing successful results of my sister's procedures here as well. I personally had a very successful experience there for my rhinoplasty with Dr. Kim Young Joon. He's the head and I believe the only doctor who performs facial contouring. However he performs almost all kinds of procedures including, eyes, nose, lifting, etc. It is a little bit on the pricier side so if you're looking to not spending too much then I wouldn't recommend this place however it is a good and reputable clinic.
> 
> Shimmian: Oh man. Where do I start off. I've absolutely NEVER heard of this clinic before until I read english reviews?? I've seen many many reviews both good and TERRIBLE. Let me just say that I would never go to this clinic. never in my life LOL. This clinic in Korea is basically nonexistent. No Korean ever goes to this clinic simply because they don't even know about it. I don't even know if this place is still open. I've looked them uo before and their before and after pics are not impressive at all, so there goes red flag 1. I have no idea where they are located red flag #2. Reviews on this clinic, red flag #3. Enough said.
> 
> April 31: I have noticed that this clinic is very famous amongst you guys here on purseforum. I've personally never heard of this place before. It could be because it is a clinic that targets a foreign audience. However it is not famous in Korea nor do Koreans know about it. However, I did do some research and I've found people say that they have HEARD that this clinic is good at rhinoplasty but that they have never seen solid proof. They also say that this Clinic is way too expensive and that even if they were good they would never pay the price that the clinic quotes. So there you go. April 31 is just too expensive. You can find other more reputable clinics for much cheaper.
> 
> I will stop here because I do not know much more about any other clinic. I just wanted to discuss these three particular clinics because they seem to be famous and talked alot about within this forum. Whether you choose to follow my tips or not is your choice, but I wanted to just give a little heads up for those of you lost in the thousands of ps clinics in Korea. If you have any questions, feel free to ask and I will try my best to answer them! (: Also, please keep in mind that these tips do not apply to EVERY SINGLE ps clinic Korea.  It is just a rough generalization.


I’m practically sold on Dream PS now, I managed to find their kakaoid to add and in front page for celebs that had procedure done there, AHA I was quite surprised to see a well known Thai celeb representing them. I always liked her surgery except she never admitted she had surgery, so funny.


----------



## _Maddybear

I'm thinking about breast augmentation in Seoul and I'm looking for a good clinic recommendation. What about TL and View? Are the on the blacklist? do they have a good reputation?


----------



## Murshroom

_Maddybear said:


> I'm thinking about breast augmentation in Seoul and I'm looking for a good clinic recommendation. What about TL and View? Are the on the blacklist? do they have a good reputation?


I recommend Nana for breast augmentation


----------



## xchixa

hi,

I have booked in my surgery at madeyoung plastic surgery in Korea. One of the doctors worked on a family friend of mine when he use to work at another clinic. We found that he has relocated to MadeYoung Plastic surgery and decided to book in with him. However we have tried to search the clinic for reviews but have found nothing. Is there anyone one here that has heard of this clinic?

Thank you!


----------



## bojuk

Hi. What procedure are you looking to have at Dream plastic. I'm planning for double eyelid surgery in early Aug.


----------



## Almostthere1401

callmewyn said:


> hello everyone, i’m new on this forum.  i’m interested in ptosis correction, lateral canthoplasty, double eyelids, etc. i’m also interested in bulbous nose tip reduction, alar reduction, bridge slimming as well. may i get some recommendations on good clinics that perform eye surgeries and rhinoplasty?
> 
> by the way, i initially had wonjin, id hospital and banobagi on my list. i’m still deciding whether i should completely remove them from my list after reading bad reviews (because these clinics seem quite famous and good). so did anyone have a consultation with these clinics ; and don’t mind sharing past experiences with me? thank you so much.


Hey I am interested in doing the same procedures! How did yours go?


----------



## wishingstar

xchixa said:


> hi,
> 
> I have booked in my surgery at madeyoung plastic surgery in Korea. One of the doctors worked on a family friend of mine when he use to work at another clinic. We found that he has relocated to MadeYoung Plastic surgery and decided to book in with him. However we have tried to search the clinic for reviews but have found nothing. Is there anyone one here that has heard of this clinic?
> 
> Thank you!




What’s the name of the doctor?


----------



## Yingemma

callmewyn said:


> Hi all! Can anyone recommend me some good and reputable clinics for dramatic but natural change (for eyes and nose)? Like the change is big and obvious but doesn’t have that typical “plastic surgery” look. I’m not sure if anyone understands what I’m saying, haha.
> 
> Here are some clinics on my list :
> Uvom
> Marble
> Wannabe
> Ruby
> Answer
> Topface
> Illumi
> Item
> Dream
> Gooonsaeng
> 
> Please do share experiences with other clinics as well! Thank you so much. (Sorry if my English is a little broken because I’m Chinese)


Topface , item, hyundai, view are on my list


----------



## summer victoria

callmewyn said:


> Hi all! Can anyone recommend me some good and reputable clinics for dramatic but natural change (for eyes and nose)? Like the change is big and obvious but doesn’t have that typical “plastic surgery” look. I’m not sure if anyone understands what I’m saying, haha.
> 
> Here are some clinics on my list :
> Uvom
> Marble
> Wannabe
> Ruby
> Answer
> Topface
> Illumi
> Item
> Dream
> Gooonsaeng
> 
> Please do share experiences with other clinics as well! Thank you so much. (Sorry if my English is a little broken because I’m Chinese)


Hi have you done any any thing so far? As I have still been and still looking for PS in Korea that is reliable.


----------



## summer victoria

callmewyn said:


> Hi all! Can anyone recommend me some good and reputable clinics for dramatic but natural change (for eyes and nose)? Like the change is big and obvious but doesn’t have that typical “plastic surgery” look. I’m not sure if anyone understands what I’m saying, haha.
> 
> Here are some clinics on my list :
> Uvom
> Marble
> Wannabe
> Ruby
> Answer
> Topface
> Illumi
> Item
> Dream
> Gooonsaeng
> 
> Please do share experiences with other clinics as well! Thank you so much. (Sorry if my English is a little broken because I’m Chinese)


Hi have you find it done your PS ? 
Am looking too but not sure which clinic is good and reliable as too many out there
Thanks in advance


----------



## annie1212

Hello everyone.  I am new here.  I had my nose and eyelids done before about 4 or 5 years ago.  I am not happy with the result.  Would anyone please help me...  which clinic is good for redo your nose and eyes.  I may also need other procedures on my face, I am losing fat on my face and that make me look too old. I have square face.   What is your suggestion?  Thank you so much!


----------



## Bossam

Yingemma said:


> Topface , item, hyundai, view are on my list


Which doctor from item for des?


----------



## felihomies

Kiwimuffin said:


> M
> 
> My friend did her double eyelid at bano and now she needs a revision. One of her double eyelid sagged downwards !


could you share more details about it?


----------



## felihomies

Candycan said:


> I had horrific experience with Banobagi with my eyes and nose. i m desperately looking for revision specialist on my eyes and most urgently on my nose, local surgeons in my country won’t take my case so i have to find rhinoplasty surgeons in Korea or Taiwan... After spending many hours here, I shortlisted the followings:
> Dr Lee from View,
> Dr Kim from April31,
> Dr Park from Dream
> Dr Jeong from Plus surgery.
> Anyone please help to give their honest feedbacks or personal experience from them?


can you share what happened?


----------



## felihomies

anan888 said:


> i'm looking at doing *accuscuplt procedure* to remove my double chin and lower cheeks fats. i had since consulted a few clinics online.
> 
> banobagi- seems very well known and advertised a lot but after reading many negative reviews on them (especially if you're not a youtuber) i'm kind of worried..
> 
> regen- sounds very factory to me in their email, also offering higher discounts if i were to write a review for them and share before/after photos. also very costly..
> 
> fresh- had really great before/after photos and a video which looked really good but was obviously sponsored. i also read that many girls had lumps after surgery and face became asymmetrical. so now its off my list as well to be safe.
> 
> i had consulted with docfinderkorea too and they recommended me banobagi, cinderella, view and ID. even though they emphasised in their email a lot on safety and patient satisfaction, i decided to research on my own and read that banobagi, cinderella and ID had bad reps such as botched jobs and shadow doctors etc which made me worried as well to use their service?? have yet to research much on view.
> *
> (** i do want to state that i understand that not all reviews are accurate **)*
> 
> moving on, i could not find much reviews about hershe online and was wondering if anyone had done accuscuplt laser there before?? their consultation was the best out of all the consults i did so far as they made me feel like they really care and it was more like a two way conversation. they also did not try to push me into deciding a surgery date and even mentioned i did not need chin fillers after accuscuplt (when i initially suggested it). The other clinics took awhile to reply and when they did, it was more of a copy & paste template to which when i replied, they read it and didn't get back even after a few days. I'm very lost with all these loads of information. Am leaning towards hershe just that their lack of reviews is what i worry about!!
> 
> Any advices???


i had unofficially choosed banobagi for my procedure. i watched youtube, get quotes from docfinder n beautique. now i’m confused n become unsure of both agents and banobagi. i’m at loss


----------



## Kiwimuffin

felihomies said:


> could you share more details about it?


She went in to consult and she insisted that she thinks she needs to have the fat in her eyelid taken out and then do double eyelid surgery but they told her she didn't need the fat taken out. They did her surgery, it looks fine at first but a year or two later one of her double eyelid almost disappeared due to the fat on her eyelid which caused her eyelid to sag down. So now she has uneven eyes and need revision...
She also did lipo there and results were bad. She had black ... Bruise... Birthmark looking thing on body and thank God she can cover with clothes but whenever anyone ask she says it's a birthmark. It never went away. I'm not sure what it is or what caused it. Also her lipo did absolutely nothing for her. She said it was money wasted cause the area didn't even get slimmer. She told me the doc aren't allow to take out more than a certain amount of fat or something but I see a lot of other people with same size as her with great results so idk what happened.
She also did vline. Her face looks prettier however she suffering from saggyness and fat on her neck and double chin area so she needs to go get facial lipo and lifting aswell.
All her surgeries turned out bad and she paid a lot for them


----------



## NamH

jesschr said:


> Really was considering Dream due to OP's post but I saw this online http://aboutkoreanplasticsurgeryand.../03/korean-black-list-of-plastic-surgery.html
> 
> Dream apparently uses illegal brokers? Honestly, don't know who to trust


I had surgery both at id and dream and both times it was a disaster. Both are factory clinics. I can't believe someone recommend dream in this forum. I'm still searching for clinics to fix my nose and jawline since they both shave it off when I didn't even ask them to. I'm not into v shape or whatever the Korean beauty standard is. I only ask to fix a little bit of asymmetry on my face but they totally ruin it. So after the 2011 botch up surgeries, I haven't done anything yet and I'm stilling in search of a good clinic to fix. I lived in Canada so it's very expensive to fly there to do anymore surgeries but if there is someone that can really fix these bad surgeries I'm willing to put out the money and go there again. My lips don't closed at rest so I've search up on google to see what it's called. I have a chin ptosis so if anyone that have the same problem as me and got someone to fix it please let me know. They denied to fix me saying wait a year. So wait a year I went back they say it's because of the first doctor so I went to the first doctor and the first say it's the second doctor! That's Dream and Id for you. I need a bigger jawline and chin ptosis specialist but it seems like doctors in Korea only like v shape.


----------



## unique45251

ElijahSpeaks said:


> Have you ever heard about H plastic and aesthetic surgery clinic?





pssk029 said:


> No problem! Hope this helps you~


----------



## unique45251

honii said:


> ID is dangerous..they are often called a 'plastic surgery factory'..it is not a safe place for surgery so I would advise against using ID,  you could be injured or have a botched surgery here  there are many other places which are safe , but ID is not so safe


What would you say a good place would be for facial contouring/facial feminization


----------



## katrina1986

NamH said:


> I had surgery both at id and dream and both times it was a disaster. Both are factory clinics. I can't believe someone recommend dream in this forum. I'm still searching for clinics to fix my nose and jawline since they both shave it off when I didn't even ask them to. I'm not into v shape or whatever the Korean beauty standard is. I only ask to fix a little bit of asymmetry on my face but they totally ruin it. So after the 2011 botch up surgeries, I haven't done anything yet and I'm stilling in search of a good clinic to fix. I lived in Canada so it's very expensive to fly there to do anymore surgeries but if there is someone that can really fix these bad surgeries I'm willing to put out the money and go there again. My lips don't closed at rest so I've search up on google to see what it's called. I have a chin ptosis so if anyone that have the same problem as me and got someone to fix it please let me know. They denied to fix me saying wait a year. So wait a year I went back they say it's because of the first doctor so I went to the first doctor and the first say it's the second doctor! That's Dream and Id for you. I need a bigger jawline and chin ptosis specialist but it seems like doctors in Korea only like v shape.



Thanks for sharing this ! I am in kaokao with dream and feeling so so, they didn't push me to do procedure but feels like they do not care much.. feels like they are busy with other patient. 

A friend in that industry for sure could help you decide where to go.

I had my first eye lid done in 2014  through a " no name-ish" clinic, a friend suggested and I went with it, now it is called JJ plastic surgery. the experience there was four star, doctor was nice and surgery went fine, result was good. the price is fare. 

I had the we chat of the girl who work in JJ, and I am planing to go for a full face grafting in Feb 2020. she told me only do face grafting with this clinic,  other doctors keep changing and the face grafting guys is the same... lol . ( however, she is not very interested in consulting and do not take commission or anything like that ...) 

I checked with dream because I am considering to do lip lift as well. But might put on hold for a while... I guess/


----------



## Sakuraa

I am planning to do a lip lift procedure, and looking for a reliable and expert doctor.. 

Not going to lie, I am so overwhelmed with the amount of clinics in Korea!!


----------



## fashionfoodie

Hey guys! Does anyone has an experience with JW? Im thinking about JW and Dream and cant decide which one is better for a revision DES (all incl) and maybe alar base reduction only. Also does anyone went through alar base only reduction? Would be very thankful for your help


----------



## Jenna tushany

hiii I'm Jenna.. newbie in this forum 
can I get recommendation for breast augmentation from you guys who did it already? I'm thinking about TLPS, JW, park jin seok, and NANA but not sure yet  

hope to hearing from you guys soon thank you!


----------



## NamH

katrina1986 said:


> Thanks for sharing this ! I am in kaokao with dream and feeling so so, they didn't push me to do procedure but feels like they do not care much.. feels like they are busy with other patient.
> 
> A friend in that industry for sure could help you decide where to go.
> 
> I had my first eye lid done in 2014  through a " no name-ish" clinic, a friend suggested and I went with it, now it is called JJ plastic surgery. the experience there was four star, doctor was nice and surgery went fine, result was good. the price is fare.
> 
> I had the we chat of the girl who work in JJ, and I am planing to go for a full face grafting in Feb 2020. she told me only do face grafting with this clinic,  other doctors keep changing and the face grafting guys is the same... lol . ( however, she is not very interested in consulting and do not take commission or anything like that ...)
> 
> I checked with dream because I am considering to do lip lift as well. But might put on hold for a while... I guess/


there


----------



## NamH

@katrina1986 im in kakao chat and people seems to be talking about Hyundai for lip lift but I'm not sure if those people are real or they're working for that clinic.


----------



## NamH

Young WL said:


> Stay away from ID hospital. They botched my face and body and made my face paralyzed. Their service is horrible. They push you around to get surgery that you dont need and just for the money. Im suffering and there are so many patients struggling in hell.. the side effect is so severe that its even hard to do revision. I've seen patients doing multiple revision spending so much money and years but still couldn't get fixed. The korean law prohibits any bad reviews even though its true. The hospitals sue patients with side effet for so called 'defamation'. So if you are korean living in korea, you cannot post anything on web even if you became a disabled person after PS. ID is the worst. Rumors are not rumors. They dont take any responsibility, all they want is money, they don't care about destroying patient's face and life. They are like so what?


I really wished they go out of business soon! My face is also destroyed by them


----------



## xiaoaiai

I’m new to this thread and I’m slowly going through each page, can someone give me some good recommendations of clinics to look at for primary DES and potential rhinoplasty and possibly buccal fat removal?

so far I’m looking at Ive (a rebranded dream???) and MVP is on my hard no list


----------



## lalia2

NamH said:


> I had surgery both at id and dream and both times it was a disaster. Both are factory clinics. I can't believe someone recommend dream in this forum. I'm still searching for clinics to fix my nose and jawline since they both shave it off when I didn't even ask them to. I'm not into v shape or whatever the Korean beauty standard is. I only ask to fix a little bit of asymmetry on my face but they totally ruin it. So after the 2011 botch up surgeries, I haven't done anything yet and I'm stilling in search of a good clinic to fix. I lived in Canada so it's very expensive to fly there to do anymore surgeries but if there is someone that can really fix these bad surgeries I'm willing to put out the money and go there again. My lips don't closed at rest so I've search up on google to see what it's called. I have a chin ptosis so if anyone that have the same problem as me and got someone to fix it please let me know. They denied to fix me saying wait a year. So wait a year I went back they say it's because of the first doctor so I went to the first doctor and the first say it's the second doctor! That's Dream and Id for you. I need a bigger jawline and chin ptosis specialist but it seems like doctors in Korea only like v shape.


What procedure did you do at Dream and with which doctor. I am planning to go plastic by the end of this year


----------



## Gonetoday

Whatever you do just cross Regen off your list 
Both dr oh Myung June and dr lee seok jun have suspension of Qualification by Korean plastic surgery association 
Dr. oh doesn’t talk to you after 
He botched my partners face its sucked backward from two jaw and didn’t ask for a V-Line and for me I have pain with chewing daily and get electrical shocks to my temple and a permanent bald spot


----------



## timewalker1

pssk029 said:


> Hi guys, I'm currently residing in Korea and have done my fair share of extensive research about cosmetic/plastic surgery clinics and procedures in Korea. Most specifically the Seoul area. I decided to create an account for the sole purpose of writing a thread for all y'all considering plastic surgery in Korea because I just could not handle seeing many of you being close to making wrong and regretful decisions for such important procedures.
> Now, the only procedure that I've ever gotten is rhinoplasty last year at Dream Medical in apgujeong exit 4. I am 100% Korean and live in Korea as well as have gotten many helpful tips from surrounding people. I've only lived in Korea for about 3 months now but I've been visiting in and out for several years now. I know that my knowledge is probably not as extensive as those of who have lived their whole lives in Korea, however I figured that something is better than nothing especially coming from someone whose ethnicity and nationality is Korean.
> ---
> Moving on to the topic of Plastic Surgery. There is no doubt that Korea is one of the leading countries in the world when it comes to beauty and cosmetic surgery. This explains the HUNDREDS maybe even thousands of plastic surgery clinics in Korea. This should be a red flag for ALL of you simply because of the hundreds of plastic surgery clinics out there. It is impossible to know which clinic is trustworthy and ethical (aka does not perform unethical procedures for example switching doctors, using unhygienic material, having less than mediocre surgical skills, etc) and which is not. Here I am going to list the most important and crucial tips for choosing the right clinic:
> 1. Do not have any procedures done at clincics outside of the Gangnam Area. Preferably outside of the apgujeong area. - Apgujeong is basically known as the district of Plastic Surgery. You go out and you'll see clinics literally EVERYWHERE. Even up to 3-5 clinics in the same building. There is a reason for this. In Korea, they say that if a clinic is in the apgujeong area, they are most likely going to be reliable and authorized/official. Meaning that they are most likely going to be licensed and legit. Now this doesn't mean that ALL of them are going to be legit and it also doesn't mean that clinics outside of the apgujeong area are all going to be crap clinics. There are some good clinics in the Gangnam area outside of apgujeong, but if it is a clinic completely outside of the Gangnam area I would not recommend. What I am basically trying to tell you, is that I would stick to clinics in the apgujeong area to be safe.
> 2. PLEASE do your extensive research about every clinic that you are planning to attend. -
> Many clinics in Korea are blacklisted. The most famous blacklisted clinic is Grand Plastic Surgery. No Korean ever dares to go near there LOL. There is a list in the Korean community going around that has listed many of the Plastic surgery clinics that have either performed unethical surgeries or have had deaths/bad results. If you search it up on google, it should come up. Also, Korea plastic surgery clinics are very good about controlling what goes up on the web about their clinic, and what doesn't. Sometimes Koreans will post up their bad experiences with the clinics and the clinics will find a way to put it down. So if you know someone who has first hand experience with the clinic itself, then that is your best source of info!
> 3. Do not trust everything you read online.
> One of the first things I want to point out is that in the Korean Surgery community, there is such thing called a "broker". "Brokers" are people specifically hired by the clinic to post up fake reviews online "boosting" their clinics and praising their name. However, this does tend to mostly occur in Korean community sites/cafes so for those of you who find most of your information in blogs like this or in the english language, you should be fine.
> 4. KNOW WHAT YOU WANT TO HAVE DONE BEFORE YOU TAKE UP A CONSULTATION AND DO NOT BE FOOLED BY WHAT THE CLINICS TELL YOU:
> CONSULTANTS. Don't be fooled guys. Whether they are completely rude or sweet talk you, do not be fooled by what they say. Their job is to sell you as many procedures as they can and to bring in the most income to the clinic so they get their profit. Sometimes they will recommend you procedures that you most definitely don't need and will manipulate you into thinking that they are right and that you need to fix some part of your face that you don't actually need to "fix". Therefore knowing what you want before you walk in for a consultation will not only save you from needless burdens and pain but will also save your wallet ALOT of money
> 5. Do try to negotiate/ bargain with the price-
> Im gonna be straight up real with you guys. Foreigners get priced a higher price. Alot higher. Why? I don't know. Possibly even twice as much. However there is not much you can do but play with the price a bit. They will not bring down the price to what they quote Korean residents and natives. They'll probably deny quoting foreigners a higher price for all I know but yes it is true that foreigners get quoted a much higher price. The only other tip I can give you is to approach them in Korean language IF you are Korean and know decent korean. Otherwise, only thing you can do is bargain.
> 6. Do not go with medical tourisms such as SeoulTU or DocFK. It hurts my heart and head when I see people using these medical tourism guides to get a much simpler than it seems journey. Not only do they quote you a EVEN higher price for the procedure, but they're choices of clinic recommendations are very limited. Most of the times, they will have their 5-6 go to clinics that give them the highest profit for brining customers in. They will always reassure you that going with them will be give you the best price you could get and etc but not true. Save yourself thousands of dollars by not going with a medical tourism group PLEASE! For less than $5 you can take the subway to wherever your destination is (also subways are extremely easy to use). Book your own airbnb in advance for a much cheaper place to stay at, and approach the clinic yourself because most likely they will have translators! IT might seem intimidating but I assure you that it is much easier than it seems.
> 
> Clinics I want to talk about:
> Before I start this off, I want to say that ALL clinics whether they be reputable and famous or not, ALL have their ups and downs meaning that not every clinic will perform perfect procedures every time. Just like doctors and surgeons, they can't be successful every time. So this is something you need to understand and risk.
> 
> Dream Medical group: This is one of the most famous plastic surgery clinics in Korea located in the apgujeong area. I had my procedure done after seeing successful results of my sister's procedures here as well. I personally had a very successful experience there for my rhinoplasty with Dr. Kim Young Joon. He's the head and I believe the only doctor who performs facial contouring. However he performs almost all kinds of procedures including, eyes, nose, lifting, etc. It is a little bit on the pricier side so if you're looking to not spending too much then I wouldn't recommend this place however it is a good and reputable clinic.
> 
> Shimmian: Oh man. Where do I start off. I've absolutely NEVER heard of this clinic before until I read english reviews?? I've seen many many reviews both good and TERRIBLE. Let me just say that I would never go to this clinic. never in my life LOL. This clinic in Korea is basically nonexistent. No Korean ever goes to this clinic simply because they don't even know about it. I don't even know if this place is still open. I've looked them uo before and their before and after pics are not impressive at all, so there goes red flag 1. I have no idea where they are located red flag #2. Reviews on this clinic, red flag #3. Enough said.
> 
> April 31: I have noticed that this clinic is very famous amongst you guys here on purseforum. I've personally never heard of this place before. It could be because it is a clinic that targets a foreign audience. However it is not famous in Korea nor do Koreans know about it. However, I did do some research and I've found people say that they have HEARD that this clinic is good at rhinoplasty but that they have never seen solid proof. They also say that this Clinic is way too expensive and that even if they were good they would never pay the price that the clinic quotes. So there you go. April 31 is just too expensive. You can find other more reputable clinics for much cheaper.
> 
> I will stop here because I do not know much more about any other clinic. I just wanted to discuss these three particular clinics because they seem to be famous and talked alot about within this forum. Whether you choose to follow my tips or not is your choice, but I wanted to just give a little heads up for those of you lost in the thousands of ps clinics in Korea. If you have any questions, feel free to ask and I will try my best to answer them! (: Also, please keep in mind that these tips do not apply to EVERY SINGLE ps clinic Korea.  It is just a rough generalization.



Hi, have you heard of Wannabe and Cocoline before?


----------



## thuongle

Hello there!

I'm Thuong Le. Firstly, I really want to say thank you for your post about Dream Plastic Surgery. Having been researching hospitals and clinics these days, your post really surprised me.  After reading your post, I did a lot more researches about Dream and other clinics. I had an online consultation with Dream yesterday. As for my eyes, I got a recommendation from Dr. Yoo Anna to do non-incisional double eyelid as wellas ptosis correction, and fat removal on my eyelids. For my nose, I got a recommendation from Dr. Hong to make my nose a little longer and raise the tip with ear and rib cartilage.

For the eyes, the price is 4,800,000 KRW. For the nose, it is 7,700,000 KRW, and the tutor is 2,300,000 KRW so a total of 10,000,000 KRW. I know this clinic has a good reputation and well known by the locals. However, this is the highest price I've got compared to other clinics.

The online consultant told me right now they are offering a lot of discounts and they can give up to 30%. However, I told them my trip is in July and asked her will the discount last till then. She said if I put a deposit of 50% of the surgery fee, they can give me the same discount of 30%. I don't want to make deposit before I meet their doctors but do you think it's worth it? I asked her how long it takes to the surgery day if things go well after I meet the doctors, and she said they can't guarantee the surgery day because once the Corona situation gets better,  there will be a lot more patients. I will come to Korea by myself and probably will stay there in 14 days. I'm afraid if I don't book the surgery day before I came there, I won't have enough time. 

Could you please give me any advice? Thank you so much for your time!!!


----------



## tvxqgirl

thuongle said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I'm Thuong Le. Firstly, I really want to say thank you for your post about Dream Plastic Surgery. Having been researching hospitals and clinics these days, your post really surprised me.  After reading your post, I did a lot more researches about Dream and other clinics. I had an online consultation with Dream yesterday. As for my eyes, I got a recommendation from Dr. Yoo Anna to do non-incisional double eyelid as wellas ptosis correction, and fat removal on my eyelids. For my nose, I got a recommendation from Dr. Hong to make my nose a little longer and raise the tip with ear and rib cartilage.
> 
> For the eyes, the price is 4,800,000 KRW. For the nose, it is 7,700,000 KRW, and the tutor is 2,300,000 KRW so a total of 10,000,000 KRW. I know this clinic has a good reputation and well known by the locals. However, this is the highest price I've got compared to other clinics.
> 
> The online consultant told me right now they are offering a lot of discounts and they can give up to 30%. However, I told them my trip is in July and asked her will the discount last till then. She said if I put a deposit of 50% of the surgery fee, they can give me the same discount of 30%. I don't want to make deposit before I meet their doctors but do you think it's worth it? I asked her how long it takes to the surgery day if things go well after I meet the doctors, and she said they can't guarantee the surgery day because once the Corona situation gets better,  there will be a lot more patients. I will come to Korea by myself and probably will stay there in 14 days. I'm afraid if I don't book the surgery day before I came there, I won't have enough time.
> 
> Could you please give me any advice? Thank you so much for your time!!!



Hi dearie, are you confirmed that you want to do your nose and eyes with Dream? If you are unsure or would like to meet the doctors first / or get a second opinion, I think it's okay to wait. 50% of the surgery fee is half of the entire surgery fee which will be tied up with them, and it's normal to feel uncomfortable.


----------



## thuongle

tvxqgirl said:


> Hi dearie, are you confirmed that you want to do your nose and eyes with Dream? If you are unsure or would like to meet the doctors first / or get a second opinion, I think it's okay to wait. 50% of the surgery fee is half of the entire surgery fee which will be tied up with them, and it's normal to feel uncomfortable.


I've not confirmed that I will do with them yet. However, based on my online consultants from Dream and other clinics, Dream is my top choice now. I'm pretty sure that I'll go with Dream but reading posts on this forum, people say don't make deposit until you come there so I don't know what I should do. After talking with them about the price, they say I can make 10% deposit of the surgery fee.


----------



## Jessicat_06

pssk029 said:


> Hi guys, I'm currently residing in Korea and have done my fair share of extensive research about cosmetic/plastic surgery clinics and procedures in Korea. Most specifically the Seoul area. I decided to create an account for the sole purpose of writing a thread for all y'all considering plastic surgery in Korea because I just could not handle seeing many of you being close to making wrong and regretful decisions for such important procedures.
> Now, the only procedure that I've ever gotten is rhinoplasty last year at Dream Medical in apgujeong exit 4. I am 100% Korean and live in Korea as well as have gotten many helpful tips from surrounding people. I've only lived in Korea for about 3 months now but I've been visiting in and out for several years now. I know that my knowledge is probably not as extensive as those of who have lived their whole lives in Korea, however I figured that something is better than nothing especially coming from someone whose ethnicity and nationality is Korean.
> ---
> Moving on to the topic of Plastic Surgery. There is no doubt that Korea is one of the leading countries in the world when it comes to beauty and cosmetic surgery. This explains the HUNDREDS maybe even thousands of plastic surgery clinics in Korea. This should be a red flag for ALL of you simply because of the hundreds of plastic surgery clinics out there. It is impossible to know which clinic is trustworthy and ethical (aka does not perform unethical procedures for example switching doctors, using unhygienic material, having less than mediocre surgical skills, etc) and which is not. Here I am going to list the most important and crucial tips for choosing the right clinic:
> 1. Do not have any procedures done at clincics outside of the Gangnam Area. Preferably outside of the apgujeong area. - Apgujeong is basically known as the district of Plastic Surgery. You go out and you'll see clinics literally EVERYWHERE. Even up to 3-5 clinics in the same building. There is a reason for this. In Korea, they say that if a clinic is in the apgujeong area, they are most likely going to be reliable and authorized/official. Meaning that they are most likely going to be licensed and legit. Now this doesn't mean that ALL of them are going to be legit and it also doesn't mean that clinics outside of the apgujeong area are all going to be crap clinics. There are some good clinics in the Gangnam area outside of apgujeong, but if it is a clinic completely outside of the Gangnam area I would not recommend. What I am basically trying to tell you, is that I would stick to clinics in the apgujeong area to be safe.
> 2. PLEASE do your extensive research about every clinic that you are planning to attend. -
> Many clinics in Korea are blacklisted. The most famous blacklisted clinic is Grand Plastic Surgery. No Korean ever dares to go near there LOL. There is a list in the Korean community going around that has listed many of the Plastic surgery clinics that have either performed unethical surgeries or have had deaths/bad results. If you search it up on google, it should come up. Also, Korea plastic surgery clinics are very good about controlling what goes up on the web about their clinic, and what doesn't. Sometimes Koreans will post up their bad experiences with the clinics and the clinics will find a way to put it down. So if you know someone who has first hand experience with the clinic itself, then that is your best source of info!
> 3. Do not trust everything you read online.
> One of the first things I want to point out is that in the Korean Surgery community, there is such thing called a "broker". "Brokers" are people specifically hired by the clinic to post up fake reviews online "boosting" their clinics and praising their name. However, this does tend to mostly occur in Korean community sites/cafes so for those of you who find most of your information in blogs like this or in the english language, you should be fine.
> 4. KNOW WHAT YOU WANT TO HAVE DONE BEFORE YOU TAKE UP A CONSULTATION AND DO NOT BE FOOLED BY WHAT THE CLINICS TELL YOU:
> CONSULTANTS. Don't be fooled guys. Whether they are completely rude or sweet talk you, do not be fooled by what they say. Their job is to sell you as many procedures as they can and to bring in the most income to the clinic so they get their profit. Sometimes they will recommend you procedures that you most definitely don't need and will manipulate you into thinking that they are right and that you need to fix some part of your face that you don't actually need to "fix". Therefore knowing what you want before you walk in for a consultation will not only save you from needless burdens and pain but will also save your wallet ALOT of money
> 5. Do try to negotiate/ bargain with the price-
> Im gonna be straight up real with you guys. Foreigners get priced a higher price. Alot higher. Why? I don't know. Possibly even twice as much. However there is not much you can do but play with the price a bit. They will not bring down the price to what they quote Korean residents and natives. They'll probably deny quoting foreigners a higher price for all I know but yes it is true that foreigners get quoted a much higher price. The only other tip I can give you is to approach them in Korean language IF you are Korean and know decent korean. Otherwise, only thing you can do is bargain.
> 6. Do not go with medical tourisms such as SeoulTU or DocFK. It hurts my heart and head when I see people using these medical tourism guides to get a much simpler than it seems journey. Not only do they quote you a EVEN higher price for the procedure, but they're choices of clinic recommendations are very limited. Most of the times, they will have their 5-6 go to clinics that give them the highest profit for brining customers in. They will always reassure you that going with them will be give you the best price you could get and etc but not true. Save yourself thousands of dollars by not going with a medical tourism group PLEASE! For less than $5 you can take the subway to wherever your destination is (also subways are extremely easy to use). Book your own airbnb in advance for a much cheaper place to stay at, and approach the clinic yourself because most likely they will have translators! IT might seem intimidating but I assure you that it is much easier than it seems.
> 
> Clinics I want to talk about:
> Before I start this off, I want to say that ALL clinics whether they be reputable and famous or not, ALL have their ups and downs meaning that not every clinic will perform perfect procedures every time. Just like doctors and surgeons, they can't be successful every time. So this is something you need to understand and risk.
> 
> Dream Medical group: This is one of the most famous plastic surgery clinics in Korea located in the apgujeong area. I had my procedure done after seeing successful results of my sister's procedures here as well. I personally had a very successful experience there for my rhinoplasty with Dr. Kim Young Joon. He's the head and I believe the only doctor who performs facial contouring. However he performs almost all kinds of procedures including, eyes, nose, lifting, etc. It is a little bit on the pricier side so if you're looking to not spending too much then I wouldn't recommend this place however it is a good and reputable clinic.
> 
> Shimmian: Oh man. Where do I start off. I've absolutely NEVER heard of this clinic before until I read english reviews?? I've seen many many reviews both good and TERRIBLE. Let me just say that I would never go to this clinic. never in my life LOL. This clinic in Korea is basically nonexistent. No Korean ever goes to this clinic simply because they don't even know about it. I don't even know if this place is still open. I've looked them uo before and their before and after pics are not impressive at all, so there goes red flag 1. I have no idea where they are located red flag #2. Reviews on this clinic, red flag #3. Enough said.
> 
> April 31: I have noticed that this clinic is very famous amongst you guys here on purseforum. I've personally never heard of this place before. It could be because it is a clinic that targets a foreign audience. However it is not famous in Korea nor do Koreans know about it. However, I did do some research and I've found people say that they have HEARD that this clinic is good at rhinoplasty but that they have never seen solid proof. They also say that this Clinic is way too expensive and that even if they were good they would never pay the price that the clinic quotes. So there you go. April 31 is just too expensive. You can find other more reputable clinics for much cheaper.
> 
> I will stop here because I do not know much more about any other clinic. I just wanted to discuss these three particular clinics because they seem to be famous and talked alot about within this forum. Whether you choose to follow my tips or not is your choice, but I wanted to just give a little heads up for those of you lost in the thousands of ps clinics in Korea. If you have any questions, feel free to ask and I will try my best to answer them! (: Also, please keep in mind that these tips do not apply to EVERY SINGLE ps clinic Korea.  It is just a rough generalization.


I'm late to the party here, but thank you for your information! Very kind of you  I will look into Dream! 
Do you happen to know anything about VIP?


----------



## mrs.sunshine2020

Does anyone have experience with revision double eyelid surgery? I’m considering dr. Choi at jw plastic surgery. Any info? Thank you!


----------



## mrs.sunshine2020

Also wondering if anyone has heard of Gio or Note: I’ve heard from a couple locals I know only peripherally that these are good clinics but they don’t seem to be known at all amongst foreigners.


----------



## eurasianbeauty

mrs.sunshine2020 said:


> Also wondering if anyone has heard of Gio or Note: I’ve heard from a couple locals I know only peripherally that these are good clinics but they don’t seem to be known at all amongst foreigners.



Foreigners don't tend to know about local clinics because we aren't Asian and usually don't read or speak Korean. I trust locals more because local prices are much lower and don't tend to be linked to promoters.


----------



## msprada

Wow thank you for this informative thread!


----------



## shinhwamila

Hello I’m new here 
I am looking to travel April-July 2021, no exact date yet, for PS in Seoul.
I want to get V line (without Zygoma), and a revision on my nose. I had almost went with Docfinder and booked for Banobagi or ID. Thank god I didn’t 
What would be your best recommendations as far as safety goes? 
Thank you for all previous helpful information/tips


----------



## baecki

Hey guys, check out his channel 닥터 벤데타 "A surgeon who got to know about the truths of mysterious deaths, postoperative brain injury after surgery, is trying to tell the world truths about cruel crimes happening in Korea’s operating rooms".


----------



## Fabulousrabbits

Hello,

Do you know the best place for v-line surgery?Thanks!


----------



## Fabulousrabbits

shinhwamila said:


> Hello I’m new here
> I am looking to travel April-July 2021, no exact date yet, for PS in Seoul.
> I want to get V line (without Zygoma), and a revision on my nose. I had almost went with Docfinder and booked for Banobagi or ID. Thank god I didn’t
> What would be your best recommendations as far as safety goes?
> Thank you for all previous helpful information/tips


Hello,

I was thinking of the same thing for next year! I am thinking of v-line, and I contacted both ID and Banobagi for quotes. Now I’m still finding a good clinic for v-line...


----------



## timewalker1

Anyone here have experience with Wannabe and Nana?


----------



## Sandie27

Hello all!  

What an informative and interesting thread! Thank you for sharing all your insights and experiences.
I want to share mine as well and also ask for advice.

To better understand my story and my concerns, here's a short overview: I have a very petite/delicate figure, long arms and legs, overall quite thin and with defined muscles, but my facial features - except for my eyes - are not very feminine. I have a bulbous, humpy nose, and also a wide jaw which looks very "strong" and masculine. Over the last few years, (also due to sickness) I have lost a lot of volume in my face (and drooping skin), which make me look older and slightly sick. Also, I have excessive fat around the jaw and chin area. All of that does not really match my body at all. I have lost my confidence up to the point that I even feel uncomfortable and sad looking in the mirror or socialize with others. I have tried some other ways to make me look and feel better, but those solutions do not provide lasting results or come close to what I wish for. So after I while I took plastic surgery into consideration, as many of you do, too. 
The appropriate procedures in my case would be rhinoplasty (humpsectomy and tip plasty), facial contouring/V-line surgery (probably with thread lifting or a related procedure to prevent sagging skin), liposuction, fat grafting (and probably fat repositioning).

Since I have had this wish to have plastic surgery done to target the problematic areas for a long time (probably over 10 years), I have done quite a lot of research and whatnot... I started looking into Korean plastic surgery clinics in 2016 after reading that Korean plastic surgeons are top-notch and unmatched, especially at facial contouring. 
To be honest, at that time I was very naive and easily influenced by clinics that did excessive advertisement and marketing (in English). For a foreigner, having all the information provided in English is just great and convenient and makes you easily forget to focus on other options, too. I felt quite overwhelmed and decided to contact DocfinderK, as I thought they should know best what clinics to choose, and they were promoting so eagerly back then and were praised on social media (I know, I should have known better *cough*).
They recommended all those big clinics which you guys mentioned before in this thread (ID, Banobagi, etc.) and I thought "Well, there are so many bloggers/vloggers raving about them, this can't be wrong".
Long story short, I had face-to-face consultations with Bano and Grand. During the whole process, I felt rather uncomfortable and insecure. To be honest, I simply had a bad feeling. I was not able to make a decision I would be comfortable with. So I called the whole thing off and flew back home together with my boyfriend. Best decision I have ever made!
The months after, I (again) did a lot of research and, eventually, not only found out about Bano's and Grand's (and a few other clinics') questionable reputations/ways of working, but also decided not to go with DocfinderK anymore as they seemed to heavily depend on certain clinics and not so much care about (non-famous) patients.

Then, last year (2019), I found an excellent local doctor here in Germany who did my functional and aesthetic rhinoplasty. I am happy with the result. But for the main problems with my appearance (masculine jaw, sagging skin, loss of volume, etc.), I still want to have the plastic surgery procedures done in Seoul.

The problem is that there are very few experts here in Germany (or in Europe, in general) who have proper knowledge and training to perform facial contouring surgery (and related procedures). It is very difficult to find a surgeon who communicates well, is trustful and understands your concerns (also on an emotional level). I have consulted two specialists here in Germany. Let's just say...I would never even consider them to be my surgeons. I did not feel understood or comfortable nor could I shamelessly address my concerns. I bet many of you know what I am talking about! 
South Korea, especially Seoul, is known for plastic surgery. No one would judge you no matter what problems you address. Also, I think Korean surgeons are much more familiar with certain procedures (especially facial contouring and eyes) and better trained as well. They have a very good understanding of harmonic and beautiful facial proportions.

Although I can speak some Korean (but not enough to have in-depth discussions with a doctor^^) and have been two Seoul twice, I still feel like going there as a foreign patient gives me a headache. If you are not a local or speak Korean to a certain extent, you will be at loss sooner or later. At least that's how I feel about it. Although in the past, my boyfriend accompanied me and will do so in the future, I would feel much better having a "helping hand" in Seoul.
I wanted to refrain from contacting a (shady) medical tourism agency whose only goal is to make profit. 
There is one agency which is said to be "Korea’s largest and most trusted government approved medical tourism service provider", Seoul Guide Medical (SGM). I liked their philosophy and way of work. I contacted them and have since been in touch with one of their employees, Tom, who has listened to my concerns, asked good questions, contacted different clinics and provided me with their surgery suggestions and further information on basically everything. He is responsive and not pushy at all. Of course, all medical tourism agencies work similarly and that is why I am now being extra cautious towards SGM, too. I did a lot of research on the clinics they recommended and - without them knowing - I contacted each of the clinics by myself (via email). The goal was to see whether there would be any differences between contacting them myself and contacting them through SGM. The prices were the same, so were the procedures. That showed me that SGM is indeed to be trusted. Do any of you have experience with SGM? I would love to hear about it! 
The only benefit from writing to the clinics myself was that I could see whether the clinics (=staff) are friendly and responsive or not, whether they would treat me like "one of many" and only give basic information or if they care about my individual case and provide detailed information without me asking a thousand times...

I have three clinics on my list now. 
The one I am currently the most comfortable and confident with is Girin. It is a smaller but reputable clinic (trusted by locals and foreigners alike), with an excellent safety record, very natural and beautiful results. They do not promote much or boast about their achievements. Also, the communication was very satisfying, friendly and informative, the prices reasonable and they did not suggest a vast amount of procedures but, in fact, deemed some to not even be necessary.
As for the other two (View and JK), I am not yet sure, which one I like better. Both are larger clinics with excellent safety records (no medical accidents since opening), the prices are okay and the Before & After pictures are also pretty nice. 
I have read mostly positive reviews on Girin, View and JK and also did not stumble across any signs of crooked methods or dangerous practices. Any views on the three clinics? I would love to hear about your experiences!

I think there is no such thing as a perfect clinic or a perfect surgeon. On the contrary, one should probably become suspicious precisely when there is not a single negative review. We are all humans and we all have our good and bad days. Obviously, results can vary due to expectations or circumstances. Although we all hope that won't be the case when we are under the knife...

I guess the most important thing is to find a surgeon who carefully listens to his patients and understands their concerns, no matter how big or small they are. He/She should be confident in his/her abilities, make you feel safe and comfortable. You should carefully discuss every aspect of the surgery and find a common understanding of the result to be achieved and the possible side effects/risks involved. If you feel rushed or pressured, if the explanations are lacking or if you simply have a bad feeling, then forget about it and have another consultation elsewhere. Go with your gut! 

Thank you so much for reading and helping!


----------



## CG012

@pssk029 or also to all locals:
I wanted to ask if a nose job in Korea makes sense for westerners at all? The Koreans are highly specialized, but do they have good experience and results with western noses?
I would be very happy to receive answers.

I actually wanted to have several things done at once. But in Germany there are only good nose surgeons. So I wonder whether I should have the nose done in Germany and the rest in Korea. Or whether I should have everything done in Korea.
Because of the many negative news in this threat I am now very insecure and I am afraid to have a bad experience in Korea. After all, as a foreigner you are all alone there. And if problems arise, you have to travel to Korea again. And maybe as a foreigner in a far away country you are rather helpless?


----------



## CG012

Hello @Sandy27
Thank you for your detailed message.
I have exactly the same problem as you and I'm also from Germany. 
I hope we can exchange some experiences and tips via direct messages?


----------



## Puppycat

Anyone had an experience at DAPRS?


----------



## Tongy97

Hi! Thank you for such an informative post!!

I have also heard a lot of good things about Dream, I even heard a SNSD member got their nose job there? But idk how true that is but hearing that did get my attention haha. I am planning to go to Korea for rhinoplasty and am currently considering Dream, Nana and Marble (I also looked into Cinderella but heard mixed opinions on them here so idk about them anymore). Have you heard anything about these places?

Also what is the average price for Rhinoplasty in Korea for locals? I know as a foreigner I will probably quoted a higher price, but at Cinderella I was quoted almost 8,000,000 krw for Osteotomy, tip plasty, and alar reduction. Is this around the average price for rhino?

Thank you!


----------



## yuneko-chan

Hi, I'm another newbie, looking for surgeries especially in Korea
Thank you all for the loads of informative stuff!
I really got a bit worried about the many surgeons and the different results, as well as teh massive black list. Well, it's my face and it is a big sum of money for me, so I don't want to have too high risk :-/

I habe the same "problem" than @CG012 regarding different operations where the quality in Germany is lower. I had a well-done nose job some weeks ago as a first step, but I am planning to to several other operations as my face requires some FFS. Honestly I would love to make my face also as cute as possible, this is why I tend to go to Korea. Of course I want it to be natural, but most European surgeons cannot handle cuter proportions. I wouldn't mind a slighlt asiatic looking touch, but however, I am scared of some reports with damaged faces and problems for years, thad made me nearly quitting my plans ...

I would like to have some kind of V-line, eyebrow lift, some things for bigger eyes and some face lifa and/or fat graft for cuter cheeks. 
Do you have any recommendation for fair prized and high quality clinics? 

Thank you all


----------



## velovme

Kiwimuffin said:


> She went in to consult and she insisted that she thinks she needs to have the fat in her eyelid taken out and then do double eyelid surgery but they told her she didn't need the fat taken out. They did her surgery, it looks fine at first but a year or two later one of her double eyelid almost disappeared due to the fat on her eyelid which caused her eyelid to sag down. So now she has uneven eyes and need revision...
> She also did lipo there and results were bad. She had black ... Bruise... Birthmark looking thing on body and thank God she can cover with clothes but whenever anyone ask she says it's a birthmark. It never went away. I'm not sure what it is or what caused it. Also her lipo did absolutely nothing for her. She said it was money wasted cause the area didn't even get slimmer. She told me the doc aren't allow to take out more than a certain amount of fat or something but I see a lot of other people with same size as her with great results so idk what happened.
> She also did vline. Her face looks prettier however she suffering from saggyness and fat on her neck and double chin area so she needs to go get facial lipo and lifting aswell.
> All her surgeries turned out bad and she paid a lot for them


wjich hospital she went to?


----------



## velovme

titipangk said:


> What kinds of bad reputation ID has, if you don't mind would you share it with it cuz ID was one of my lists to visit..


i read grand has bad accidnet few years back..


----------



## velovme

soosiq said:


> hi pssk029 and thanks for posting this. It is pretty intimidating when researching surgery in Asia for a European mostly because the info that actually comes up on our own search engines is limited and isn't the stuff a Korean local would get. We tend to come across info that is put out by the big clinics and the ones who are probably most dodgy , seeing as they are paying for the advertising internationally. It's a minefield! This is the only forum that comes up for me when I have looked at specific surgeons.
> 
> Do you have any feedback or knowledge of The Face Dental and Dr Lee?
> 
> Also you mentioned there being a list devised within the Korean community online of bad clinics- would you be able to copy a hyperlink as I couldn't find anything like that when googling here (UK)


i read facedental is good. they are expert in dental and do together with double jaw or face cou toring.


----------



## velovme

thewishmaker said:


> I did endoscopic forehead lift! You can pm me if you have any questions


hai..i read u have endoscopic forehead. may i know whwre did you go and how is the result till now?


----------



## banonymous

But... That's like... All of them? T_T

I mean, you listed every clinic I've ever heard or read about. So does this mean I am out of luck?

This guide is interesting but I wouldn't call it _helpful. _
If you can't make any recommendations, then I,;as an Asian-American  foreigner who does not have any relatives who can refer me, am left with no option but to pay blindly at some clinic I can't find anything about online, or either stay out of Korea period.


----------



## otsukare

banonymous said:


> But... That's like... All of them? T_T
> 
> I mean, you listed every clinic I've ever heard or read about. So does this mean I am out of luck?
> 
> This guide is interesting but I wouldn't call it _helpful. _
> If you can't make any recommendations, then I,;as an Asian-American  foreigner who does not have any relatives who can refer me, am left with no option but to pay blindly at some clinic I can't find anything about online, or either stay out of Korea period.



Yeah it's tough but I feel like all you can do (and what I'm doing now!) is just research by reading posts on this forum and finding reviews/photos elsewhere. I've also recently downloaded gangnam unni as there are wayyyy more reviews on there. I can't read Korean or Japanese (somehow the app I downloaded translates to Japanese???) but I use google translate to read the reviews of each clinic and look at patient's photos. It feels better to look at reviews on there as there are hundreds or thousands of reviews for some clinics!!! Instead of reading through 1-2 people's experiences on here


----------



## placeholder1

So I got a kakaotalk consultation with Dream about incisional double eyelid surgery + ptosis correction. They quoted me 4,600,000 KRW for the procedure(s), but if I put in a 1,000,000 KRW deposit in advance and book a surgery date, there will be a 40% discount (lowering the total to 2,760,000 KRW before tax). This discounted price is a much more reasonable price IMO than the quoted 4.6mil, but I have a gut feeling that I'm being tricked? Like "we really want you to lock in with us instead of consult at multiple other clinics, so hurry and confirm!" 

Am I being paranoid or is it right for me to just pass on Dream and do the regular consultation process?
The other clinics on my list are View and Ruby. I also booked a consultation with ID just for the hell of it, I might as well get their doctor's opinion even if I'm not comfortable with their reputation.

it really sucks that it's impossible to find actual reviews or accounts of these clinics. The before-and-after photos on their official websites pretty much only feature the non-incisional method as well, making it harder for me...


----------



## opal888

Hi placeholder1 and everybody.  I'm planning to go to korea next year around april-may for various procedures (eyes, nose, chin implant, and maybe fat grafting). Maybe by that time, covid restrictions are lifted.  I am doing thorough research on different clinics.

One of the clinics in my top 3 is also Ruby and I will be doing f2f consultations with them as well. I really like their before and afters in facebook and instagram, and their english consultant is really knowlegeable and responds right away to online consultations and questions.  Their prices and discounts seems fair (higher in some procedures, lower with others) compared to other clinics with bigger marketing campaigns.  But I can't seemed to find a lot of feedbacks or reviews from people that had procedures with them.  

One of the other clinic that I'm looking also is Marble but I'm still waiting for their prices and any applicable discounts (if the price after discounts are too high, then its off my list.  I wouldn't mind paying a little more price than locals, but if its a total rip off. No thanks.).  

If anybody can give me any feedbacks about Ruby or Marble is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ellamm

Hello. I was planning on getting ptosis surgery, and so far I have found Dream, GIO, The Iron, View, VG and ATOP and I am wondering if you reccommend any of these? I saw you said Dream was known to locals, but does that include eyes as well? Since you did rhinoplasty. I want a very natural result with no big double lid if that is helpful


----------



## ellamm

banonymous said:


> But... That's like... All of them? T_T
> 
> I mean, you listed every clinic I've ever heard or read about. So does this mean I am out of luck?
> 
> This guide is interesting but I wouldn't call it _helpful. _
> If you can't make any recommendations, then I,;as an Asian-American  foreigner who does not have any relatives who can refer me, am left with no option but to pay blindly at some clinic I can't find anything about online, or either stay out of Korea period.


I think their post was very educational. Of course it is impossible to site every clinic that has a good rep. Try to search for clinics in the Apgujeong area and click on their websites. Since you can have online consultation, you will get a certain idea of how the clinics are, as well as when you eventually go to Korea.


----------



## NamH

katrina1986 said:


> Thanks for sharing this ! I am in kaokao with dream and feeling so so, they didn't push me to do procedure but feels like they do not care much.. feels like they are busy with other patient.
> 
> A friend in that industry for sure could help you decide where to go.
> 
> I had my first eye lid done in 2014  through a " no name-ish" clinic, a friend suggested and I went with it, now it is called JJ plastic surgery. the experience there was four star, doctor was nice and surgery went fine, result was good. the price is fare.
> 
> I had the we chat of the girl who work in JJ, and I am planing to go for a full face grafting in Feb 2020. she told me only do face grafting with this clinic,  other doctors keep changing and the face grafting guys is the same... lol . ( however, she is not very interested in consulting and do not take commission or anything like that ...)
> 
> I checked with dream because I am considering to do lip lift as well. But might put on hold for a while... I guess/


Thank you for letting me know about this clinic for face graph...I think face graph is very good since I'm getting older. I'm still searching for a chin ptosis specialist in Seoul if anyone knows a surgeon that can fix this issue please let me know.


----------



## NamH

lalia2 said:


> What procedure did you do at Dream and with which doctor. I am planning to go plastic by the end of this year


two jaw surgery...he messed it up


----------



## ellamm

NamH said:


> two jaw surgery...he messed it up


I am sorry to hear that  Did he say he could fix it? And do you know what went wrong? I was also planning on going to Dream, but I don't know if they have a lot of botched results...


----------



## NamH

ellamm said:


> I am sorry to hear that  Did he say he could fix it? And do you know what went wrong? I was also planning on going to Dream, but I don't know if they have a lot of botched results...


They told me no reversal since that's what I wanted...they kept saying wait 1-2 years to see result.


----------



## Jensum

thuongle said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I'm Thuong Le. Firstly, I really want to say thank you for your post about Dream Plastic Surgery. Having been researching hospitals and clinics these days, your post really surprised me.  After reading your post, I did a lot more researches about Dream and other clinics. I had an online consultation with Dream yesterday. As for my eyes, I got a recommendation from Dr. Yoo Anna to do non-incisional double eyelid as wellas ptosis correction, and fat removal on my eyelids. For my nose, I got a recommendation from Dr. Hong to make my nose a little longer and raise the tip with ear and rib cartilage.
> 
> For the eyes, the price is 4,800,000 KRW. For the nose, it is 7,700,000 KRW, and the tutor is 2,300,000 KRW so a total of 10,000,000 KRW. I know this clinic has a good reputation and well known by the locals. However, this is the highest price I've got compared to other clinics.
> 
> The online consultant told me right now they are offering a lot of discounts and they can give up to 30%. However, I told them my trip is in July and asked her will the discount last till then. She said if I put a deposit of 50% of the surgery fee, they can give me the same discount of 30%. I don't want to make deposit before I meet their doctors but do you think it's worth it? I asked her how long it takes to the surgery day if things go well after I meet the doctors, and she said they can't guarantee the surgery day because once the Corona situation gets better,  there will be a lot more patients. I will come to Korea by myself and probably will stay there in 14 days. I'm afraid if I don't book the surgery day before I came there, I won't have enough time.
> 
> Could you please give me any advice? Thank you so much for your time!!!
> 
> 
> @thuongle Was wondering if you had surgery with Dream and do you mind sharing your experience?
> I'm planning a trip to Seoul in summer 2022 and Dream is on my list too


----------



## thuongle

Hi Jensum! Due to Covid, they hadn't issued and so I'm still waiting for it.


----------



## Jensum

thuongle said:


> Hi Jensum! Due to Covid, they hadn't issued and so I'm still waiting for it.


@thuongle Thank you for answering. 
Ah I see. When are you planning to have your surgeries ?


----------



## thuongle

Jensum said:


> @thuongle Thank you for answering.
> Ah I see. When are you planning to have your surgeries ?


I’ll go there when I can get the visa. You planning to go on the summer?


----------



## Jensum

thuongle said:


> I’ll go there when I can get the visa. You planning to go on the summer?



I'm planning to go in June or July. I'm thinking staying for 3 weeks, but don't know if it's enough time, as I haven't had my consultation with any of the clinics yet. How many days are you planning to stay ? If you don't mind, maybe we can exchange experience ? Can you pm me, as I don't know how to


----------



## thuongle

Jensum said:


> I'm planning to go in June or July. I'm thinking staying for 3 weeks, but don't know if it's enough time, as I haven't had my consultation with any of the clinics yet. How many days are you planning to stay ? If you don't mind, maybe we can exchange experience ? Can you pm me, as I don't know how to


I sent you a message but I'm not sure if it's the right way to do it. Do you see it?


----------



## Jensum

thuongle said:


> I sent you a message but I'm not sure if it's the right way to do it. Do you see it?



Hi, sorry for the late reply. I have just seen it and have also replied to your message


----------



## moonrox

pssk029 said:


> Hi guys, I'm currently residing in Korea and have done my fair share of extensive research about cosmetic/plastic surgery clinics and procedures in Korea. Most specifically the Seoul area. I decided to create an account for the sole purpose of writing a thread for all y'all considering plastic surgery in Korea because I just could not handle seeing many of you being close to making wrong and regretful decisions for such important procedures.
> Now, the only procedure that I've ever gotten is rhinoplasty last year at Dream Medical in apgujeong exit 4. I am 100% Korean and live in Korea as well as have gotten many helpful tips from surrounding people. I've only lived in Korea for about 3 months now but I've been visiting in and out for several years now. I know that my knowledge is probably not as extensive as those of who have lived their whole lives in Korea, however I figured that something is better than nothing especially coming from someone whose ethnicity and nationality is Korean.
> ---
> Moving on to the topic of Plastic Surgery. There is no doubt that Korea is one of the leading countries in the world when it comes to beauty and cosmetic surgery. This explains the HUNDREDS maybe even thousands of plastic surgery clinics in Korea. This should be a red flag for ALL of you simply because of the hundreds of plastic surgery clinics out there. It is impossible to know which clinic is trustworthy and ethical (aka does not perform unethical procedures for example switching doctors, using unhygienic material, having less than mediocre surgical skills, etc) and which is not. Here I am going to list the most important and crucial tips for choosing the right clinic:
> 1. Do not have any procedures done at clincics outside of the Gangnam Area. Preferably outside of the apgujeong area. - Apgujeong is basically known as the district of Plastic Surgery. You go out and you'll see clinics literally EVERYWHERE. Even up to 3-5 clinics in the same building. There is a reason for this. In Korea, they say that if a clinic is in the apgujeong area, they are most likely going to be reliable and authorized/official. Meaning that they are most likely going to be licensed and legit. Now this doesn't mean that ALL of them are going to be legit and it also doesn't mean that clinics outside of the apgujeong area are all going to be crap clinics. There are some good clinics in the Gangnam area outside of apgujeong, but if it is a clinic completely outside of the Gangnam area I would not recommend. What I am basically trying to tell you, is that I would stick to clinics in the apgujeong area to be safe.
> 2. PLEASE do your extensive research about every clinic that you are planning to attend. -
> Many clinics in Korea are blacklisted. The most famous blacklisted clinic is Grand Plastic Surgery. No Korean ever dares to go near there LOL. There is a list in the Korean community going around that has listed many of the Plastic surgery clinics that have either performed unethical surgeries or have had deaths/bad results. If you search it up on google, it should come up. Also, Korea plastic surgery clinics are very good about controlling what goes up on the web about their clinic, and what doesn't. Sometimes Koreans will post up their bad experiences with the clinics and the clinics will find a way to put it down. So if you know someone who has first hand experience with the clinic itself, then that is your best source of info!
> 3. Do not trust everything you read online.
> One of the first things I want to point out is that in the Korean Surgery community, there is such thing called a "broker". "Brokers" are people specifically hired by the clinic to post up fake reviews online "boosting" their clinics and praising their name. However, this does tend to mostly occur in Korean community sites/cafes so for those of you who find most of your information in blogs like this or in the english language, you should be fine.
> 4. KNOW WHAT YOU WANT TO HAVE DONE BEFORE YOU TAKE UP A CONSULTATION AND DO NOT BE FOOLED BY WHAT THE CLINICS TELL YOU:
> CONSULTANTS. Don't be fooled guys. Whether they are completely rude or sweet talk you, do not be fooled by what they say. Their job is to sell you as many procedures as they can and to bring in the most income to the clinic so they get their profit. Sometimes they will recommend you procedures that you most definitely don't need and will manipulate you into thinking that they are right and that you need to fix some part of your face that you don't actually need to "fix". Therefore knowing what you want before you walk in for a consultation will not only save you from needless burdens and pain but will also save your wallet ALOT of money
> 5. Do try to negotiate/ bargain with the price-
> Im gonna be straight up real with you guys. Foreigners get priced a higher price. Alot higher. Why? I don't know. Possibly even twice as much. However there is not much you can do but play with the price a bit. They will not bring down the price to what they quote Korean residents and natives. They'll probably deny quoting foreigners a higher price for all I know but yes it is true that foreigners get quoted a much higher price. The only other tip I can give you is to approach them in Korean language IF you are Korean and know decent korean. Otherwise, only thing you can do is bargain.
> 6. Do not go with medical tourisms such as SeoulTU or DocFK. It hurts my heart and head when I see people using these medical tourism guides to get a much simpler than it seems journey. Not only do they quote you a EVEN higher price for the procedure, but they're choices of clinic recommendations are very limited. Most of the times, they will have their 5-6 go to clinics that give them the highest profit for brining customers in. They will always reassure you that going with them will be give you the best price you could get and etc but not true. Save yourself thousands of dollars by not going with a medical tourism group PLEASE! For less than $5 you can take the subway to wherever your destination is (also subways are extremely easy to use). Book your own airbnb in advance for a much cheaper place to stay at, and approach the clinic yourself because most likely they will have translators! IT might seem intimidating but I assure you that it is much easier than it seems.
> 
> Clinics I want to talk about:
> Before I start this off, I want to say that ALL clinics whether they be reputable and famous or not, ALL have their ups and downs meaning that not every clinic will perform perfect procedures every time. Just like doctors and surgeons, they can't be successful every time. So this is something you need to understand and risk.
> 
> Dream Medical group: This is one of the most famous plastic surgery clinics in Korea located in the apgujeong area. I had my procedure done after seeing successful results of my sister's procedures here as well. I personally had a very successful experience there for my rhinoplasty with Dr. Kim Young Joon. He's the head and I believe the only doctor who performs facial contouring. However he performs almost all kinds of procedures including, eyes, nose, lifting, etc. It is a little bit on the pricier side so if you're looking to not spending too much then I wouldn't recommend this place however it is a good and reputable clinic.
> 
> Shimmian: Oh man. Where do I start off. I've absolutely NEVER heard of this clinic before until I read english reviews?? I've seen many many reviews both good and TERRIBLE. Let me just say that I would never go to this clinic. never in my life LOL. This clinic in Korea is basically nonexistent. No Korean ever goes to this clinic simply because they don't even know about it. I don't even know if this place is still open. I've looked them uo before and their before and after pics are not impressive at all, so there goes red flag 1. I have no idea where they are located red flag #2. Reviews on this clinic, red flag #3. Enough said.
> 
> April 31: I have noticed that this clinic is very famous amongst you guys here on purseforum. I've personally never heard of this place before. It could be because it is a clinic that targets a foreign audience. However it is not famous in Korea nor do Koreans know about it. However, I did do some research and I've found people say that they have HEARD that this clinic is good at rhinoplasty but that they have never seen solid proof. They also say that this Clinic is way too expensive and that even if they were good they would never pay the price that the clinic quotes. So there you go. April 31 is just too expensive. You can find other more reputable clinics for much cheaper.
> 
> I will stop here because I do not know much more about any other clinic. I just wanted to discuss these three particular clinics because they seem to be famous and talked alot about within this forum. Whether you choose to follow my tips or not is your choice, but I wanted to just give a little heads up for those of you lost in the thousands of ps clinics in Korea. If you have any questions, feel free to ask and I will try my best to answer them! (: Also, please keep in mind that these tips do not apply to EVERY SINGLE ps clinic Korea.  It is just a rough generalization.


Hey! Thanks for this. Do you know anything about good clinics for fillers and Botox? I see a lot of things about surgical procedures but can hardly find anything on anything non-surgical ):


----------



## Lelee123456

pssk029 said:


> Hi guys, I'm currently residing in Korea and have done my fair share of extensive research about cosmetic/plastic surgery clinics and procedures in Korea. Most specifically the Seoul area. I decided to create an account for the sole purpose of writing a thread for all y'all considering plastic surgery in Korea because I just could not handle seeing many of you being close to making wrong and regretful decisions for such important procedures.
> Now, the only procedure that I've ever gotten is rhinoplasty last year at Dream Medical in apgujeong exit 4. I am 100% Korean and live in Korea as well as have gotten many helpful tips from surrounding people. I've only lived in Korea for about 3 months now but I've been visiting in and out for several years now. I know that my knowledge is probably not as extensive as those of who have lived their whole lives in Korea, however I figured that something is better than nothing especially coming from someone whose ethnicity and nationality is Korean.
> ---
> Moving on to the topic of Plastic Surgery. There is no doubt that Korea is one of the leading countries in the world when it comes to beauty and cosmetic surgery. This explains the HUNDREDS maybe even thousands of plastic surgery clinics in Korea. This should be a red flag for ALL of you simply because of the hundreds of plastic surgery clinics out there. It is impossible to know which clinic is trustworthy and ethical (aka does not perform unethical procedures for example switching doctors, using unhygienic material, having less than mediocre surgical skills, etc) and which is not. Here I am going to list the most important and crucial tips for choosing the right clinic:
> 1. Do not have any procedures done at clincics outside of the Gangnam Area. Preferably outside of the apgujeong area. - Apgujeong is basically known as the district of Plastic Surgery. You go out and you'll see clinics literally EVERYWHERE. Even up to 3-5 clinics in the same building. There is a reason for this. In Korea, they say that if a clinic is in the apgujeong area, they are most likely going to be reliable and authorized/official. Meaning that they are most likely going to be licensed and legit. Now this doesn't mean that ALL of them are going to be legit and it also doesn't mean that clinics outside of the apgujeong area are all going to be crap clinics. There are some good clinics in the Gangnam area outside of apgujeong, but if it is a clinic completely outside of the Gangnam area I would not recommend. What I am basically trying to tell you, is that I would stick to clinics in the apgujeong area to be safe.
> 2. PLEASE do your extensive research about every clinic that you are planning to attend. -
> Many clinics in Korea are blacklisted. The most famous blacklisted clinic is Grand Plastic Surgery. No Korean ever dares to go near there LOL. There is a list in the Korean community going around that has listed many of the Plastic surgery clinics that have either performed unethical surgeries or have had deaths/bad results. If you search it up on google, it should come up. Also, Korea plastic surgery clinics are very good about controlling what goes up on the web about their clinic, and what doesn't. Sometimes Koreans will post up their bad experiences with the clinics and the clinics will find a way to put it down. So if you know someone who has first hand experience with the clinic itself, then that is your best source of info!
> 3. Do not trust everything you read online.
> One of the first things I want to point out is that in the Korean Surgery community, there is such thing called a "broker". "Brokers" are people specifically hired by the clinic to post up fake reviews online "boosting" their clinics and praising their name. However, this does tend to mostly occur in Korean community sites/cafes so for those of you who find most of your information in blogs like this or in the english language, you should be fine.
> 4. KNOW WHAT YOU WANT TO HAVE DONE BEFORE YOU TAKE UP A CONSULTATION AND DO NOT BE FOOLED BY WHAT THE CLINICS TELL YOU:
> CONSULTANTS. Don't be fooled guys. Whether they are completely rude or sweet talk you, do not be fooled by what they say. Their job is to sell you as many procedures as they can and to bring in the most income to the clinic so they get their profit. Sometimes they will recommend you procedures that you most definitely don't need and will manipulate you into thinking that they are right and that you need to fix some part of your face that you don't actually need to "fix". Therefore knowing what you want before you walk in for a consultation will not only save you from needless burdens and pain but will also save your wallet ALOT of money
> 5. Do try to negotiate/ bargain with the price-
> Im gonna be straight up real with you guys. Foreigners get priced a higher price. Alot higher. Why? I don't know. Possibly even twice as much. However there is not much you can do but play with the price a bit. They will not bring down the price to what they quote Korean residents and natives. They'll probably deny quoting foreigners a higher price for all I know but yes it is true that foreigners get quoted a much higher price. The only other tip I can give you is to approach them in Korean language IF you are Korean and know decent korean. Otherwise, only thing you can do is bargain.
> 6. Do not go with medical tourisms such as SeoulTU or DocFK. It hurts my heart and head when I see people using these medical tourism guides to get a much simpler than it seems journey. Not only do they quote you a EVEN higher price for the procedure, but they're choices of clinic recommendations are very limited. Most of the times, they will have their 5-6 go to clinics that give them the highest profit for brining customers in. They will always reassure you that going with them will be give you the best price you could get and etc but not true. Save yourself thousands of dollars by not going with a medical tourism group PLEASE! For less than $5 you can take the subway to wherever your destination is (also subways are extremely easy to use). Book your own airbnb in advance for a much cheaper place to stay at, and approach the clinic yourself because most likely they will have translators! IT might seem intimidating but I assure you that it is much easier than it seems.
> 
> Clinics I want to talk about:
> Before I start this off, I want to say that ALL clinics whether they be reputable and famous or not, ALL have their ups and downs meaning that not every clinic will perform perfect procedures every time. Just like doctors and surgeons, they can't be successful every time. So this is something you need to understand and risk.
> 
> Dream Medical group: This is one of the most famous plastic surgery clinics in Korea located in the apgujeong area. I had my procedure done after seeing successful results of my sister's procedures here as well. I personally had a very successful experience there for my rhinoplasty with Dr. Kim Young Joon. He's the head and I believe the only doctor who performs facial contouring. However he performs almost all kinds of procedures including, eyes, nose, lifting, etc. It is a little bit on the pricier side so if you're looking to not spending too much then I wouldn't recommend this place however it is a good and reputable clinic.
> 
> Shimmian: Oh man. Where do I start off. I've absolutely NEVER heard of this clinic before until I read english reviews?? I've seen many many reviews both good and TERRIBLE. Let me just say that I would never go to this clinic. never in my life LOL. This clinic in Korea is basically nonexistent. No Korean ever goes to this clinic simply because they don't even know about it. I don't even know if this place is still open. I've looked them uo before and their before and after pics are not impressive at all, so there goes red flag 1. I have no idea where they are located red flag #2. Reviews on this clinic, red flag #3. Enough said.
> 
> April 31: I have noticed that this clinic is very famous amongst you guys here on purseforum. I've personally never heard of this place before. It could be because it is a clinic that targets a foreign audience. However it is not famous in Korea nor do Koreans know about it. However, I did do some research and I've found people say that they have HEARD that this clinic is good at rhinoplasty but that they have never seen solid proof. They also say that this Clinic is way too expensive and that even if they were good they would never pay the price that the clinic quotes. So there you go. April 31 is just too expensive. You can find other more reputable clinics for much cheaper.
> 
> I will stop here because I do not know much more about any other clinic. I just wanted to discuss these three particular clinics because they seem to be famous and talked alot about within this forum. Whether you choose to follow my tips or not is your choice, but I wanted to just give a little heads up for those of you lost in the thousands of ps clinics in Korea. If you have any questions, feel free to ask and I will try my best to answer them! (: Also, please keep in mind that these tips do not apply to EVERY SINGLE ps clinic Korea.  It is just a rough generalization.


I wanted to do eyes, nose , and V line.  Which plastic surgery clinics are known for that ?  What do you think of DA plastic surgery ?


----------



## Lelee123456

Jensum said:


> I'm planning to go in June or July. I'm thinking staying for 3 weeks, but don't know if it's enough time, as I haven't had my consultation with any of the clinics yet. How many days are you planning to stay ? If you don't mind, maybe we can exchange experience ? Can you pm me, as I don't know how to


I wanted to go Korea next year for eyes , nose and V line.   Can we share each other plastic surgery  research like well known doctors for that specialty ?


----------



## NamH

Lelee123456 said:


> I wanted to do eyes, nose , and V line.  Which plastic surgery clinics are known for that ?  What do you think of DA plastic surgery ?


I consult with DA before, They have so many Korean patients and new customer in their lobby waiting for consultation and probably check ups. I think they are popular just by seeing that when I went. I didn't have any procedure with them and the reasons are they quote me super expensive at that time and they were telling me what I should get which I don't really like. Also I see during my wait there there was a good number of men doing plastic surgery too. Normally it's mostly women I see but this place was popular with guys and girls.


----------



## lily01

chrisxcooking said:


> I heading to Seoul next month for work, at the same time I'll be visiting TFD and EU Dental for consultation.


How were your consultations with both clinics? I know this is very later on, but I am also interested in facial contouring surgery


----------



## lily01

NamH said:


> I consult with DA before, They have so many Korean patients and new customer in their lobby waiting for consultation and probably check ups. I think they are popular just by seeing that when I went. I didn't have any procedure with them and the reasons are they quote me super expensive at that time and they were telling me what I should get which I don't really like. Also I see during my wait there there was a good number of men doing plastic surgery too. Normally it's mostly women I see but this place was popular with guys and girls.


May I ask which other places you are consultations with and where you decided to go in the end? I am also interested in facial contouring surgery


----------



## sanarae

pssk029 said:


> ....
> Moving on to the topic of Plastic Surgery. There is no doubt that Korea is one of the leading countries in the world when it comes to beauty and cosmetic surgery. This explains the HUNDREDS maybe even thousands of plastic surgery clinics in Korea. This should be a red flag for ALL of you simply because of the hundreds of plastic surgery clinics out there. It is impossible to know which clinic is trustworthy and ethical (aka does not perform unethical procedures for example switching doctors, using unhygienic material, having less than mediocre surgical skills, etc) and which is not. Here I am going to list the most important and crucial tips for choosing the right clinic:
> 1. Do not have any procedures done at clincics outside of the Gangnam Area. Preferably outside of the apgujeong area. - Apgujeong is basically known as the district of Plastic Surgery. You go out and you'll see clinics literally EVERYWHERE. Even up to 3-5 clinics in the same building. There is a reason for this. In Korea, they say that if a clinic is in the apgujeong area, they are most likely going to be reliable and authorized/official. Meaning that they are most likely going to be licensed and legit. Now this doesn't mean that ALL of them are going to be legit and it also doesn't mean that clinics outside of the apgujeong area are all going to be crap clinics. There are some good clinics in the Gangnam area outside of apgujeong, but if it is a clinic completely outside of the Gangnam area I would not recommend. What I am basically trying to tell you, is that I would stick to clinics in the apgujeong area to be safe.



This was an excellent post, @pssk029, and personally I concur with your statement about first focusing/researching Apgujeong-dong clinics FIRST. Historically this was _the_ district for PS (+ luxury boutiques, plus the first metro stops IIRC with full-length mirrors at the turnstiles and wall-to-wall mirrors in the corridors: the emphasis on PS and appearance was INTENSE); it's only after 'Gangnam Style' became a phenomenon (I am serious) that clinics began multiplying in Gangnam proper to take advantage of the publicity and soft power. Some Apgujeong clinics even moved to Gangnam/opened up satellite offices to capitalize on the name recognition, particularly to attract foreign patients. (In general, as the OP said, you want to look at where Seoul/native Koreans go and trust for surgery, not clinics which solicit usually foreigners - who have less info on the whole, can be charged higher prices, and have less recourse for complaint - as a significant percentage of their clientele and hence income.) Thanks again for your superb post!
edit - I have no opinion on Shimmian but if I'm not confusing clinics here, a long while back he was one of the few Seoul surgeons who eschewed artificial implants and used autologous cartilage only. If we're talking about the surgeon who worked with Dr Toriumi (US surgeon) for a bit. This may have appealed to some people as the trend was to use artificial materials then, but surgical progress has improved drastically.


----------



## NamH

lily01 said:


> May I ask which other places you are consultations with and where you decided to go in the end? I am also interested in facial contouring surgery


----------



## NamH

I don't really know any clinic that is good in facial contours but I found this site you can check it out and the ratings for each clinics. Im still looking for a place to fix the facial defects that the doctor at Id hospital and Dream did to me. Hope this site will help you. I don't read korean so I sometimes copy and paste it to the translate to English on google 
https://en.sungyesa.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=hlist


----------



## NamH

1st button for nose, the nan plastic surgery clinic, koko plastic surgery these are someplace that's' popping up in kakao talk


----------



## lily01

NamH said:


> 1st button for nose, the nan plastic surgery clinic, koko plastic surgery these are someplace that's' popping up in kakao talk



Yes, I have also been hearing about koko, though there is not much info on these clinics. I am contemplating between small and big clinics, both with their up and downsides. Did you not like your results with dream? I was highly considering them, but I’ve been hearing and seeing more negative reviews lately. Sungyesa has been great, thanks for linking that as well )

May I ask which groups you are a part of on kkt? You can PM me if your are more comfortable with that~


----------



## lily01

sanarae said:


> This was an excellent post, @pssk029, and personally I concur with your statement about first focusing/researching Apgujeong-dong clinics FIRST. Historically this was _the_ district for PS (+ luxury boutiques, plus the first metro stops IIRC with full-length mirrors at the turnstiles and wall-to-wall mirrors in the corridors: the emphasis on PS and appearance was INTENSE); it's only after 'Gangnam Style' became a phenomenon (I am serious) that clinics began multiplying in Gangnam proper to take advantage of the publicity and soft power. Some Apgujeong clinics even moved to Gangnam/opened up satellite offices to capitalize on the name recognition, particularly to attract foreign patients. (In general, as the OP said, you want to look at where Seoul/native Koreans go and trust for surgery, not clinics which solicit usually foreigners - who have less info on the whole, can be charged higher prices, and have less recourse for complaint - as a significant percentage of their clientele and hence income.) Thanks again for your superb post!
> edit - I have no opinion on Shimmian but if I'm not confusing clinics here, a long while back he was one of the few Seoul surgeons who eschewed artificial implants and used autologous cartilage only. If we're talking about the surgeon who worked with Dr Toriumi (US surgeon) for a bit. This may have appealed to some people as the trend was to use artificial materials then, but surgical progress has improved drastically.



Thank you so much for this. I also feel that many clinics are solely foreigner driven, especially after seeing “popular” clinics have very average reviews on Sungyesa. May I possibly add your kkt? My kkt: mint009


----------



## NamH

Dream is a big clinic, I went to them about 12 years ago. In 2010 they were a little smaller back then. They were very unprofessional after surgery. I did a  X-ray and found they shave one side of my jawline unevenly like you can see a chunk of my bone on one side is missing! They might have put a ghost doctor on me. Im not sure how he can take a whole chunk of bone on one side out if he was a qualify professional doc? 2 jaw surgeries are big and dangerous operation, not just anyone can do it. Anyways I regretted that for the rest of my life. I ask them to reverse it and they said it’s “irreversible”. Went to id and ask to reverse. They promise to reverse and they mess up also. 15mil won at dream, 22mil won with id. Im willing to pay any amount for reversal. Anyways id left me with lip can’t close without force. So I had to figure on my own what surgeries I would now need to look normal again. They don’t help you after they fuk up. These big hospitals are like factory hospital. I’ll be in Seoul next week for 3 weeks…and also again in sept to mid oct. I hope your trip matches the dates I’ve already booked So yes absolutely we can meet up if your dates crosses with mine


----------



## asianycgguy

soosiq said:


> hi pssk029 and thanks for posting this. It is pretty intimidating when researching surgery in Asia for a European mostly because the info that actually comes up on our own search engines is limited and isn't the stuff a Korean local would get. We tend to come across info that is put out by the big clinics and the ones who are probably most dodgy , seeing as they are paying for the advertising internationally. It's a minefield! This is the only forum that comes up for me when I have looked at specific surgeons.
> 
> Do you have any feedback or knowledge of The Face Dental and Dr Lee?
> 
> Also you mentioned there being a list devised within the Korean community online of bad clinics- would you be able to copy a hyperlink as I couldn't find anything like that when googling here (UK)


Did you get the link?  I am also curious to get the link for the blacklist of the clinics.


----------



## Richard Cheung

lily01 said:


> Yes, I have also been hearing about koko, though there is not much info on these clinics. I am contemplating between small and big clinics, both with their up and downsides. Did you not like your results with dream? I was highly considering them, but I’ve been hearing and seeing more negative reviews lately. Sungyesa has been great, thanks for linking that as well )
> 
> May I ask which groups you are a part of on kkt? You can PM me if your are more comfortable with that~


May I ask which groups you are a part of on kkt? You also can PM me


----------



## vi.back6

Went to Dream Plastic Surgery through medicalavenue and it was honestly such a positive experience. Traveled alone and got great communication and treatment and the procedure was issue-free. Highly recommend!


----------



## Kryzca86

This is so comforting to read! For those like me who doesn't know anything about the plastic surgery world in korea, it can be so overwhelming! But this is a good start to know where to know and the precautions to keep in mind.


----------



## gorgeousbae1

Any advice for calf reduction? I am looking into muscle resection, I have already had calf lipo and it did NOT make any change as my bulkiness is due to muscle...


----------



## humourous1632

Hi anyone with experience with NANA or Cocoline?


----------



## jenothesamoyed

vi.back6 said:


> Went to Dream Plastic Surgery through medicalavenue and it was honestly such a positive experience. Traveled alone and got great communication and treatment and the procedure was issue-free. Highly recommend!


Hey, would you mind telling me what you did, and maybe sharing your experiences a lil bit deeper? I'm considering Dream for my rhinoplasty.


----------

